# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/15



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For one night only, WWE goes old school on a live, three-hour edition of Monday Night Raw. See Superstars from the past and present and turn back the clock for a memorable night. 

Discuss.​


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

should be a great show


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Anything that involves Dusty Rhodes is gold!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

can't wait! shall we call it WWF for one night?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Excited to see Iron Sheik break backs and humble mother fuckers !
Always like seeing Piper too


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

GUESS WHAT MOTHERFUCKERS?!

Sheiky Baby is in the house tonight! 

I'M GOING TO BREAK THE NEXUS BACK, FACK WADE BARRETT IN DA ASS, AND MAKE THEM ALL HOOMBLE!~

Not to mention it's WWF tonight. OMFG, I'll mark out if they go full fledged mode and really act like it's the 90's again. If I hear "World Wrestling Federation" by Vince McMahon, it would be the most awesome thing to happen in wrestling in YEARS.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Really looking forward to RAW, it's going to be good seeing all these legends return for one night again. I'm also hoping they go all out, and have the old school entrance, as well as the old school theme. Man, that would be awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> GUESS WHAT MOTHERFUCKERS?!
> 
> Sheiky Baby is in the house tonight!
> 
> ...


would be cool to see vince on commentary for one night.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> would be cool to see vince on commentary for one night.


Fuck Vince, I want JR. Seriously, if he doesn't return for tonight we riot :cuss:

Well, actually what we'll do is sit at our computer screens and type but you get the idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Sheikuation™;9043663 said:


> GUESS WHAT MOTHERFUCKERS?!
> 
> Sheiky Baby is in the house tonight!
> 
> ...


There, now we're all set.

Not excited about this Raw at all, I don't like the 80's/early 90's of wrestling at all, but Sheiky Baby will be there, so there's a positive. But why are they doing an Old School Raw instead of *building for Survivor Series*?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree with Pryo, why are they doing a unecessary gimmick raw show when they have only announced three matches for Survivor Series, which by the way is this coming sunday


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro is right this time, I don't care for those old wrestlers at all. 
And if Dusty Rhodes speaks, please WWE, please give us some subtitles. That guy is just horrible.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> There, now we're all set.
> 
> Not excited about this Raw at all, I don't like the 80's/early 90's of wrestling at all, but Sheiky Baby will be there, so there's a positive. But why are they doing an Old School Raw instead of *building for Survivor Series*?


It does make room for the Survivor Series elimination match though, since there isn't an obvious match right now using guys on the main roster can't you just see the remaining Nexus members against a team of Legends?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> It does make room for the Survivor Series elimination match though, since there isn't an obvious match right now using guys on the main roster can't you just see the remaining Nexus members against a team of Legends?


Why would anyone want's to see that match???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> It does make room for the Survivor Series elimination match though, since there isn't an obvious match right now using guys on the main roster can't you just see the remaining Nexus members against a team of Legends?


I can see that happening, but wouldn't you rather see the 5 Nexus guys that aren't Cena and Barrett face a SmackDown team? I figured that's why they were invading SmackDown. Fuck the legends. I don't want to see Piper's 10,000 lbs. ass waddle down to the ring looking like the Loch Ness Monster.

Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, McGillicutty, Harris vs Big Show, Kofi, Swagger, and 2 other random guys. I don't know who. Not Rey or Del Rio, they should be facing each other, and not MVP and Ziggler, since they should also be facing each other for the US title. Maybe just throw 2 useless guys in there like Masters and Reks.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Pyro™;9043913 said:


> I can see that happening, but wouldn't you rather see the 5 Nexus guys that aren't Cena and Barrett face a SmackDown team? I figured that's why they were invading SmackDown. Fuck the legends. I don't want to see Piper's 10,000 lbs. ass waddle down to the ring looking like the Loch Ness Monster.
> 
> Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, McGillicutty, Harris vs Big Show, Kofi, Swagger, and 2 other random guys. I don't know who. Not Rey or Del Rio, they should be facing each other, *and not MVP and Ziggler, since they should also be facing each other for the US title*. Maybe just throw 2 useless guys in there like Masters and Reks.


IC title you mean?

And yeh, i'd also rather see them facing Team WWE again instead of facing legends, i just cringed at imagining Slater overselling one of the legends' weak punch.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I can see that happening, but wouldn't you rather see the 5 Nexus guys that aren't Cena and Barrett face a SmackDown team? I figured that's why they were invading SmackDown. Fuck the legends. I don't want to see Piper's 10,000 lbs. ass waddle down to the ring looking like the Loch Ness Monster.
> 
> Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, McGillicutty, Harris vs Big Show, Kofi, Swagger, and 2 other random guys. I don't know who. Not Rey or Del Rio, they should be facing each other, and not MVP and Ziggler, since they should also be facing each other for the US title. Maybe just throw 2 useless guys in there like Masters and Reks.


From a match perspective absolutely, Nexus vs Legends would suck. It would however allow for a much more dominating win since the Lengends don't need to be protected in that way which is good for the group as a whole, I would have Nexus finish with 4 members, Otunga being the only one pinned :lmao

If you don't care about keeping Nexus look even slightly relevent then sure, go with Team Smackdown. My picks would be Big Show, Kofi, Swagger, Rhodes and Kaval (you'll note that I've picked former NXT pros currently on Smackdown and not involved in their own angles, if Christian wasn't injured he'd be on the team instead of Swagger)


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I was only a baby when all these old guys were wrestling, so I'm not really fussed about this "old school" Raw tonight.

I'd much prefer some Attitude Era nostalgia.  /broken record


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

YES!

I say we call it WWF for this night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prospekt's March said:


> IC title you mean?
> 
> And yeh, i'd also rather see them facing Team WWE again instead of facing legends, i just cringed at imagining Slater overselling one of the legends' weak punch.


No, I meant the Hardcore title. ~_~ Of course I meant the IC title, what title is Ziggler holding? Come on. 



peepoholic said:


> From a match perspective absolutely, Nexus vs Legends would suck. It would however allow for a much more dominating win since the Lengends don't need to be protected in that way which is good for the group as a whole, I would have Nexus finish with 4 members, Otunga being the only one pinned :lmao


I guess you're right on that. I think they could find a way for Nexus to beat Team SmackDown, though. Have one of the weak ones get pinned. 



> If you don't care about keeping Nexus look even slightly relevent then sure, go with Team Smackdown.


Why would they look more relevent going against guys who haven't been relevent themselves in 15-20 years? Sure, they'd win easier, but the match would look worthless. A match with Team SmackDown would at least carry some legitimacy.



> My picks would be Big Show, Kofi, Swagger, Rhodes and Kaval (you'll note that I've picked former NXT pros currently on Smackdown and not involved in their own angles, if Christian wasn't injured he'd be on the team instead of Swagger)


I hate Swagger, but he should be on the team. He's a former World Heavyweight Champion, it adds legitimacy to the team. If Christian wasn't injured, he should replace Rhodes. Kaval can stay so he takes the easy pin, and maybe have Hennig pin him to push the fact that he feels he was screwed coming in as the runner up on NXT season 2. Not that I want to see that dolt pushed, but it makes storyline sense.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well tonights show can got 1 of 2 ways... Be pretty epic or be a total shitfest... I'm indifferent on which it will be, I never go into a show expecting anything so yeah we'll see what happens.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

would be cool if they used the old title design belts for the night

Return of the superior WWE belt!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this, if it's done right then it'll be pretty great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't get my hopes up really. The show won't be all that imo.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

No one is going to suggest that they'll do this old school thing while building the current feuds/matches for Survivor Series? They are going to have three hours, it's pretty safe to assume they'll do just that, while having interviews or whatever with some legends. I'd be shocked if Miz didn't interrupt someone while they were giving a promo in the ring.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Woohoo! I can't wait to see Sheik, Piper, Rhodes, DiBiase, Slaughter, Snuka, and Jim Duggan because we never see them on WWE anymore. Yawn.

Though I will mark for Sheik lol

Going to miss the first hour or hour and a half which sucks but I doubt I'll really miss much


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Well tonights show can got 1 of 2 ways... Be pretty epic or be a total shitfest... I'm indifferent on which it will be, I never go into a show expecting anything so yeah we'll see what happens.


I suspect it'll be the latter option - a total shitfest.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do look forward to RAW, as I do most weeks, but three hour RAWs do tend to end up pretty shitty.

I would have thought they might want to concentrate on the overall lack of build-up for Survivor Series rather than giving some older wrestlers screen time...for not much of a reason. Hope they get to build on some potential matches for SS on this show rather than having the legends featured throughout.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

One thing about these 3 hour shows, the first hour is usually dreadful shite then picks up a little.
Plus the past couple of 3 hour specials haven't been too good so it doesn't bode well.
Prove me wrong Vince, prove me wrong!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i would mark for Dean Malenko


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tatanka is going to be there tonight also so I'll be marking


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

For anyone unsure, RAW starts at 1am tonight in the UK.

*1am UK time*


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Tatanka is going to be there tonight also so I'll be marking


Indeed. This in itself makes the entire show worthwhile.

Fucking Tatanka. YES!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I just hope that it's not just the same few past wrestlers who either work backstage and/or show up every time WWE has a special RAW show. Yes, that includes Rhodes, Dibiase, Steamboat, Shiek and Pipper.

JR on commentary would be great.

Obviously the Fink will probably be there.

We shall see how it goes. I may actually share football TV time with RAW tonight. Tatanka being there helps convince me to watch.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Miz on Piper's Pit please.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> can't wait! shall we call it WWF for one night?


I sure am 


I want Vince to do the commentary with King tonight!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9044464 said:


> For anyone unsure, RAW starts at 1am tonight in the UK.
> 
> *1am UK time*


One hour earlier than usual, right? (foreign but non-UK here ^^)


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> One hour earlier than usual, right? (foreign but non-UK here ^^)


Yup, one hour earlier ^^


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> The Miz on Piper's Pit please.


This.

Or if not Miz then at least let Santino on.

I'd love a segment with any combination of Miz, Riley, Santino, Piper, & Sheik.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Please have JR run out to ringside and kick the shit out of Michael Cole, sort of like how Daniel Bryan did. I'd go nuts!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> This.
> 
> Or if not Miz then at least let Santino on.
> 
> I'd love a segment with any combination of *Miz, Riley, Santino, Piper, & Sheik.*


RATINGS!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HOWARD FINKEL *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I just hope that they will book a US title match for Survivor Series. For the rest of the show, I hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

bet its better than hardcore justice lol


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty sure Cena turning heel soon; his DVD is being released...signals end of era (HBK/Jericho - even before they left the ring they were advertising these.)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr Talley said:


> Please have JR run out to ringside and kick the shit out of Michael Cole, sort of like how Daniel Bryan did. I'd go nuts!


or Bryan challenges Cole to a handicapped match where its cole,miz,riley vs bryan. Cole accepts thinking that's how the match is, but then JR comes in and takes out cole lol.



Though tonight will be interesting for sure. So many potential names could appear, especially with 3 hours to fill.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The Striker said:


> HOWARD FINKEL *clap clap clapclapclap*


Scott Steiner *clap* *clap* *clap**clap**clap*

Hopefully, Sheamus gets his revenge on JoMo tonight and clotheslines or kicks his head off during one of those Parkour segments. That would be glorious.

Sheiky Baby should join Cole and Matthews on commentary.

I hope for the best and firmly believe that Zack Ryder won't job to a legend. He should get a U.S. Championship shot at SS instead. :>


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For those watching in canada, this raw isn't live.

It's the usual 15 min delay but good thing though is that it's not an hour 15 min delay like in past 3hr specials. Show starts 8:15pm EST so not that bad, but sucks how we can't watch our normal 8pm monday show since raw is on like halfway though the show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Scott Steiner *clap* *clap* *clap**clap**clap*


Even better! *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm trying to think positive about this whole old school thing...but i can't help but think back to how bad of a raw the 900th was, and i really hope this isn't a repeat. oh, and btw, miz, riley, cole vs danielson and josh mathews. cole gets pinned by mathews while riley had his head kicked in and is out, and danielson has miz tapping


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So tonight is basically TNA vs WWE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

A McGillicutty/Sheik promo would make the universe implode


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It should be fun for what it is. I don't expect The Rock or Austin to be there, and they already have a list of Legends who will be there. I'm sure we will get a few surprises, but judging on how WWE has done things, this won't be something huge. We will get the old style setup and all that so it should be fun. The one thing I would like is to have either JR or Vince on commentary for this episode.I know its probably unlikely, but I would like to see them go in that direction. Also it's awesome that Mean Gean is going to be doing the interviews & the Fink will be doing the ring announcing


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Tons of legends just strolling around about RAW tonight? Yeah, some of 'em gonna get RKO'd.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Basically tonight you will see some epic moments but they will be cancelled out by truly retarded segments. It should average out to a decent show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TNA has ruined me. I am expecting the older WWF guys to form a stable and *never fucking leave.*


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> TNA has ruined me. I am expecting the older WWF guys to form a stable and *never fucking leave.*


Yes, they'll start off by saying that they're going to have a farewell PPV. They'll just kind of forget about the farewell bit afterwards.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to see Cena in a Celtics Jersey, Chains around his neck, Rappin', With a backwards flat bill.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

TeaZy said:


> I'd like to see Cena in a Celtics Jersey, Chains around his neck, Rappin', With a backwards flat bill.


Word Life


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eh no thanks. I am so burned out on "Old School" what with The Outsiders, DX, Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart, "Father Time" Ric Flair, Undertaker Vs. Kane, Paul bearer, Steve Austin, & The Nasty Boys, all showing up in one form or another this year. I don't need to see an entire episode dedicated to even more of these guys.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to...... RAW IS JERRRICHO!

Maybe tonight will be the perfect time for both the return and face turn for Jericho?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Mean Gene interviews folks backstage with the WWF block logo behind them or we riot


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Boss P said:


> Mean Gene interviews folks backstage with the WWF block logo behind them or we riot


Mean Gene interviewing Ultimate Warrior or we riot!


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

I heard that there will be an Old School Nitro as well. You can watch it this Thursday, on Spike TV.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

ESSA RIOS IN THE BUILDING :O


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope its a good one tonight


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

vogue said:


> ESSA RIOS IN THE BUILDING :O


Mr. Aguila FTW!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone know of a stream for Raw tonight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What if they did another Gimmick Battle Royal?

I won't even lie, I'd mark out for a Too Cool appearance, even though they're not really old school.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Anyone know of a stream for Raw tonight?


WWE doesn't really crack down on streams for their regular weekly TV programming, so Justin.TV will probably be fine.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S VADER TIME bitches!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> What if they did another Gimmick Battle Royal?
> 
> I won't even lie, I'd mark out for a Too Cool appearance, even though they're not really old school.


I'd mark my ass off, seriously.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jesus Christ, I just noticed that Raw is 2am - 5am for the UK tonight! BAD TIMES!  I hope the site I'm on is telling lies.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Does Steve Blackman qualify as "Old School" debuted in 97, so I think he's old school...

Mr MJ it starts at 1AM in the UK!!!

Oh and Punk, Cole and Lawler are on commentary on Raw tonight.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Anyone know of a stream for Raw tonight?


I sent you a PM 

And it's 1am to 4am. Your planners wrong


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd mark for Gangrel, Vader and Blackman tonight... That is all! Not expecting any of those 3 to actually show, but I'll just picture those 3 when Piper, Rhodes and Snuka are in a segment.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LOS BORICUAS PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

wwe was pushing for the rock to be on the show tonight but its said he couldnt attend and instead are trying to put together a video package they are also gonna plug his new movie faster for the coming weeks


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

is it on at 2am in uk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No Jordo its on at 1am! For the 50000000th person that has asked!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys, Is RAW on at 2am tonight?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes so funny Chip! Here is a cornflake!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks very much


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They should do a King of the Ring rejects match tonight: King Mabel -vs- King Ass... Ratings right there folks!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Will mark for Edge & Christian as Los Conquistadores appearance!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll mark harder than I've ever marked before if Punk does a Vince impression at least once while commentating.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I'll mark harder than I've ever marked before if Punk does a Vince impression at least once while commentating.


Now that would be gold.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Will mark for Edge & Christian as Los Conquistadores appearance!


So would I 

Although I cant see that happening, best I can hope for is some Legends and a surprise appearance from *The Rock*


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Check it ooooout!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome I cant wait


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Arena pics from tonight's Old School RAW!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^ Now we're cooking with gas!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's a beautiful sight. Wish we could see that every week.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Surprise for tonight...."damn!" forgot what it was.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

39 minutes to go, so psyched for this!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Arena pics from tonight's Old School RAW!


Joygasm!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> No Jordo its on at 1am! For the 50000000th person that has asked!


thank you


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Didn't realize RAW was a 3 hour show tonight...so much for advertisement.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

half a hour can't wait !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't been this psyched for an episode of RAW since the RAW after Nexus 1st attack.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I made the thread and I didn't even realize it was a 3 hour show. :lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

The Rock and Iron Sheik to team up and win the Tag Titles from Slater and Gabriel


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why the hell did I just get the thought I really wanna see the Tongan Death Gripping, Afro tripping, Jobber Ripping, HAKU!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

any chance of seeing Big Sid tonight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd mark if Heidenreich came out and kidnapped Michael Cole again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I'd mark if Heidenreich came out and kidnapped Michael Cole again.


VINTAGE HEIDENRAPE!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going into this just wanting to see nostalgia. 

A bit gutted Stevie is in TNA. I want RTC.

However, if I see Rikishi and Too Cool and just some awesome old school stuff, I'll be happy.

WWE has sometimes done a flashback show before, like the 15th Anniversary, but not one solely directed at the past like this.

I can't wait.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm going into this just wanting to see nostalgia.
> 
> A bit gutted Stevie is in TNA. I want RTC.
> 
> ...


none of that will be on the show, its old school you know? before 2000


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, im going off to watch RAW, have a good night everybody.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd mark for Tool Cool.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well considering Rikishi and both of Too Cool were around way before 2000, it's not out of the question.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm going into this just wanting to see nostalgia.
> 
> A bit gutted Stevie is in TNA. I want RTC.
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the 15th anniversary show then I'm in.

I actually enjoyed that show.

And if Too Cool do appear I wonder if King will finally claim Grandmaster Sexay as his son.

:lmao :lmao

I hoped J.R. would be there but at least we got Punk on commentary so that's better then just Cole & King.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> none of that will be on the show, its old school you know? before 2000


they formed in 1999, i get what you mean though


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Those pictures have pushed me over into hyperbole for this thing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Liniert said:


> they formed in 1999, i get what you mean though


Who Too Cool? They were actually around in 98 as Too Much... Or maybe people forget these things... Mind you most memorable thing they did in 98 was face Al Snow and Head in a "tag team match"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Liniert said:


> they formed in 1999, i get what you mean though


I guess I should have just said" before the attitude era"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This should be an all around fun night. Will it build up to Survivor Series? It could but WWE right now is in a sad state so if there's one or two funny nostalgic little moments on here with the Iron Sheik or Roddy I'll be pleased with this show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> If it's anything like the 15th anniversary show then I'm in.
> 
> I actually enjoyed that show.
> 
> ...


"There's Grandmaster Sexay, and boy is he good looking, where does he get it from?"

Cue the breaking of the fourth wall by Cole and Punk.

In fact, if To Cool were to appear (you never know), I'd guarantee they reference it because WWE has become quite akin to breaking the wall down like never before as of late.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Who will open the show?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rikishi would have to squash the Uso's in a handicap match if he's booked for the show, it just has to happen.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can see it now, Old School BAttle Royal, Rikishi and Too Cool stop mid way and start to dance while bodies are tossed over the top rope!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Who will open the show?


I will be very surprised if it isn't Nexus.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They just showed the preview for RAW on USA.

King's got his old school crown with the whole 90's outfit he used to wear, Cole's got on a beige suit with a WWF logo on it. They were playing the original RAW intro song, and I couldn't really see the stage because it looked dark but all I know is it didn't look the HD set.

But I won't lie, I'll be a little disappointed if the only legends that appear are the ones that are hyped up which is Iron Sheik, Ted DiBiase, Dusty Rhodes, Jimmy Snuka, Ricky Steamboat, Roddy Piper, and I think Tatanka. And most of those guys appear at least once every year.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Additional names that will be on hand for tonight's Raw are Ron Simmons, former WWE manager Slick, Bob Orton, Jr., and Tony Atlas.

Oh and the ring ropes are red white and blue


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

CM Punk is out with an injury for several months and will be joining the announcing booth tonight with Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole

from wrestle newz


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Ron Simmons and Tony Atlas.


Night already rules, nothing else matters. DAMN! Hyu ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Additional names that will be on hand for tonight's Raw are Ron Simmons, former WWE manager Slick, Bob Orton, Jr., and Tony Atlas.
> 
> Oh and the ring ropes are red white and blue


Well it'll be good to see Slick and wonder what kind of interaction Bob Orton is gonna have with Randy since Randy's all psycho and deranged now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mae Young to kick LayCool ass. I call it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BallinGid said:


> CM Punk is out with an injury for several months and will be joining the announcing booth tonight with Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole
> 
> from wrestle newz


YES. Going to be an awesome show.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I will mark if Macho Man Randy Savage shows up tonight.

Here's my mark out list:

- Mean Street Posse
- Too Cool
- Los Boricuas 
- Duke The Dumpster Drosse
- Marty Jannetty
- Kevin Nash
- Waylon Mercy
- Tugboat
- Hillbilly Jim
- The Von Erich Claw on Miz or Alex Riley
- Daniel Bryan comes out to Owen Hart's Enough is Enough Theme
- Tatanka FTW!
- Bushwhackers


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And so it begins!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

old school intro


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

fuckin epic


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Who cares about WWE.

It's all about WWF 

Looking forward to seeing the Sheik forgetting WWE is PG and using swear words left and right.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm marking!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow...this is OLD SCHOOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

this better be good. here we good


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCKING AWESOME INTRO!!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahhhh sweet!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

.....I just jizzed.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

not bad looks good


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I like this opening so much better then the one now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is it so dark??


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I just marked like a bitch. :lmao


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

This is already awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that a fire alarm?


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

This is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Loved the intro, and did Cole just say Back to the Future?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

BEYOND READY FOR THIS


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I just marked the eff out for the vintage WWF logo.

OMG the King. LOL.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome, King in full getup


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

COLE PRETENDING TO BE VINCE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I marked straight away


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

blue steps and everything


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is so fucking epic


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

woooow so old school love it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHA JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

why is fire alarm going off?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at Justin Roberts.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Marked. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I couldn't have marked any harder at the intro


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, to kick off old-school RAW, Michael Cole is like his old, vintage self. Ugh.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

sound problems already. lol. ventura didn't do raw. fucking cole the clown. hahaha, a day over dead. lol OMG JUSTIN ROBERTS. LMAO


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i fuckin love mean gene


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MEAN GEAN!!!!!!!

BUT WHERE IS THE FINK?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

MENE GENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

omg the ring...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao Roberts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn I was hoping that the Fink would be ring announcer


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Why in the hell were those sirens going off for so long? Also I'm glad they made Roberts look like he was on the Partridge Family


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

They even got the oldschool railing HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

!!! MARKED!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow...this is fucking enjoyable.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Total mark out moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,Cole almost killed it But still great,Where's Fink???.

Mean Gene!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Signs all over the place. Vintage.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

mean gene!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got marked in the face. This could be so sick.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice! JR ... not that one ... Justin Roberts looks good and there's Mean Gene. Nice.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

damn the stage and arena look great,
the screen graphics too,
im loving this!
although the crowd seems a little
dead,


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuckin' Mean Gene


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mean Gene's got the shakes. =(


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone better be wheeled out to the ring on those Mini-Rings


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

This is amazing :')


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Boy, Bob Orton is getting fat


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Even orton didnt know it was early


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Trademark cast? Anyone care to explain that to me?


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

Mene Gene nervous, old or have Parkinsons?

(Cole is still a douche)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HULK HOGAN WE COMIN' FOR YOU N****!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Tootie fruity on WWE RAW for Gene one more time.. awesome!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

plz do this every week


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MEAN GENE MOTHERBITCHES!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

mean gene got the shakes...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Remember when Bob orton hit Taker at Mania? haha!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:sad: damn poor gene's hand is shaking like a dog


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nexus will attack Cowboy bob IM CALLING IT!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

"if it ends thats fantastic"

fucking yes, this man is awesome


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

My son just asked me, "Dad is this how they used to do interviews?" LMAO


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

They really went all out for this occasion.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Trademark cast? Anyone care to explain that to me?


He used to wear a cast all the time. Like for years.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn Orton is laying it down. This is how to cut a promo.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wade Barrett. Awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VINTAGE WADE BARRETT!!!

Oh wait.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank fuck for barret


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This show has fucking potential! 

WADE!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> Trademark cast? Anyone care to explain that to me?


His arm's been broken for the last 40 years...and he knows how to use the cast!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Waheyyyy, Wade ftw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WOAAAH


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Barrett is less charismatic then the interviewer :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

younger fans will think this is terrible..older fans will claim this is the greatest raw in the last 8 years.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Trademark cast? Anyone care to explain that to me?


He always had a fake cast to clobber people with


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Miz!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Yessssss!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is how RAW should look every week!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

MIZ!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


> HULK HOGAN WE COMIN' FOR YOU N****!


Love that line hahahahahaha


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

TV listings for Virgin Media said this starts 2am until 5

Seems a bit dead on here  ohhh Miz


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What a pop for Miz


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am marking like a little girl for this entire show so far. The set looks really good and seeing King dressed like he used to and now Bob Orton. Damn, I wish we had this at Raw in Manchester last week.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gosh, I hope a few more people chime in to explain to doctorj89 about the cast.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

miz got a pop 

sweet


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank God for MIz! GTFO with Barrett's boring ass.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

marking for Riley's shirt


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Finally we get to hear Cole ejaculate -_-


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it me or was that a pop for The Miz?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This segment just took a turn for the douche!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Rileys wearing trunks. Is he going to wrestle?

REAALY REAAAALLLY


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Riley stole Ron Simmons t-shirt backstage. He thought it was Percy!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz!!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Another guy that is less charismatic then the Interviewer, Mene Gene owns all


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why can't RAW go back to this set up? It's actually amazing!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> this is the greatest raw in the last 8 years.


fixed.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex Riley sporting the RAW is WAR shirt. AWWWWEEEEEESSSSSSOOOOOOMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg i'm loving this.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

vintage camera work


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

stage is 10 times cooler than the hd set


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Miz is going to cash at SS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Alex Riley, Miz, & Wade Barrett on the same stage?

Pyro's jizzing all over the place right now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Miz has a gift for ruing everything.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Is the GM gonna send messages via telephone, or maybe he should show his face tonight


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

wow, they even ditched the black railing for the night and went with the metal bar railing. I didn't really think they would go this far as a throwback. This is cool.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can we keep this set forever? Please?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Loving the raw is war shirt A-Ri's wearing. He probably beat up D'Lo Brown for it backstage though.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RILEY Is wearing the RAW IS WAR shirt NOW THATS AWESOME!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Can we keep this set forever? Please?


I actually wish!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> The Miz has a gift for ruing everything.


That coming from Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Can we keep this set forever? Please?


:agree:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I want a gif of cena doing that face right now please someone pm me


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

raw is war t shirt. ftw


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone else hear the dude yelling "AWESOME" in the crowd?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Can we keep this set forever? Please?


that set looks so much better!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena can go fuck himself! Miz to go over tonight please! I don't even care if there is Nexus interference.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They should bring back Mean Gene permanently!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

wonder why mean gene is shaking so much, i hope he doesnt have parkinsons.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

chuffing loving this episode.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN.


Savio Vega,Miguel Perez, Jose Estrada and Jesus Castillo


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Is Bob Orton drunk?? lol


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Say"War"damn it,Raw is WAR.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mean Gene had a mini heart attack there! :lmao


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

This night will either be really good or completely blow


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Loving the raw is war shirt A-Ri's wearing. He probably beat up D'Lo Brown for it backstage though.


:lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Is that a WWF logo there?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They should bring back Mean Gene permanently!


Agreed!

But where the hell Is THE FINK?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

does mean gene have parkinsons or something? and i really like the set btw.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh shit the attitude era stage.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This interview is showing me either The Miz won't cash it in, or he'll cash it in and lose. I can't see him actually building it up and winning. Or maybe he'll do a Swagger and go to cash in, then get beaten up and he won't actually cash it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

pewpewpew said:


> Is the GM gonna send messages via telephone, or maybe he should show his face tonight


Via.....Beeper!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

they need to keept this setting forever!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's such a small thing, but everything flows more naturally when these promos are presented as interviews rather than "WRESTLER IS IN RING, WRESTLER WILL BE INTERRUPTED".


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Fink works down in FCW, probably working there tonight or something.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Mene Gene needs to dye his hair black then he will look just like he did in WCW, he's the best interviewer in wrestling history by far.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a feeling they will manage screw this up tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christ, I forgot that an hour more of Raw means all the more commercials.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

mean gene is the best ! suck it cole!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So what are the odds that Doink the clown will show up tonight? Pretty good?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so how long until fake razor and diesel show up?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> oh shit the attitude era stage.


That's not from the Attitude Era.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> oh shit the attitude era stage.


LOL that's not The Attitude Era stage, it's the pre Attutide Era Stage


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Up next!
Bad Ass Billy Gunn vs. D'Lo Brown (with chest protector)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The stage/ring and even entrance lettering on names should be unlockable in SVR20..12!.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dolph? I guess tonight is interpromotional.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I want either a Bar Room Brawl - Vengeance 2003 or a Gimmick Battle Royal - WrestleMania 18.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

D'Lo won't be there he works in TNA :lmao.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no dolph and vickie, time for a piss break


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SmackDown is here? Please give us Albertoooooo Dellll RIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice! DZ


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

DZ vs. DB again maybe? Yes please.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish for tonight, they used the old-school title belts.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WAIT SEXUAL CHOCOLATE WOOOOO!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG I think I have school pictures with that background.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

YES! YES YES!!!! OLD SCHOOL PROMOS!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

in video promos awesome


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's Dolph, but where the fuck is the Fink!?

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler old school promo. Awesome!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Up next!
> Bad Ass Billy Gunn vs. D'Lo Brown (with chest protector)


I wish. The confirmed list for tonight is actually pretty disappointing. All old, old timers that are cheap books. Happens when you waste 50 mil on a political campaign failure, though.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Haha I feel like it early 90s

lol sexual chocolate


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yellow pop-up promo!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SEXUAL CHOCLATE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Classic :lmao
My childhood is back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph, Billy Gunn, same thing :lmao

OMG OMG OMG OMG SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

LOL YES SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MARK HENRY SEXUAL CHOCOLATE LOLOLOLOL


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BLUE STEPS! omg, love the promo before the match. damn...i'm starting to feel old.. SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ITS SEXUAL BABY!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

FUCKING MARKING FOR SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Like the stage, ring and everything looking good so far.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I am marking the fuck out for sexual chocolate!

D'Lo get ya ass from TNA bring your ass to Hershey and don't forget the chest protector.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg

MAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Man ticket sales must of been slow cause half the place looks empty!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

OMFG SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

FUCKING RATINGS!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!! yessssssssssssss


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

sexual chocolate LMFAO yes


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Ahahahaha! Sexual Chocolate! Wow never thought we'd see this again.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

bring in the ratings


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I JUST MARKED THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Loving this episode


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE HAS COME BACK!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sexual Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh my fucking god. Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok.....

I just fucking MARKED.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMFG AM MARKING TO FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh no they didnt!! sexual cho?!? oh lawd!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHAHA Sexual Chocolate ... I just died haha


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking like fuck for sexual chocolate mark henry


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lmao

this is awesome!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SEXUAL CHOCOLATE FTMFW!!!*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LMFAO! Sexual Chocolate!!!

Best night of wrestling all year.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol wow that song creeped me out so much as a kid.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL. Sexual Chocolate! Ratings are up!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Fuck yes. Biggest mark out moment. Ever.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow the sexual chocolate theme


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

OH HELL YES!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Marked out for the ring


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE! YES. YES. YES. Ratings just soared!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Old School ring FTW! OH SHIT! SEXUAL CHOCOLATE FOR THE MOTHERFUCKIN' WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

BAH GAWD THE RATINGS ARE THROUGH THE ROOF!

HENRY! HENRY! HENRY!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

omfg sexual chocolate!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol this is great


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sexual Chocolate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything ever


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

PROMO'S IN LITTLE BOXES!




SEXUAL FUCKING CHOCOLATE!



OH GOD YES!




BEST SHOW EVER


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, how did dolph go back 20 years?

OMG SEXUAL CHOCOLATE??? YES!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Sexual Chocolate, pure gold !


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

SEXUAL RATINGS!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SEXUAL CHOCOLOATE!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Vintage Henry!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate!

Yes!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao 

If this RAW doesn't get at least a 4.0 in the ratings, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i cant fuckin believe sexual chocolate is here, im marking like a mofo.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Possibility for Val Venis return as well? I hope so!  Marking the fuck out for Sexual Chocolate!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Odds on Mae Young interfering?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

god i cant stop marking for the ring and the colors,
just looks so good


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SEXUALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL CHOCOLATE
YES


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

OH MY FUCCCCK.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate crashes the site.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Sexual Chocolate haha and Daniel Bryan gonna F someone up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck.
Cole is wearing his old school douchebag suit circa 1998.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant stop laughing :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I called Billy Gunn vs. D'Lo Brown.

We got Billy Gunn impersonator vs. D'Lo's tag partner :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Where the fuck is CM Punk?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wanted Bryan/Ziggler again but then when Sexual Chocolate began to play I actually marked a little again. This (Raw) is awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm surprised that outfit still fits!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Classic Referee Shirt!

Oh Ma Gawd.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick Roid mention!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sexual Chocolate and the old school ref uniform. I am loving this right now.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

sad part is half the audience probably doesnt even know what the fuck sexual chocolate is.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

sexuallllllllllllll chocolate


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mention the hand dammit!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I marked for Sexual Chocolate. lol


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o well if their gonna be old school with the entrances too like with mark henry, at least have the common decency to have dolph ziggler come out to the spirit squad entrance


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This Old-School theme is rocking so far. Kudos to Mark Henry for coming out to his Sexual Chocolate. I'm having flashbacks now. Lol...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Is it bad that I just marked huge for sexual chocolate Mark Henry?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Best comparison ever. Nice one King.
Mark Ratings Henry to the longest reigning wwf champion ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Teddy Long to be the Black Ref tonight!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sexual Chocolate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wrold's Strongest Man


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It should stay like this imo, gives me the chills seeing all this again.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This has started off by being one of the best Raw's I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You better run Vickie. Sexual Chocolate is a registered sex offender.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Classic Referee Shirt!
> 
> Oh Ma Gawd.


and bow-tie. This is a great novelty show....cue TNA doing something similar.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha "chocolate" chant.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ring looks friggin' amazing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Chocolate chants! Excellent!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm surprised that outfit still fits!


How much weight has henry gained?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

They need to keep the Sexual Chocolate gimmick for Henry, I just marked like a little child


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Chocolade chants LOL!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Chocolate chants?

Best Night Ever


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

"chocolate" chants?! :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HUGE Chocolate chant


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They're not holding back on the old-school, the little bow-tie on the ref :lmao


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

man if henry comes out to sexual chocolate, then cena should go old school with his theme. BASIC THUGOmics baby!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Honestly, this is pretty awesome already. Also love the fact that the ref is wearing old school attire, and they're using the steel barricades (I think that's the right word) around the ring.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

makes me wish svr had this arena


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

oh my god, Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Referee uniform is owning too.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

just1988 said:


> and bow-tie. This is a great novelty show....cue TNA doing something similar.


Is TNA live tonight?

Fuck TNA, I'm picking WWE over it for a change.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The XL said:


> Is it bad that I just marked huge for sexual chocolate Mark Henry?


you and this entire forum marked hard, generated about 6 pages of comments in half a minute


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Chocolate chants lmfao!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWE can keep this setup cause it's green!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm loving the old-school referee outfits!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

does that finisher ever work ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only thing that I don't like is the mixing of the eras but...what can you do?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hearing cole say "sexual chocolate" is so funny to me for some reason.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fame asser


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao the chocolate chants are teh pwn


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

fame-asser, the hell


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Loving the "Chocolate" chant


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Lol at chocolate chant


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ziggler won by submission, odd


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That earlier move was most certainly not a Zig Zag to Mark Henry's back


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Charles Robinson is channeling to his WCW days with the throwback ref outfit. Good show so far.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> If this RAW doesn't get at least a 4.0 in the ratings, I'm gonna cry.


same here.



Klebold said:


> *Possibility for Val Venis return *as well? I hope so!  Marking the fuck out for Sexual Chocolate!!!


I'd mark like a bitch.



Mr MJ™ said:


> Classic Referee Shirt!
> 
> Oh Ma Gawd.





Disciple514 said:


> Sexual Chocolate and the old school ref uniform. I am loving this right now.





Nirvana3:16 said:


> Sexual Chocolate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wrold's Strongest Man


QFT.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm marking for my fella Mark Henry

Love from your top fella, Hollywood Johnson.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Break_The_Walls_Plz*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Expected Dolph to lose, tbh.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WTF, they're supposed to do it 3 times


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The sleeper AKA the most anticlimactic finisher ever.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Impressive from Ziggler


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

old skool finish oh yess


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whatever happened to the 3 arm drops?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol @ Sleeper Hold being his finisher.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Woo! Win for Dolph, and old school booking of _champions winning_. I love this so far.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MARK HENRY HAS BEEN BURIED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They even have a douchebag in the front row with two tone hair.

Now that's a classic WWF front row fan.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ic belt is still one of the best looking belts in the wwe


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO @ absolutely no reaction for the Hart Foundation.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

hart dynasty... these guys suck


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TONY ATLAS AHA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

atlas wtf?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

TONY ATLAS YEAHHHHHHHH. also fuck hart dynasty


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, Hart Dynasty with the worst acting ever.

Atlas here to save the day.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who is that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tony Atlas being sterotypical...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

tony stop it! stop it lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao he won't fucking stop


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit, Atlas is rolling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hahah tony atlas


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at Atlas.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tony Atlas: Better than you.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SKINLICIOUS!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, Tony, you and Rocky only appeared as tag champions twice because you both hated each other!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Black John Madden? :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i was expecting the old school gimmick where they drop the hand 2 times and on the 3rd he keeps his hand up and gets out of the sleeper.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, tony atlas.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

WD-40 ftw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

um...wtf did he say?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hahahA TONY!!! WD-40 on the skin????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The only thing I can think of with this Tony Atlas bit is Captain Spaulding in Devils Rejects!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh thank God. DH Smith is on my TV. But Tony Atlas just made up for it all lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Atlas would do anything for a paycheck. 
Love it. :lmao

They should show his True Life segments.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> Wow, Hart Dynasty with the worst acting ever.
> 
> Atlas here to save the day.


THIS TO THE FULLEST

David's intro to this segment was like The more you know segments


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tony Atlas  

Hart Dynasty vs Gabriel and Slater, should be OK.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Atlas just got Jericho'd.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

lol @ the tossed salad.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow i'am like waiting for a ron simmon's "DAMN!" right about now


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

JR coming back tonight would be awesome


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Dude brought up chicken...smh


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

If there ever was a time for the crowd to chant What?, that was it


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope they come back and he's still talking.

And the HD shouldn't be allowed to speak. Ever.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

USCena said:


> hahahA TONY!!! WD-40 on the skin????


It makes it skinlicious, dude. Skinlicious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Up next!
Aldo Montoya vs. Mantaur


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I rather enjoyed that Tony Atlas promo, I'm really enjoying tonight's show. It's good to be fully into a WWE show again.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's True said:


> JR coming back tonight would be awesome


This!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i still cant get over "that thing is skinilicious"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WD-40 > Aquell Lotion


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone else a little disappointed that Henry didn't win after those huge "chocolate" chants??


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL [email protected]!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

U guy's think Val Venis will be on raw tonight? i heard he's supposed to be back with wwe now.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tony Atlas owns the Harts.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Bring back sexual chocolate full time. Then he'd really be ratings.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> i was expecting the old school gimmick where they drop the hand 2 times and on the 3rd he keeps his hand up and gets out of the sleeper.


At least I'm not the only person who thought that.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Atlas looks to be in better shape than when he was laughing for Abraham Washington.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't know why but when Ziggler was in that old school ring, he looked like a main eventer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So much for Punk commentating tonight


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Total Package said:


> It makes it skinlicious, dude. Skinlicious.


haha my god, i nearly died when he put that on. Does WD _*actually*_ do anything to the skin honestly?


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

im realy enjoying this so far and i thought it would be terribe but the set up alone makes it.

on another note how good is ziggler, i dont realy watch smackdown but hes the best in it imo.
he even made a match with henry look intresting and good there


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wishing henry would have won


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

LMAO AT HIM STILL TALKING!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> I hope they come back and he's still talking.
> 
> And the HD shouldn't be allowed to speak. Ever.


You called it dude!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They Jericho'd him :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, he still talking?? :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE'S STILL TALKING!


YOSHI SIGHTING!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TATSU!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao he's still going


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao ATLAS is still talking!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

yoshi?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Atlas going to wrestle?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

want Yoshi's shirt.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy shit it's Yoshi.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He's still going.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao Yoshi


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Airplane skit ftw


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao yoshi comiits harakiri or whatever


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LMFAO ok that whole sequence was gold. Also, it's good to know Yoshi Tatsu is, indeed, not dead.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gabriel/slater as tag champs makes me happy


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tatsu performs fake hara kiri?!?!  that's not PG :no:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol. Was Yoshi trying to commit seppuku?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I hope that Sexual Chocolate is back next week :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The ''I HATE NEXASS'' sign :lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol... Hes still talking... Yoshi finally makes an appearance!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We may finally see them break up. Old School style!

Where's the barber shop window!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where's nattie?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Match should be good


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that the way the ring looks makes everything so much better. People actually stand out, I don't know why.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yoshi to form Kaientai 2.0

Farooq to pass the torch to Otunga


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF? tag champs get the jobber entrance??? how the fuck does that work?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

wtf are they chanting ?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Surprised to see them using the WF logo everywhere rather than the W that they changed too when they became WWE.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I MARKED for that RAW IS WAR poster.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

I totally forgot this started an hour early. Fuck!

Pissed that I missed the siren intro.

Slater looks like such a ...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This commentary team is really lacking something. JR, Vince, CM Punk, Matthews, whoever, they need a third man atm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

waht are they chanting?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

"Nexus Sucks"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice series of suplexes.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

what were they chanting


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> waht are they chanting?


Nexus sucks i think


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

3 suplexes in a row? That can't be a good omen for him...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> where's nattie?


Busy being better than both DH Smith and Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nexus sucks chant i believe


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I hate how the eheels don't yell at the crowd from the apron. You hear Nexus sucks, give it back to them andmake it loud.

No you all suck! Just give it something.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Just found out I have ROH on HDNET now. Flippin back between that and this.

Monday Night Wars baby!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Note: Slater and DH Smith need to be in the ring with wrestlers better than Slater and DH Smith.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Nexus sucks chanters can eat me!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL ROH WWE Monday Night Wars


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is this non title?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not going to follow this thread all night, but I'm stopping in once just to chime in, as someone who has watched wrestling for the last 21 years...

*...this is awesome.*


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> This commentary team is really lacking something. JR, Vince, CM Punk, Matthews, whoever, they need a third man atm.


Punk was supposed to be the 3rd man. Dont know what happened with that


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> I hate how the eheels don't yell at the crowd from the apron. You hear Nexus sucks, give it back to them andmake it loud.
> 
> No you all suck! Just give it something.


It's old school, but not that old school tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> where's nattie?


Well we both needed some lovin, so...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Waste of Gabriel.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the way the ring looks makes everything so much better. People actually stand out, I don't know why.


It's because they don't have the color lights in the crowd, which is AWESOME .


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I KNEW HE WAS GONNA DO THAT!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i knew tyson would be doing a full turn at any point


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Please tell me they are officially done now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They should have brought out a barbershop window.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol worthless heel turn


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good match


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

BYE HART DYNASTY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

450 splash is amazing


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

not surprising/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So where's Natalya in this??


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tyson Kidd heel, sure they would have went Hart. But I guess Kidd can carry the matches.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man. This is Strike Force all over again.  You bastard, Martel!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

and there ya go...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!? 30 mins in we already have our first heel turn.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol Tyson's smile and laughing. Guy would make a decent maniacal heel.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well at least they finally decided on which one to turn. How long until Tyson is the punching bag for everyone and DH is gone?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Lmao, Cole instantly becomes a Kidd mark.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Just found out I have ROH on HDNET now. Flippin back between that and this.
> 
> Monday Night Wars baby!!!


This^


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

heel Tyson Kidd...FAIL
and now for them to fued on RAW for a few weeks and then put on Superstars


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So wheres Dok Hendrix?

If only Triple H wasn't injured, then he could go old school as Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They finally did it.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

im diggin this,they should keep this set up all the time. keep it simple


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Are we going to have to watch them face each other at Survivor Series?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Baby Bull looked fierce there!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Old School promos, amazing!


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

wouldn't that kick technically be a tag though? since the tag partners did touch each other?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL R-Truth coming in again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They should have brought back the old belt.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh no....


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

zookeepah in the house


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ITS YO FWIEND, RTRUTH!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

zooohkeepaa


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Where the fuck does R-Truth come into this!? This really is old school, fuck the internet, fuck texting, I'll just get R-Truth to be our go-between!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THe ZOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

JAWN IS MY FRIEND


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

THROWBACK Survivor Series shirt!! I love it


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol at Cole


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why is Truth playing the snitch?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

old school Survivor Series shirt nice


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Would have marked for a vintage WWF Title.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Did anyone think Truth was gonna pulla Kanye West?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck YES! OLd School Interview background! Oh great. Mystical just showed up


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wow. I haven't even been paying attention to the Hart Dynasty drama, but it's good for creative to break up a tag team where neither of the members are going to make it as singles wrestlers (well maybe Kidd will get some good feuds with DB, Kaval, Bourne, and maybe Mysterio).


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf. why is k kwikk in this storyline?????


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker just Rawgasm'd.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

When did R-Truth suddenly become important enough to interrupt Randy Orton.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hey wait a minute, if we are going old school, shouldn't truth be in jail?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The wise ol' sage, Truth. Randy....said......''wassup''?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Will Jimmy Heart or Slick will on the show?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

old school interview set up

"we coming after the gold Ni***r"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Randy, I think Zoo Jack needs a punt as well.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

seems weird how all these small changes make the show look better


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Where's the yelling? The sweating? This is supposed to be old school.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Orton says he'll punt Cena tonight. Hmm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A random name sparked in my head, probably cuz of old school.... HAKUSHI! Now there was a tough fucka


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I know it's not WWF, but I'd mark if Big Show came out with a wig on and only a spotlight.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Somewhat on topic, is anyone actually going to watch Knucklehead?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Poor mean gene is getting so old that he is shaking.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Melora Hardin...mmmmm


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hey wait a minute, if we are going old school, shouldn't truth be in jail?


<dead>


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I was hoping for "JOHN CENA, WE COMIN' FOR YOU, ......"


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton to punt Cena tonight.

Randy Orton becomes Legend Killer RKO's 20 legends tonight


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Would mark my ass off if the Ministry showed up. Wont happen but I can dream.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I really don't see then positive of breaking up HD, and turning Kidd heel out of the two. Kidd has a face move set with all his flashiness, DH's moveset is interchangable for a face or heel, DH is the logical choice


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> I was hoping for "JOHN CENA, WE COMIN' FOR YOU, ......"


I would no longer be alive :lmao


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> A random name sparked in my head, probably cuz of old school.... HAKUSHI! Now there was a tough fucka


Was that him with the Japenese symbols all over him?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So they decided to finally split the, up huh!?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> A random name sparked in my head, probably cuz of old school.... HAKUSHI! Now there was a tough fucka


definite bad ass!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WCW Rules said:


> Where's the yelling? The sweating? This is supposed to be old school.


Don't forget the rubbing of hands together and then pointing.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WCW Rules said:


> Where's the yelling? The sweating? This is supposed to be old school.


HOW SHOULD RANDY ORTON PREPARE HIMSELF FOR SURVIVOR SERIES!?! SHALL HE LAY DOWN IN THE GRASS AND LET SOMEONE RUN OVER HIM WITH A LAWNMOWER?! SHALL HE LET 20 ELEPHANTS TRAMPLE UPON HIS CHEST?!?! IT DOESN'T MATTER, BECAUSE NO ONE CAN ESCAPE THE POWER OF THE RKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

that better?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone think kane will show up with his mask on?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

chnwh said:


> Was that him with the Japenese symbols all over him?


Sure was


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

King Battlezone said:


> seems weird how all these small changes make the show look better


Totally agree. Iv hated the current RAW setup for a while now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone think kane will show up with his mask on?


THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

WCW Rules said:


> Where's the yelling? The sweating? This is supposed to be old school.


Well there was Mean Gene with the awkwardly long stare at R-Truth.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I would mark out if Kane showed up with his mask.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Would love a few more face/heel turns tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> I really don't see then positive of breaking up HD, and turning Kidd heel out of the two. Kidd has a face move set with all his flashiness, DH's moveset is interchangable for a face or heel, DH is the logical choice


Who cares? They're both boring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone think kane will show up with his mask on?


Not a chance. Would be too awesome.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This is fucking awesome. They need to do this more. Maybe this time each year?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone think kane will show up with his mask on?


I'd have the ultimate orgasm and miss it.

3 ad breaks in 36 minutes ftl.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr.King said:


> I would mark out if Kane showed up with his mask.


I think i would need a new pair of pants


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Would mark for appearances from Val Venis, William Regal, or Booker T, away from the obvious names.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> HOW SHOULD RANDY ORTON PREPARE HIMSELF FOR SURVIVOR SERIES!?! SHALL HE LAY DOWN IN THE GRASS AND LET SOMEONE RUN OVER HIM WITH A LAWNMOWER?! SHALL HE LET 20 ELEPHANTS TRAMPLE UPON HIS CHEST?!?! IT DOESN'T MATTER, BECAUSE NO ONE CAN ESCAPE THE POWER OF THE RKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> that better?


Don't forget the space ship and the rocket fuel. 

It would be awesome if promos were like that just for this one night, though. They just don't have the same intensity.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Where's Doc Hendrix????????????


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG Punk was doing commentary!? Fuck. What else have I missed the first half hour!? Fill me in please.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ever since the HD sets, and specially the silver ropes, it hasnt felt like Raw.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Who cares? They're both boring.


That's why I didn't want them to break up, but if they must break up, they chose the wrong guy to turn


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Now if only Kane would come out with the mask and keep it for good!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Old School merchandise selling. Oh what a wonderful night


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that is some Merch I would seriously end up buying.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

most effective wwe ad ive seen since forever


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WWF UPDATE! old wwf newsroom. this is awesome.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Would mark my ass off if the Ministry showed up. Wont happen but I can dream.


that and masked kane


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> OMG Punk was doing commentary!? Fuck. What else have I missed the first half hour!? Fill me in please.


uh no, he wasnt.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOWARD FINKEL!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE FINK


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

THE FINK!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Fink!!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

FINK!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH! HERE'S FINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I now must buy WWF merchandise.


FINK!!!!


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

i still dont get why they're doing this one night of WWF, but i hafta admit it is pretty awsome. NICE WIG hahahah


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I waiting for the WWE hotline advertisment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FINK BABY!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

HOWARD FINKEL! YES!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

FINK!!!


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

FINK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fink Fink Fink Fink _Fink_!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

fink!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

THE FINK! Marking


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg fink!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Fink


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Imagine the brood!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Howard finkel the legend that is


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ahhhh The Fink. This is honestly shaping up to be one of the best Raws in recent memory.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

aah the fink, sounds great as always


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fink ftw.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FINKEL!!!!

I MARKED!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bring back the Fink full-time. Roberts is garbage.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

One of my favorite voices of all time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*THE FINK!!!*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

As yet another tag team bites the dust it seems the division is in dire need of a new young fresh team, ..well i think i've found them









They reek of awesomeness


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

IT"S THE FINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lmao Broklyn Brawler!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Brooklyn Brawler and Harvey Wippleman!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao the brawler!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

BROOKLYN BRAWLER!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Now, the IWC can say someone jobbed....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my God, best jobber ever.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Brooklyn Brawler vs. Tatanka!!! I'm calling it!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

MARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKED!

Looks the same as he did 10 years ago :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Old school Fink/Wippleman feud!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Harvey Wimpleman with the Brawler?? Harvey hasn't changed.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Fink is the man. 

Sounds fantastic still


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg who is this scruff


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Brooklyn Brawler to bury Kaval.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Greatest. Show. Ever.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Fink!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BROOKLYN BRAWLER! FUCK THE ROCK!

Seriously though, will someone tell me what I've missed so far?


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

The fink to announce and the brawler to job...real old school


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

harvey!!!!! oh god *marking so hard*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> HOW SHOULD RANDY ORTON PREPARE HIMSELF FOR SURVIVOR SERIES!?! SHALL HE LAY DOWN IN THE GRASS AND LET SOMEONE RUN OVER HIM WITH A LAWNMOWER?! SHALL HE LET 20 ELEPHANTS TRAMPLE UPON HIS CHEST?!?! IT DOESN'T MATTER, BECAUSE NO ONE CAN ESCAPE THE POWER OF THE RKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> that better?


LOAD THE SPACESHIP WITH THE ROCKET FUEL!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael Cole owns. The King laughing along too. So funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what garbage did he come out of :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHIPPLEMAN FUCKING OWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Brooklyn Brawler!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

He hasn't aged a day.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Brooklyn Brawler....the ultimate jobber.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN BRAWLER "What's the matter with you people!?"

You tell 'em Brawler.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The Fink!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Brooklyn Brawler?

:lmao:lmao:lmao

His music is so epic.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Brawler! Didn't this guy pin Triple H?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can someone shut Cole up?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

half the crowd has no idea whats going on.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice to see that Brawler took time away from taking it in the ass from Pat Paterson to show up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brawler doesn't really age.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE FINK, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 
The Brawler and Whippleman!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Womens Champion reference! :lmao


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ha Brooklyn Brawler hasent changed at all after 20 years

Lol Howard still has beef with Whipleman


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

lmfao, Brooklyn Brawler is more charasmatic than half the current wwe roster XD


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wow hes actually pretty good on the mic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Khali?

---Zeke


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cue bryan


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's sad how so many people in that crowd probably have no clue who Brawler, Whippleman or Fink are =(


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JOB TIME!!

TO ZEKE!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Insert Pat Patterson joke* (get it, I put Pat Patterson and the word insert in the same sentence)


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael Cole is making me laugh so much tonight.

EZEKIEL JACKSON. FUCK YES!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

HHH to job to Brooklyn Brawler again please


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Brooklyn Brawler chants. :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

brawler doesn't look right without the beard n shit. wtf.. BIG ZEKE!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ahmed Johnson!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

AHMED JOHNSON!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Zeke to crush the old school jobber.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah big zeke


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahmed Johnson!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahmed Johnson run in.....please!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Brawler to beat Zeke clean. I called it.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Brooklyn Brawler!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready to die, Brawler!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

big zeke!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Brawler!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao is that mike wearing a wig?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

It's domination time!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hit him with the pearl river plunge! .. oh wait


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

BIG ZEKE! 

Dominate that *******!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooh this wont end well


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WOW .. Apparnetly Tony Atlas let Big Zeke have the rest of his wd-40


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol at Charles Robinson hair


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will PAT PATTERSON & GERALD BRISCO show up tonight? I hope they do!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Zeke be stealing Randy's baby oil.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Haha 2011 Cole? Really?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Uh-oh Brawler going down.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

in 2011 brawler is in a match, someone fuck up there lines?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ahmed Johnson!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

2011?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

According to Cole, it's 2011.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I really never realized how Ahmed Johnson and Ezekiel Jackson look alike... wow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahmed Johnson has never been more needed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao at Cole saying its 2011!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's 2011?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone hear that guy chanting Ahmed? :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck off, why have people job to someone with no clear (current direction)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's 2010 Cole! 

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well nothing has changed, brawler jobbed again.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I just tuned in and I'm surpirsed that when they said "old school" they meant it, the entrance, the ring, the ropes, even the non-HD cameras. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> hit him with the pearl river plunge! .. oh wait


I want Ahmed Johnson to be here.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brooklyn Brawler doing his job.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Ezekial Jackson is boring and not over
another squash


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Old-school squash.

And 2011 Cole?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Zeke is in desperate need of a better finisher


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

back of jacksons neck looks like a package of hotdogs.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol im done. i am done!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The back of his head looks like a deflated basketball.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fink should stay. Forever.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob Terry> Big Zeke


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley has to be the only wrestler who looks like more a goofy idiot than The Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe Whippleman referred to the Brooklyn Brawler as the "King of Old School"!

Steve Corino should sue for Gimmick Infringement!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Zeke needs a new finisher ASAP.

I actually wouldn't mind if he started using the bearhug as a finisher.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well that match was fun to watch


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, I never knew the RAW GM was present tonight.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

I demand WWE keeps the old school RAW music from now on instead of whatever bullshit they've been feeding us the last few years


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Ezekial Jackson is boring and not over
> another squash


of course hes not over he hasn't been back that long

gawd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to marry tonight's Raw.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Corino sucks though so maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

They should being back BARRY HOROWITZ


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Alex Riley is so old school.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Is anyone else in Canada seeing a blackout on TSN?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuck that zeke should just use the f5


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

For real though, someone fill me in on what happened the first half hour :|


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was quick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I want to marry tonight's Raw.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Fink!!!!!,[email protected] Brawler on the show,Got fed to someone of course.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

They need to keep the music and the old school ring colors and guardrails.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Such a weak finisher.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oh shit i totally forgot it was 3 hrs
fml


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

zeke using the f5 would be ridonculous and i would mark if he did


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I want to marry tonight's Raw.


yes, and yes.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> For real though, someone fill me in on what happened the first half hour :|


We're still in the first hour


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW WHAT THE FUCK THIS IS ALREADY ON?


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Darn, i have college at 10:30 and this finishes at 4. I'm gunna be one tired fella!

Love from your top fella, Hollywood Johnson.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

barry horowitz should have come out to face brawler. jobber vs jobber. woulda been great.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeke using F5 = main event status.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I remember when WWE would sell out WM in a matter of minutes


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Zeke with F5? I want to see Bryan make Zeke tap.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

seriously though where the fuck is bob backlund to snatch these bitches in the chickenwing?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

What happened in the first hour?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No BAttle Royal, BK riots!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> For real though, someone fill me in on what happened the first half hour :|


Cena vs. Miz got made.
Ziggler beat "Sexual Chocolate" Mark Henry
Tyson Kidd turned heel after Gabriel and Slater beat the Hary Dynasty.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

they should do an old school raw more often. maybe once a year?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just to complete the illusion I say Zeke should use the Pearl River Plunge and tie his arms with the bands.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

A-LIST! This show has finally begun.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OTUNGA BE STEPPIN UP YALL!!111


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGA!!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or was that boo incredibly loud and short?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else...but I have all of my group conversations just like that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

you hear that bitches, tungamania stepped the fuck up. and hes ready to whip all them asses, especially the zookeepah


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Request 

pics of botchotoga


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

otunga is horrible. he sounds like he's reading a book to a 6 year old.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

A-List about to rip R-Truth in half..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Just to complete the illusion I say Zeke should use the Pearl River Plunge and tie his arms with the bands.


and to finish the whole transition, he can get kissed by Goldust! haha


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG BOTCHTUNGA'S MIC SKILLS ARE HORRIBLE.. 

even his facial expressions make me gag..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

THATS NOT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh God Truth vs. Otunga. Show takes a downward spiral.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

General Manager emailing in has ruined this show.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Otunga vs R-Truth... AND I QUOTE.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES PLEASE TAKE OUT R TRUTH PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was hoping the laptop was a Commodore 64.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ THEM CUTTING BACK TO THE NEXUS!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey there is no Email in Old School RAW


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

god i am sick of seeing otunga wrestle

put husky in there or some thing


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This Anonymous GM thing just killed the whole classic feeling for me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Truth vs Barrett: MONEY.
Or not.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The E-Mail should've been a Fax.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

BULLSHIT THERE WAS NO EMAIL IN THE 80'S


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I would have marked for an Acorn Computer.....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Truth getting burried by Cena.

calling it right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrettt please squash the zooo keeper!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Otunga appearance! Gary Oak and Chuck Norris just turned on the tv.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

NO, Wade Barrett to fucking kill K-Kwik, hope so anyway.

By the way, how does beating R-Truth prove that he's WWE championship material?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I hate Husky soooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Starting to like Otunga :lmao


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Fucking awesome Lawler with the classic gear. 

Also where the hell is Punk and Sheik?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

They should have brought in someone from the past to be the GM for tonight at least. Paul Heyman for one night or something.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought the GM would actually appear or just call by beeper/old cell phone!.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

botchtunga really pisses me off.. just the way he looks lmao


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Why are they pushing Otunga?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> BULLSHIT THERE WAS NO EMAIL IN THE 80'S


There was also no Monday Night Raw, what's your point?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Game Fiend said:


> BULLSHIT THERE WAS NO EMAIL IN THE 80'S


They're mixing the 80s with the 90s.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Barret vs R Truth ... wonder who's jobbing there. Also, I think the absurdity of Rotunda's name just came into play. "Thank you Husky ..."


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Come on Barrett, kick his ass.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> This Anonymous GM thing just killed the whole classic feeling for me.


agreed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> BULLSHIT THERE WAS NO EMAIL IN THE 80'S


There was no Raw in the 80s either :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Best part of Tungamania is how crazy it drives Pyro. That and Otunga's greatness.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just tuned in. Anyone wanna fill me in?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hasky? Maclicutty?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Beating R-Truth is world championship material


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hasky and Magglecutty!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hasky and Maglicutty?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett needs to send Truth back to the zoo.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

more adverts than usual tonight?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

R-Truth to sing Rowdy?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish there were ICOPRO ads on.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena doesn't sound like himself tonight.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Hasky and Maglicutty are my new favorite Nexus members.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They're mixing the 80s with the 90s.


Where was the dying goat noise of dial up?

And Cena pushing Husky and Perfect further down the card!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I wish there were ICOPRO ads on.


That would set it off perfectly


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

More pics of botchtanga


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

whats with the sudden love for otunga? i thought everyone hated the guy?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena should've went back to the basic thuganomics rapper gimmick for tonight.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga vs The Job squad in a talent on a pole match later


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Have some old school advertisements tonight.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Swag said:


> Beating R-Truth is world championship material


i LOL'd when he said that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

laurennnx34 said:


> Just tuned in. Anyone wanna fill me in?


- Mean Gene opened up the show interviewing Bob Orton Jr. who talked about how Randy would defeat Barrett which led to Barrett coming out and insulting Bob Orton Jr., then Miz & Riley came out and Miz threatened to cash in his MITB on Orton tonight so Barrett had no chance of winning the belt. Cena appears on the titantron and challenges Miz to a match which he accepts.

- Dolph Ziggler defeats Mark Henry who came out to his Sexual Chocolate theme.

- Gabriel & Slater defeated The Hart Dynasty when Tyson Kidd turned on D.H. Smith

- Ezekiel Jackson squashed Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

something tells me tungamania is gonna run wild tonight, expect a leg drop or some other badass finisher. maybe torture rack on the top ropes


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It would make my night if Savage came down and went on commentary.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The E-Mail should've been a Fax.


no, a page.


----------



## TheRKO (May 13, 2006)

I would mark for an old school Edge entrance tonight. Coming out through the crowd and such..


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone else notice that Cena is acting extremely cocky tonight?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> - Mean Gene opened up the show interviewing Bob Orton Jr. who talked about how Randy would defeat Barrett which led to Barrett coming out and insulting Bob Orton Jr., then Miz & Riley came out and Miz threatened to cash in his MITB on Orton tonight so Barrett had no chance of winning the belt. Cena appears on the titantron and challenges Miz to a match which he accepts.
> 
> - Dolph Ziggler defeats Mark Henry who came out to his Sexual Chocolate theme.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, thanks.


Also, I thought they were bringing out the 1993 RAW letters set, that looks like Attitude?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio vs JBL later.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Cole calls the punt a "kick to the external occipital protuberance". Alas: it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the_ghost said:


> anyone else notice that Cena is acting extremely cocky tonight?


yeah he is, I like it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> It would make my night if Savage came down and went on commentary.


Would be awesome is Savage showed up period. Him, Backlund, and Warrior. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

jealous yet?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just look at this face, look how smooth it is, this face makes Dashing Cody Rhodes want to kill himself.

Jealous?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanna see 'Money Inc'


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I want JBL Back!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No basic thuganomics? I raged


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena is on fire tonight


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Here comes Cena. Yeah, he's being weird tonight.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> whats with the sudden love for otunga? i thought everyone hated the guy?


He's Miz-lite.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I wished Cena came out to his Thugonomics theme. Then he could pull out a little quick rap damn it!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cole kills it for me.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I already Cenanuff, i thought this was oldschool.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hat botch by Cena


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Have WWE allowed all signs in tonight or something? There is a hell of a lot.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

(tuned in late)

I'm marking for that ring


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao that kid looked scared as shit


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I MARKED for the cena sucks sign!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena Heel turn tonight!


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Cena is hight tonight,

loving it!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

did you see that kid's face??? haha


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cena shoulda came out to thuganomics.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Where are Punk and Sheik? I thought they were commentating.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuckin miz entrance, you can hear a pin drop, whats with these dolts.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz with a microphone = mark out

Hope he feeds ARi to Cena.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah Justin Roberts, always wondered what happened to the Bee Gees with a time machine.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chioda had a glorious mullet back in the day!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man Cena is over.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Does Michael Cole understand that we are in 2010, not 2011?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> - Mean Gene opened up the show interviewing Bob Orton Jr. who talked about how Randy would defeat Barrett which led to Barrett coming out and insulting Bob Orton Jr., then Miz & Riley came out and Miz threatened to cash in his MITB on Orton tonight so Barrett had no chance of winning the belt. Cena appears on the titantron and challenges Miz to a match which he accepts.
> 
> - Dolph Ziggler defeats Mark Henry who came out to his Sexual Chocolate theme.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Raw is War shirt = awesome


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Just look at this face, look how smooth it is, this face makes Dashing Cody Rhodes want to kill himself.
> 
> Jealous?


Thats sooooo fu***** funny


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

nice mic


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Orton to go for the punt, John Cena AA's him, then Miz cashes in! Aweeeeeeeeeeesomeeeeeee


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I bet The Rock comes out and fights Cena instead. Trust me I red it on teh durtsheetz!!111!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> It would make my night if Savage came down and went on commentary.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Miz.

In before AND I QUOTE


A-RI IN A MATCH!?

Marking out here.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

A-RI!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I MARKED for the cena sucks sign!


you are easily amused


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I love the old school arena look. Brings back memories.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some fucked up logic there. Barrett makes matches every week.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh God. Where's Pyro?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Have WWE allowed all signs in tonight or something? There is a hell of a lot.


I noticed there was more than usual, nothing compared to the amount of signs during the Monday Night Wars though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Just look at this face, look how smooth it is, this face makes Dashing Cody Rhodes want to kill himself.
> 
> Jealous?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ALEX RILEY!!!!! Fuck yes!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Wheres Punk on the commentary?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

alex riley FOR THE WIN !!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok folks place your bets. how will riley screwed this up?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Barrett equals GM.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Can alex riley wrestle?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Riley lasts 5 minutes. Though I bet the match will be over before I can make another post


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Could have been Hogan vs Cena then


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Hope he feeds ARi to Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


How dare you...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

There's no telling what I'll do if Riley wins.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

you thought you knew wrestling? think again, when you can bust out a headlock that would make randy orton jealous like tungamania can, then maybe you can understand.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole correcting himself for the Coleminers. What a man.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fuck, I forgot this was a 3 hour Raw.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Oh God. Where's Pyro?


currently masturbating.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole realizing his mistake!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank fuck the black ref isn't refereeing this match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Took Cole a while to address the 2011 thing ... I wonder who told him.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

tony atlas trending on twitter. ftw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cole just corrected himself about 2011 he must of read this forum


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr.King said:


> Barrett equals GM.


how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Miz at Wrestlemania as champ?  But he has a habit of guessing right. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Roid Cena vs Aley RIley.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Fuck, I forgot this was a 3 hour Raw.


This. Recap please


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Alex Riley doesn't attack the Miz on mistake.

Actually, I hope he does.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

glad to see teh king wearing his crown and his suit instead of that DOUCHEBAG MIDLIFE CRISIS BULLSHIT SHIRT HE USUALLY WEARS


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Oh God. Where's Pyro?


fapping fiercely


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole is a stand up fellow. Admits his mistakes.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

i missed an hour of raw didnt I FUCK

what i miss!!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol cole telling us that it not actually 2011 but it is still 2010. i'm glad he cleared that up for all of us


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

a-bomb from a-ri


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

After the match Miz is going to slap Riley and say "A-RI! GET THE TABLES!"


Then of course he'll find Farooq under the ring instead and attack him


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Thank fuck the black ref isn't refereeing this match.


Ha he better be rocking a jerri curl tonite


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cue five move shuffle.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still marking over the old school set.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I recommend a 1st hour of Raw recap thread for people who missed it or we're going to be getting WHAT DID I MISS for 20 pages.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kill The Crap!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Here we go, 5 moves of doom. Any wonder why I hate Cena?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

farooq with a " damn " plz


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh wow I knew this was an old school edition of raw but I had no clue it was also a three hour episode.was the first hour worth watching?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought it was 2011


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

6 Moves of DOOM!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Things have gone awry for ARi. Oi vey.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish we got an oldschool heel Lawler.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

dang, Riley tapped that fast.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

shit didint know raw was 3 hours


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole called it the Attitude Adjustment instead of the AA. That's old school.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> Oh wow I knew this was an old school edition of raw but I had no clue it was also a three hour episode.was the first hour worth watching?


Yes, you missed Sexual Chocolate!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol, wth was that mess


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton is a beast


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN ME WTF WITH THE WWF LOGO AND OLD RAW SCENE???????????????


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Did they play the old Raw is War intro to start the show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena just made Miz' rent-boy a man.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Waiting for The Rock to show up.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

PUNT! PUNT! PUNT!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah, Orton has hair tonight


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Somebody give Perfect Jr. the mic, i need to hear another one of those epic promos


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

punt the motherfucker


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck yes Orton letting the hair grow


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

all this time i just realized orton has hair again, he actually looks normal now


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena and Orton going at it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

old school break up. hahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. Charles Robinson don't need no funny wig. And agents to break it up! Awesome!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Randy needs to go bald bald again. 

He also doesn't look as baby oiled up :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The old school look is awesome. It takes me back War Zone for N64.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

where's Jack Tunney to settle all of this


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol classic brawl breakup with the officials running out and helping!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That exchange between Orton and Cena was extremely flimsy.

Why the hell are the board of directors out here!? both fellas were restrained ffs :lmao 

AND I QUOTE


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is so old school they let road agents come out to stop the fight.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yes they played the old song and intro in the beginning of raw, and mean gene has been conducting interviews.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad the next line of enforcement (after the refs) are a bunch of old guys in suits.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody get Terry Taylor out there!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

old school cage


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lmfao at the security guard falling in the ring


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some of those guys are holding back laughter :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Piper's Pit

markkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkking


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

PIPERS PIT


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Tony Garea there to break it up. 
Now we also need Rene Goulet to make it complete.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol WWE officials run in like they used to 

Lame there should be no Anonymous Emailing GM


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena + Orton on Pipers Pit!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PIPERS PIT RETURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> Did they play the old Raw is War intro to start the show.


Nope, they played the theme from the '93.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, is it just me or did that confrontation with Cena and Orton look awesome in the classic ring? It seemed so iconic, almost like Rock/Austin


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

is orton growing a beard?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pipers Pit!!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

PIPER'S PIT!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

We know what happened last time Orton went on Pipers Pit.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

this is turning out to be my favourite episode of the year haha.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena and Orton on Piper's Pit!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Aww, I was hoping for a Sheamus/Piper interaction.

Sheik still needs to break Otunga's back by putting him in a camel cluth and make him humbel


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cue "IVE BEEN IN 30 MATCHES AND 500 CAR CRASHES" or whatever he said.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ one of the officials falling

lmao @ the black guy trying to contain a smile

lmao @ a possible Adam Bomb appearance..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we're overdue for some Basic Tunganomics.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

and people still think Orton is a face -_-.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Orton with hair, OLD SKOOL!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Best part of that brawl was Johnny Ace falling flat on his fucking face.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry but that fight was weak. Cena smiling and laughing.. ok then


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Some of those guys are holding back laughter :lmao


Yeah i saw that was funny :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Lol WWE officials run in like they used to
> 
> Lame there should be no Anonymous Emailing GM


they should have a random intern run from random places in the arena with letters to cole instead, then have edge out on a search for the gm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

East said:


> this is turning out to be my favourite episode of the *last 9 years* haha.


fixed.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

damn cena at least try to make it look intense.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> The old school look is awesome. It takes me back War Zone for N64.


Warzone was like 97-98, red ring ropes. No Giant RAW, etc.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Wow, is it just me or did that confrontation with Cena and Orton look awesome in the classic ring? It seemed so iconic, almost like Rock/Austin


indeed!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Now THIS is Monday Night Raw! Refs and agents running out to break things up! Hell yeah!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So I totally forgot this was a 3 hour raw. Can I get a first hour recap please?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Scorpion_Deathlock said:


> old school cage


I was just thinking this. Man, they need to do an arena like this in Smackdown Vs RAW, and an option for the old Blue steel cage.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me what i have missed so far?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

i bet david otunga has a huge cock

not that I would care


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Have to say, the crowd's been nice and loud tonight.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Nope, they played the theme from the '93.


Yuck.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

HGF said:


> Can someone tell me what i have missed so far?


Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hour and 10mins in and we have over 100 pages...hope the rating reflects it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lol @ so many people missing the first hour. Pretty horrible mistake, it was awesome.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> damn cena at least try to make it look intense.


I know, really. Orton looked so mad and Cena looked like he could care less.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw intro again?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Federation crossed out :cussin:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Why are they playing the opening sequence 1 hour 10 minutes into the show?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thats cool.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't watched Raw in a longggggggg time but so far I gotta say that this show is pretty entertaining so far. I love the old school look and I wish they would keep it.

And wow, Orton looks like a twig out there. What the hell happened to this guy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh, not that fucking siren again.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

SCOTT STEINER!? I almost came lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why is it showing the intro again? :S


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This theme brings me back to playing Monday Night Raw on the Super Nintendo!!!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

loving Lawlers classic gear


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

That old school intro with the current wrestlers is fucking awesome. Sirens going off. Im in heaven


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> The old school look is awesome. It takes me back War Zone for N64.


Mankind squealed like a pig on that game lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

whoa the aesthetics are effing with me


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I almost forgot how annoying the alarm is.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why have they done the intro again?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr Talley said:


> I know, really. Orton looked so mad and Cena looked like he could care less.


so true..Orton was at least trying...Cena was holding his laughter.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SHEIKY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Raw intro again?


Well yeah back in the day it was kinda split into 2 1 hour sections.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

THE SHEIK & VOLKOFF!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man, Volkoff looks _old_.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

SHEEEEEEEEIK


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big coke heads


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh sweet jesus.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHEIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Get the lawyers ready. Here comes Sheiky baby.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

IRON SHIEK!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be cool that for the third hour Vince comes out and says this is Monday Night RAAAAAAAAWW


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

iron shiek!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Derek said:


> Ugh, not that fucking siren again.


its Right to Censor all over again


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God fucking damn it, can we hear at least one "This bout is scheduled for ONE FALL!!!!!!!!" tonight?!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

jlgrpojierhjroeh rehjeriojhr

Sheik !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

someone's ass is getting humbled
fuck hogan


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

What the hell is this? Another intro? Does old school mean retarded?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I FUCKING KNEW IT!

SHEIK AND VOLCOFF! YESS!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yes! They are gonna do the anthem!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Iron Shiek!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

SHEIK! MARKING OUT!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kozlov to make an apperance!

Edit: Holy shit iam good


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim Duggan's coming out....shades of WMIII!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THE UN-AMERICANZ!!!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

HUMBLE SOME FUCKERS


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Sheiky! FAKK!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*MAKE 'EM HUMBLE SHIEKY!!!!*


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

This is going to be class


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This just got awesome.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

SHEIK!!!!!!!

I also called Nikolai Volkoff las week 

Kozlov has a beautiful smile as well.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

A Keith Richard reference? Really?

Also, LA VITTORIA E MIA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shiek's in the ring. It must be posted.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damn it, I mark out so hard for Kozlov.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can still sing like a mofo though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I called it before the show started!!!

Santino & Kozlov, Sheik & Volkoff segment


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino? LOL. i was expecting HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hacksaw jim duggan. oh well.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the program had reset then


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MARKING OUT for the Foreign Legion!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kozlov and Volkoff, this will be beautiful.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Theproof said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a longggggggg time but so far I gotta say that this show is pretty entertaining so far. I love the old school look and I wish they would keep it.
> 
> And wow, Orton looks like a twig out there. What the hell happened to this guy?


An upped ante against steroids and two strikes.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

FACKING BOOLSHIT


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What are the odds that this ends in Santino being in the Cobra Clutch?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Santino interupted!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why does Kozloz look like a fruitcake? This is why I stopped watching WWE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheik and santino ooh god


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Why is it showing the intro again? :S


Who cares, id love to see that every 10 minutes if It was possible


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh fantastic.

Sheik and Volkoff and Santino and Kozlov. Amazing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can they come out to Kozlov's theme? It's so much cooler.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Santino must be humbled with that facking flagpole.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Everyone show some goddamn respect!!!!! And why isn't the anthem music following it? Pfff. Short end of the stick. lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kozlov got skinny.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole is tripping out lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Raw intro again?


well its ol skool remember when the first hr was raw and second hr was raw is war so the sometimes played the intro again...usually happened when the 2nd hr would go from tv Y or whatever it was to tv 14


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santino and the iron sheik in the same ring my life is complete!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHA @ King not knowing who Gorbachev and Putin are.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Respect the anthem, you bastards!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kozlov and Volkoff singing their national anthem absolutely stinks of ratings.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL @ Kozlov


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shiek salutes Russia.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i really wish cole would stop snorting


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kozlov i marked


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

somebody got A to the Z ready for Sheiky?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

удивительными!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino shirt is legend.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SLICK! OMG!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Give the Sheik at least a minute of open mic shoot damn it!! think about the ratings!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SLKDJFHALSKDJLASKJDLAKSJDLASK SLICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

IG-NOR-ANT! IG-NOR-ANT! IG-NOR-ANT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JIVE SOUL BRO IS THE GREATEST THEME EVER!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

O GAWD!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

"It's okay?" WTF? Kozlov can speak English?

Bet money most of the crowd doesn't know what the Soviet Union was.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

holy balls


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

SLICK? NO WAY! :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man the crowd has no idea what is going on right now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slick!!!

Or R-Truth 30 years into the future!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, SLICK!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Did Sheik just grab a live mic? Awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Slick FTF'nW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Slick for the mother fucking winnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SLICK!

All we need now is the Godfather's ho train.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This just got awesome. 

I wish it was still the 90's.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Iron Shiek shooting on Hulk Hogan


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Never seen or even heard of him


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Slick > The Zookeepah


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ooooh sheik just said something about Hogan!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ahhhhhh ahhhh Slick!!! omg i love this i fucking love this


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is .... I need to get higher.

OH shi- They cut his mic!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SHEIK WINS AT LIFE!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't remember Slick being that damn tall


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahahaa what the fuck kind of rant about Hogan did Sheik just go on


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

First of all, awful lip synching. Second, I honestly have no idea who Slick is, but I feel like he could replace Teddy Long and no one would know. Last, but not least, was Shiek just shooting on Hogan?


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

i cant tell if this is a train wreck or a car crash.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut the fack up!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

SHEIK SHOOTIN' 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

SLICK! HOLY DOG'S BALLS!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG THE GREATEST THEME SONG OF ALL TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they cut his mic? lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

where's eugene when you need him? i never thought i'd ever say that


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did they cut his mic? :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Iron Shiek has no idea what the fuck is going on!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And the crowd goes silent


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Crowd is completely dead.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

my god they had to turn the shieks mic off.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

holy fucking god lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They shut Shiek's mic off! Piece of shit no good muthafuckers!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did they just mute Sheik's mic?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Santino and Vladmir win it, you already know


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

lmao they cut his mic


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ The SHEIK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheik can teach the Usos so much about gettin' heat.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I see the Uso's are really over...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nobody cares about The Usos or their bitch.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I am so fucking confused right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

rikishi lol


edit:Awwwww


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, @ the crowd when the Usos came out


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

supa-supa-supafly


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sheik is pimpin' this segment.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Usos to no...reaction at all.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> So I totally forgot this was a 3 hour raw. Can I get a first hour recap please?


"Mean" Gene Okerlund, interviews Bob Orton, and he says Randy isn't here yet but he will be. Bob says Randy does what he wants and says he doesn't care about Cena's career. 
- He gets interrupted by Wade Barrett, who says he will beat Randy for the title, and he doesn't owe the old guys anything, because he got there on his own.
-Miz interrupts and he says he sent a message to Randy last week, and he'll send another one if he cashes in his Money In The Bank contract. 
-Cena interrupts Miz and he says he'll make sure Miz doesn't cash anything in

*Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) vs "Sexual Chocolate" Mark Henry*
Dolph Ziggler wins with a Sleeper hold

*Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs The Hart Dynasty*
Tyson Kidd avoids the tag by Smith and kicks him in the side of the head then leaves him in the ring! Gabriel hits the 450 to pick up the win and Kidd is smiling in the entry way.

*The Brooklyn Brawler vs Ezekiel Jackson*
Big Zeke wins


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jimmy Snuka!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Usos with no reaction. How badly WWE dropped the ball on them after their debut.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

No reaction whats so ever hahahahahaha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SNUKA!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, that is one silent reaction for the Uso's.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my God, the Usos had the least reaction I have EVER heard, Snuka saved them.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If you're gonna bring in somebody's dad, bring in Rikishi.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Where the hell is Rikishi??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This crowd is disgusting. I'm 20 and I know who these people are and what they mean to this business.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey look its Jimmy Snuka the guy who KILLED HIS GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Never seen or even heard of him


A damn shame...


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Where's 'Kishi? I wanna see him make ass gravy out of everybody.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Santino/Kozlov nailed on. They won't put the Usos against the Nexus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The beginning of Superfly's theme used to scare the shit out of me when I was little!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The original Snookie.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's JIMMY SUPERFLY SNUKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

His theme song never gets old.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Snuka


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

get this murderer off my tv


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Sexual Chocolate.


Good lord! :O I can't believe I missed it.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'd fuck tamina's face so hard she'll have ball wrinkle marks on her chin forever


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would have pissed myself if Rikishi came out


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

super super super FLY


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I still love the Uso's "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" entrance music.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

shiek is the original loose cannon. i love him, he is a complete nut. FACK


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RPC said:


> Usos to no...reaction at all.


why is every one acting like that is some how there fault?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I cry a little bit every time someone here calls Iron Sheik "The Sheik"


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

So, was it Tamina's mother who he murdered, or just some other woman?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want Jimmy Hart.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Sheik randomly ranting on Hogan was priceless


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can someone explain what Sheik said against Hogan? I missed it


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Rofl at them turning down Shieks mic.

Oh snap, Superfly... If only they brought out The Sultan (Rikishi), who was managed by Iron Shiek.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Usos with no reaction. How badly WWE dropped the ball on them after their debut.


Very badly, but that's not any different from any other Tag Team in the WWE.

It's pathetic, actually.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

they should of picked a city with a better crowd


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

perro said:


> why is every one acting like that is some how there fault?


... are you really asking that question? o_0 I know you have an inate need to defend everything that is WWE related, but wut?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Tamina looks good in HD


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I still love the Uso's "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" entrance music.


Hell fucking yes.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

holy fuck the eagles are destroyin the redskins 28 0 in the first quarter.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Where the hell is Rikishi??


This.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

King Battlezone said:


> i'd fuck tamina's face so hard she'll have ball wrinkle marks on her chin forever


Just so you know, that is one of the most disgusting things I've ever heard. Of all divas, Tamina?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I want to stab that bastard in the blackberry ad, stab him in the fucking face.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

All I remember is "I made Hulkamania"

:lmao


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm just going to reiterate the fact that i'd fuck tamina's face thnx


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Usos and Bellas should form a stable. They could take that twin magic crap to a new level.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Cant blame them cutting Shieks mic, he was seconds away from "Hulk Hogan you no good motherfucker.."


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> they should of picked a city with a better crowd


I know.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> holy fuck the eagles are destroyin the redskins 28 0 in the first quarter.


So....?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

perro said:


> why is every one acting like that is some how there fault?


Who do you want to blame? They cut the promos and wrestle the matches. And they've been booked to look like a bigger threat than the Hart Dynasty, who were tag champs for months. They're just not interesting at all.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is one of the few moments I would have rather them continued the silly promo and not have a match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I cry a little bit every time someone here calls Iron Sheik "The Sheik"


Don't take any offense to it, they're just shortening his name.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

BACKSTAGE:

"Quick, cut his mic -- CUT THE DAMN MIC! You know Hogan is going to try to get a lawsuit out of this, or have Bubba the Love Sponge bitch to our answering machines."


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> This.


He's busy doing things for the Rock.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The only good crowd i've heard in a long time is Madison Square Garden... and even they have gotten so much worse.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Klebold said:


> ... are you really asking that question? o_0 I know you have an inate need to defend everything that is WWE related, but wut?


what?

what are u talking about?

i asked a simple question, why act like its the uso's fault they get no reaction


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"The great Rikishi"? Really? He was quite the horrible in ring performer.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Odd Snuka is so acclaimed, and yet he never won a damn title in the WWE. No wonder Kish did it for the Rock


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Pipers Pit tonight! Orton and Cena, some shit is going to go down


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Jimmy Snuka killed his girlfriend okay guys


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

how many times have the usos fought santino and koslov, i mean damn.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Riskishi to return run over cena then say he did it for orton!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Can someone please fill me in the first hour?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone think kane will show up with his mask on?





Dice Darwin said:


> The Usos and Bellas should form a stable. They could take that twin magic crap to a new level.


They could call themselves the Interacial Twins Orgy!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I fully agree with Cole in that I would mark out for the Cobra to actually land.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Who do you want to blame? They cut the promos and wrestle the matches. And they've been booked to look like a bigger threat than the Hart Dynasty, who were tag champs for months. They're just not interesting at all.


They haven't been booked to do anything interesting. None of the Tag Teams have.

The Dudebusters have tons of charisma, and they don't even get to be on TV!

It's the WWE's lack of caring about the Tag Team Division.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

not gonna lie I'm kind of bored with raw


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

REPRESENT THE MOVEMENT


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I am an official Cole-Miner.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess they are saving Rikishi for the Too Cool reunion...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Kozlov! I'm fresh! I'm fresh!"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ooooh its like watching the Headshrinkers all over again!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


NO GOOD MUTHAFUCKER! :lmao


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

wwe needs to have more tag teams.. how many do they have on raw .. like three ??? wtf


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys Jimmy Snuka killed his girlfriend ok


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Total Package said:


> "The great Rikishi"? Really? He was quite the horrible in ring performer.


What do you expect from a big fat guy? He was very, very entertaining when he was with Too Cool though.

Speaking of that.... i'd MARK for a Too Cool appearance tonight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Smackdown this Friday better be "Old School" Smackdown with that giant fist over the stage


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Usos look like Manny Ramirez.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Santino "I'M FRESH! I'M FRESH!" :lmao


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

the crowd is crap.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its a shame there not used better i really like watching the uso's wrestle


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anyone help me fill in the first hour? I missed it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This show need to be in NYC


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where are the bushwackers?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm bored. Otunga pics?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

damn not even a kozlov chant


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jimmy (or Jey) "USOS!"

Crowd: "..."


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Who do you want to blame? They cut the promos and wrestle the matches. And they've been booked to look like a bigger threat than the Hart Dynasty, who were tag champs for months. They're just not interesting at all.


I think you forget that when they debuted, and made that first promo, they were getting good heat. The reason they get no reaction now is that they're rarely, if ever, on TV, and I can't even remember the last time they got some actual mic time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In case you forgot how awesome The Iron Shiek is...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bapetacular said:


> Hey guys Jimmy Snuka killed his girlfriend ok


You said this already. Looking for someone to reply?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha santino's acting like he's trying to help his wife through labor "PUSH, PUSH!!!"


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

RICHARD NIXON IN THE CROWD, CALLING THE TWO COUNTS.

This is so legit old school. If Test doesn't show up we riot.

Oh wait...


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> You said this already. Looking for someone to reply?


No hes a murderer


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

santino punches are manny pacquaio like lol michael cole


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole just compared Santino to Pac-man! Bit of a stretch :lmao


----------



## wintergirl1223 (Sep 27, 2005)

Kinda sad to me that most of the crowd looks like they don't know who anyone is. I mean the little kids get a pass obviously, but anyone over at least 20 in that crowd..come on..learn some wresting history..smh


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I'm bored. Otunga pics?


I googled him. I can't stop laughing at this. Mostly the name of the site it's from.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> This show need to be in NYC


i agree!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CCCCCOOOOOOOOBBBBBRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

LmfaOOOO @ santinos finisher ahahahaha


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

COBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

COBRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF was that?.....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

To the fucking cobra ladies and gentlemen. They hate Usos.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Cobra! FTW!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

FUCK YEAH COBRA BITCHES!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Rikishi passed away in 2004.


He worked for TNA last year...


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Give Jey Uso a high top and sideburns and he'd look just like late 90's Rock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Rikishi passed away in 2004.


Um. No he didn't. Umaga, his brother, died in 2009.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

The Most Electrifying Move in Sports Entertainment: THE COOOBRAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Usos buried by the cobra


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DO. NOT. GIVE. THEM. THE. TITLE.

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FACK THIS.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

In before JoMo clears house...

Or not.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John morrison again


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hazzard said:


> Give Jey Uso a high top and sideburns and he's look just like late 90's Rock.


Exactly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Morrison is getting some more Italian ass tonight!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How many times have we seen this segment? lol


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Rikishi passed away in 2004.


You serious??

He JUST wrestled that Australia tour with Hogan and Flair


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Was kinda hoping JoMo came out as Johnny Nitro


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too many limes, too many limes.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol bully.

fuck PG


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWE'S ANTI-BULLY CAMPAIGN


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The cobra work!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A bully? Really? A bully? fuck off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Morrison on the mic...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

intense john morrison. lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn, that kick to Sheamus looked stiff.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok so one things still hasn't changed. Morrison still sucks on the mic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your tag division sucks ass when....


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I was really hoping JoMo would say he did it for the Rock. Also, there's a lot of facial hair in this feud.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

White v tanned


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

JBL is the original bully. GTFO Morrison.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Seamus just got MASSIVE HEAT! I'm so proud!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison should not be talking ever. Having Iron Sheik on the mic 5 minutes beforehand only makes this 500% more obvious.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

YOU'RE A BULLY SHEAMUS!!! oh johnny...fpalm


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

How has Morrison been horrible on the mic STILL after like 5 years


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

That bully promo was awful and did him a lot of harm.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

U BIG FAT BULLY SHEAMUS!!! YALL GINGERS HAVE NO SOULS!!!11111


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I though this dude sucked on the mic?

And who put Eli Cottonwood in the washing machine?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus once again trumped by Eddie Vedder


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ishboo said:


> You serious??
> 
> He JUST wrestled that Australia tour with Hogan and Flair





He looked great for a guy who was dead for 5 years huh?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So that's the best they could come up with? Morrison doesn't like bullies.

At least that ends any speculation.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> JBL is the original bully. GTFO Morrison.


No, people were just scared of his man-tits!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

o 


m 


g

a bully ? that's so CORNY !!! omg it made me cringe to hear that.. it was about as bad as watching icp in the ring..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena and Orton's chins look exactly the same. It's actually kinda creepy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So in the Cenadvd are they gonna show him on SD as the heel? Cause that would make the kiddies cry!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

we want hulk hogan!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't believe the Cobra finisher worked. John Morrison does look pretty badass with that beard he is sporting too.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Bapetacular said:


> No hes a murderer


We get it...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So are we supposed to forget Morrisons heel runs?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

you gonna get loved tenderly


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I really want a battle royal! :$


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw, that sliding choke Jey(?) did on Kozlov was hot. I was mad that the crowd gave that nothing. Was a good match. Usos need to yell more. Not thugging, nor primal. Just arrogant. God, it's so frustrating watching them flounder.

The angle may be stupid, but the boos Seamus got were heavy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

2 more matches for the PPV

*John Morrison vs Shemaus*
*Justin Gabriel/Heath Slater vs Vladimir Kozlov/Santino Marella*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not a Cena fan or hater but that DVD looks epic!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I'm bored. Otunga pics?


A outungamania Tribute


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anyone help me fill in the first hour of this Raw?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


>


Is that real? :lmao


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

Jomo sucks ass!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

DWAYNE JOHNSON


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Funniest picture ever. This and that A-Train/baby picture.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, people were just scared of his man-tits!


He stuck his finger in both Paul London and Brian Kendricks ass. His man tits were the least of his problems.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FASTER is going to be an AWESOME Movie!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> I'm not a Cena fan or hater but that DVD looks epic!


agreed


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is that real? :lmao


its damn real


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> A outungamania Tribute


Now that shit is pimpin'. Basic Tunganomics!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

before i mentioned tony atlas was trending...i forgot to mention "brawler" is trending on twitter as well. one can only assume it's referring to the brooklyn brawler..


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, people were just scared of his man-tits!


Post of the night


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Bad match
Bad finish
Bad segment


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Iron Shiek 4 commentary plz.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

If i buy Cena's 100 dollar platinum plated spinning dvd/blu-ray will the guy give the FU.... I mean AA?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

What's with all these mentions of Otunga? Did he post his wang on Twitter or something?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't see the comedy duo beating the Nexus....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bapetacular said:


> He stuck his finger in both Paul London and Brian Kendricks ass. His man tits were the least of his problems.


Explain this one to me?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shake Weight commercial= the most homoerotic commercial in history....

and I love it. :lmao


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Explain this one to me?


Just a case of him being a huge dickhead, and I think he hated the younger stars.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

everyone shut up, david otunga is about to run wild.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I think his career as a gay porn model didn't last long.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey the Redskins are doing well...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hearing all the old themes and bumper music just makes me lament the lame alt-metal WWE overuses these days all the more.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Iron Shiek 4 commentary plz.


This. FACK is so PG, nothing vulgar about it. Plus, nobody will even be able to discern his jargon, so it's win-win in terms of pleasing the sponsors.

MIRYT?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the fuck is the wig?

Kofi?!?!?!?! Please don't look bad. I know Otungs sucks, but make him and YOU look good.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

OTUNGA GETS A JOBBER ENTRANCE!? FUCK OFF WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Tung


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Is there really no Survivor Series type match for fucking Survivor Series?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No pop for Kofi lol.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Shake Weight commercial= the most homoerotic commercial in history....
> 
> and I love it. :lmao


:fip: :fip: :fip: :fip: :fip: :fip:
whew, that's it!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kofi to job to A-List.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga was wearing the hoodie. i want! Kofi!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kofi youmay aswell leave now. Otunga is going to destroy you.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Time for some Black-on-Black violence!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The crowd is dead for this complete jobber and rightfully so. Why is he on Raw?

Kofi is just so awful.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Otungas about to tear shit up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon Otunga! :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

fireworks on raw aren't old school


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright, Kofi!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Old School!
Kofi has an accent again !


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Kofi got the first pyros of the night? wow, that's...different


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Nexus theme song = Worst theme in WWE.

CHOCOLATE ON CHOCOLATE. ANY MORE AND THIS COULD BE A HOT FUDGE SUNDAE!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Pre MATCH SPLIT SCREEN SMACK TALK!!! HOLY SHIT


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i love these old school promos


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Old school in-screen promo in front of generic gray backdrop = fucking epic win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please bring back the small box promos before and during matches. Thanks.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

kofi is leaving in a body bag

A -list is about to go buck wild on his ass.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Is there really no Survivor Series type match for fucking Survivor Series?


I will never understand why the WWE has the RAw vs. Smackdown elimination match one month before Survivor Series. It can never be explained.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the feeling something will go terribly wrong during this match


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn that promo style brought back memories. They need to do that shit again.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm loving the little segments in the upper left corner during superstar's entrances.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Kofi already was beat up by Nexus several times. Why the hell are they going to feed him to Otunga


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU DON'T KICK THE TUNG, KOFFEE. PREPARE TO BE BLACK-LISTED.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i do miss the pre match mini vids like what kofi did...wwe should do that more so fans actually know guys instead of throwing them out in the ring with some bad lines and people yelling what and ruining them for 3 months just to start the cycle again


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

OTUNGA~!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If Kofi jobs to fucking Otunga.... fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'd mark to death if they did a surprise cage match with the old school Blue cage.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope Otunga wins, his character is very good.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why don't they have those promos in real Raw?

We could actually give some of these guys personalities. and if they don't actually have personalities, its taped so they get do-overs!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

in before botchtunga fucks something up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bodyslam! What a manoeuvre!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Old School!
> Kofi has an accent again !


Not quite sure what you're talking about. There was no accent there?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Textbook body-slam, one of the best.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> The crowd is dead for this complete jobber and rightfully so. Why is he on Raw?
> 
> Kofi is just so awful.


The fuck are you talking about??? He's probably one of the most over wrestlers on Smackdown!

You really need to get over your attraction to large muscular men!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh, he still looks ba.d Nice promo.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

otunga is looking good, what a nice body slam, you dont see body slams like that anymore, only "the tung" and bust out shit like that .


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

husky harris's tits have more talent than otunga


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

THE POUNCE


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's safe to say that Kofi is now officialy on the Enhancement Talent zone.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

MOVE SPAM! ANALOG STICK LEFT-UP, LEFT-UP, LEFT-UP.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tunga putting on a clinic for these lucky fans.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What a sensational football tackle from Otunga.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

POUNCE!?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a technical masterclass from Otunga.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Otunga's sarcastically ironic popularity is making him infinitely more bearable.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

PAAAAAAWNCE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently Otunga decided that he rarely botches bodyslams...so he did three of them in a row.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Def agree on the mini-vid promos. I even remember the best one ever made.

"I'm the Red Rooster! COCK-A-DOODLE-DOO!"


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

otunga isn't selling most of kofi's hits =/


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone notice there have been a lot more double clotheslines lately?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

GEORGE STEELE!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOLWUT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GEORGE STELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I thought that was a lime.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GEORGE STEELE!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steele!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the animal!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT GEORGE STEEL! MARK THE FUCK OUT MOMENT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is amazing. =)


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

IF THE ANIMAL DOESN'T EAT A TURNBUCKLE THIS SHOW IS A FAILURE


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, he's still alive? Good for him.

CUE SAVAGE PLZ


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This sure makes wrestling looks great....


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL STEELE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> MOVE SPAM! ANALOG STICK LEFT-UP, LEFT-UP, LEFT-UP.


just spam triangle!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dug2356 said:


> husky harris's tits have more talent than otunga


You clearly can't smell what The Tung is cookin'. But he's a nice guy, and he's going to serve you anyway.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Turnbuckle's about to get eaten!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

O_O

He ate Hornswoggle.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought George Steele died?

:lmao at Cole "You'd think after all these years he'd shave his eyebrows"


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

George Steele. I'm so confused.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

George The Animal!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I find it ironic that Otunga actually does a scoop slam and it's the one move that Michael Cole doesn't call a scoop slam.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

The Animal!! Its been way too long since iv seen a turnbuckle eaten


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg!!!!! nooooooo he should be out carrying Maryse away LOL


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

jfs1408 said:


> I have the feeling something will go terribly wrong during this match


too late.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

george steele is about to get body slammed.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

the original animal !!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol omfg im marking balls


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the greatest thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

How many times are the kiddies going to ask "Who the fuck is that?"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao WTF?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

AMAZING!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

STEELE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EAT! EAT! EAT!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

My dad just marked the fuck out for George the Animal

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

man those clotheslines really took it out of otunga and kofi


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Klebold said:


> This sure makes wrestling looks great....


the attitude era killed any chance of that ever happening man


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KOFI NEEDS INTERFERENCE TO BEAT THE TUNG


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

VINTAGE


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

otunga doesn't know who the fuck that was. lol.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

YES HE ATE IT!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kofi has to cheat to beat A-List.. so BS


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

THE ANIMAL! Christ I hope that shirt don't come off.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BEST. RAW. EVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! GEORGE STEELE!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Kofi may have beat otunga but he can't handle gary oaks girth :]


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

George Steele owns Otunga lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That was the best Trouble in Paradise ever.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

David Otunga can't be beaten clean/without interference. This comforts me, he's still the number one guy.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The King just said that the back of "The Animal's" neck looks like a pack of hotdogs. THEY ARE READING THIS FORUM!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Exposed turnbuckle, damn they haven't done that in a long ass time!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

George Steele!

Kofi pins Otunga! There is a God!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO WTF


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kofi wins lol.

I would've marked so hard if Otunga kicked out of Trouble in Paradise haha.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kingston used the exposed turnbuckle! Heel turn!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL! Nice.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

'TUNG GOT SCREWED.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kofi you fucking cheat!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That was the most badass slide to the pincount by the ref



He should have faced Tunga!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok I marked


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The animal eating the turnbuckle! :lmao Another epic moment for Raw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLSHIT~!

Restart the match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great, the scrawny talentless spider jobber wins. 

:lmao at the complete and utter silence.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

MOTHER. FUCKING. ARN. ANDERSON.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

DOUBLE A!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

BRISCOE! DOUBLE A!

I'm so marking right now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Arn Anderson > all


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ARN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't marked that hard in a while. Steele still rules.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Gerald Brisco and Arn Anderson. Win.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

DOUBLE A!! DOUBLE A!! My night has been made


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Arn fucking Anderson!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

knocked the fuck out


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BRISCO & ARN ANDERSON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up Morrison.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO KICK!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dynamic Entry!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck him up, AA!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Arn Anderson is the fucking man.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Otunga's sarcastically ironic popularity is making him infinitely more bearable.


Seriously. Oh god, seamus...thank you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheamus you better not to fuck with Arn Anderson


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol thats what i want to do every time morrison talks


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

vicious kick to jo shmo


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Why can't current wrestling be this fun anymore?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A FIERCE BRO-KICK TO EDDIE VEDDER!
















FELLA


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

" that's enough " 


dont' fuck with Arn..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

IN THE FACE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He accepts with a kick to the face lol


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The Enforcer still enforcing!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"Pickin' on flight attendants -- MMUUUARGHHHHH!!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's Arn Anderson, maybe he could give Sheamus more advice about swimming around in an empty butthole.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Average carpentry skills.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done Sheamus, kick that shitty beard off his face.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Double A baby. Technical wrestling at its best.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

All joking aside, Otunga has improved slightly in the ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Shéamus! *there is a pause* Back _off_!"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now this is how an old school episode should be made


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sheamus vs Morrison at SS!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao It's just painful listening to Morrison talk.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Dammit PLEASE *Spinebuster *Sheamus and show all the boys how its done


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this screw job was worse than Montreal, The Tung just got screwed and i want my money back.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Arn's been demoted to shaking his fist at the damn kids for skateboarding on the sidewalk.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Great, the scrawny talentless spider jobber wins.
> 
> :lmao at the complete and utter silence.


So, I guess your TV was on mute during those Kofi chants.

Idiot!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

someone. please. gif. that. kick.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tonight is the most I have ever marked, I'm not lying.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Otunga didn't do too bad. He's improving a little.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Great, the scrawny talentless spider jobber wins.
> 
> :lmao at the complete and utter silence.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ your complete hearing impairment


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

El Pikkle said:


> "Pickin' on flight attendants -- MMUUUARGHHHHH!!"


I lol'd.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Double A baby. Technical wrestling at its best.


Yes sir indeed!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that kick was awesome.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Arn "Empty butt-hole" Anderson


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If this were real old school, Kofi and David would have been escorted out to the ring in shackles by old white guys, and after the match they would have sold the loser.

The winner would go back to work.

NOT LEGIT.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ that idiot.. there was alot of noise for kawfee keengstung..


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that kick was awesome


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Why can't current wrestling be this fun anymore?


I am Enjoying the Nostalia as much as everyone else but really?

the only thing different from this raw and the last couple of raws is more pointless cameos by old people


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They really need to replay that Bro Kick on the Tungatron when we get back from break.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Dice Darwin said:


> Otunga didn't do too bad. He's improving a little.


I'm sure he will with time. Let's face it, he doesn't need to be there, he's set money-wise for life. He must have a passion for the business. That'll eventually translate.

I'm not saying he'll ever be great, but he will become competent eventually.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That Brogue Kick scared the crap out of me. Totally didn't see it coming from that angle.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

All I think when I see Jerry Brisco is... RIP Jack Brisco. All I think when I see Arn Anderson is... "Holy fuck, there's Arn Anderson!"


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ the tungatron


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

perro said:


> I am Enjoying the Nostalia as much as everyone else but really?
> 
> the only thing different from this raw and the last couple of raws is more pointless cameos by old people


This.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

illspirit said:


> All joking aside, Otunga has improved slightly in the ring.


Hahaha..you SHUT UP. They are READING this.


El Pikkle said:


> If this were real old school, Kofi and David would have been escorted out to the ring in shackles by old white guys, and after the match they would have sold the loser.
> 
> The winner would go back to work.
> 
> NOT LEGIT.


Er....have a little subtlety.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I love how Morrison has time to yell "Watch out!" and push both guys out of the way, but couldn't duck the kick.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Aksana is fucking HOT!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

HACKSAW, FUCKING HELL YES!

DUSTY, IRS, DIBIASE. 

Oh my god.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

illspirit said:


> I'm sure he will with time. Let's face it, he doesn't need to be there, he's set money-wise for life. He must have a passion for the business. That'll eventually translate.
> 
> I'm not saying he'll ever be great, but he will become competent eventually.


so much this here


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

askana just made me almost spit out my drink!!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

That was probably the best "Did you Know?" segment with the WWWF history.

Hacksaw!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Hacksaw?? lmao

DUSTY!

Edit: AND IRS ... AND DiBIASE?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rhodes ain' cho momma! :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Subtitles please


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Hacksaw still looks the same!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Dusty's gonna take some liberties on that ho. Awww yeaaaah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.......:lmao


Wow..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No one recognised Dusty. On one hand, that's pretty sad. On the other hand, his disguise worked!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dusty is a freaking perv.

He just handed it OVER!?!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Father son kidnapping. what the hell is going on in this piece.

Oh my god DAMN! vintage Ron Simmons!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

IRS!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wheres cody? common.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The real DiBiase!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Aksana has been a very naughty girl


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh fuck goldust wearing the simple classic face paint! marking out!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HACKSAW! DUSTY! GOLDUST! DIBIASE! IRS!

So. Much. Marking tonight, it's not even funny.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ GOLDUST "THIS IS NOT YOUS, YOU HAVE BEEN A NAUGHTY GIRL" :lmao

THE MILLION DOLLAR MAN & IRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JIM DUGGAN




Raw has been lacking in the Mentally Challenged since Eugene was let go


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IRS AGENT! MARK OUT! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

IRS.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

There's the Inc.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

So random. Dashing appearance owns though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Money Inc. FTMFW!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That owned!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't breathe on me. OH SHIT!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epic segment!!!


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

tatankaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Aksana dancing in the net is awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TATANKA!!!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

HOLY SHIT TATANKA !!!!!!!! OMFG I JUST NUTTED


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THIS IS THE GREATEST SEGMENT EVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The legacy cross paths again

and wtf is going on now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Love the family segments, and now a Village People reference!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMN!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy fucking shit, that segment just made this the best RAW of 2010



DAMM!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

DAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RON SIMMONS I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

BEST BACKSTAGE SEGMENT EVER


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

fuck yes ron simmons


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

DAMN!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man this is classic!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Second markout of the night.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TATANKA!! RON!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HIRE RON SIMMONS FULL TIME


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

DAMN! On PG


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DAMN!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can never get tired of Dustys theme song. 

ITS TATANKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DAMN!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! YES! YES!

DAMN!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

OMG just COMPLETELY marked out at Goldust and Cody.

DAMN.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha this is too ridiculous for words! :lmao

DAMN!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a crazy segment, Kelly you awkward bitch :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

FAROOOQ! this raw is too much, i almost cant handle it lol


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wtf did i just see


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

im dying im dying!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DAMN!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

EPIC!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's an orgy of nostalgia!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

CLEVELAND


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ron simmons is the man.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the best night ever. A spot with Dusty and his boys is priceless.

Damn.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

OH MAN I JUST MARKED


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

What is this i dont even :')


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*DAMN!!!*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

TATANKA AND SIMMONS

DAMN!

As you can tell by the caps, I'm totally marking balls here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

DAMN!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

RON SIMMONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DAMN!!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

THAT WAS OFFICIALLY THE BEST SEGMENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111one11111112


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron Simmons fucking owns!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Rhodes reunion!!! 

Tatanka!

Dusty Dancing!

Ted DiBiase!

Ron FUCKING Simmons! 

:lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hahahaha it gets more and more awesome

DAMN!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Simmons and Tatanka!!!!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

SIMMONS!!!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Tatanka burned it down!

Whoever said this is a mark fest is soooo right


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this is my favorite raw of 2010.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

how embarassing, even hagsaw is in better shape than Edge lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rons Simmons FTW! DAMN!!! :lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I wonder what Ted is wanting now that he turned down the belt from his father.

That was an awesome backstage segment though.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

my life is now complete thanks to the last 5 minutes of RAW


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllll
this is soooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking amazing

I haven't marked or smiled this much over Raw in a longgggggggggggggg time


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

OK THAT WAS SERIOUSLY AN ORGY OF MARKISM.. 


CODY AND GOLDUST 

IRS AND TED 

THEN TATANKA 

RON SIMMONS TO FINISH IT UP WHAT IN THE FUCK...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooooooooooo

What did you call me?

Lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zoo Jack GTFO


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhodes family together on TV = total win


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wassup instead of Get Crunk?

Old school!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha "help a brother out!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Truth is going few months ago old school!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

That segment had Dusty Rhodes and his two sons and Ted Dibiase Sr. and Jr. Somewhere, softly, Brett DiBiase is crying into his pillow.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cole is the best.
Sarcastic "Get crunk."


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Old school zookeeper.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Never been more happy to hear an R-Truth song before in my life. lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That segment was pretty awesome, and then they ruin it by indicating that the fucking zookeeper is up next.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! EVE! :sex


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ah man, i need to see that whole thing starting with askana and hacksaw again, such a great segment !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Was it me or was Cody's jacket black and gold?

I think it was just me.

And damn Eve looks hot, wonder what the hell she's doing with tha ZOOKEEPAH!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The ZOOKEEPA~! looks more and more like Orlando Jordan every day.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol..That was a funny segment. Goldust wants grooming tips from his brother Dashing Cody Rhodes. Lol..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
I can't stop laughing at that segment

and is Ted gonna do something different from his dad now? I think it would help him.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not even kidding I just marked out harder than I have in a long time for Simmons


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Great...we go from the most epic backstage segment ever....to R-Truth.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

lol i just rewatched that segment. When Ted storms off you can see Tatanka waiting in the background.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

R-Truth should come out to "Getting Rowdy" or whatever his song was when he was K Kwik


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhodes family together on TV = epic win


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

God i feel sorry for eve, its gotta suck to go from being champ to a cheerleader for a wanna be rapper


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You know maybe next year since they went 80's this time, they do WWE Attitude! Then make it a 90's show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

My dad has just sleepwalked into the living room naked argh FML!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

heres an exclusive pic of zoojack getting the life squeezed out of him by the tung, a sign of things to come if you ask me.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'd titty fuck eve so hard teh silicone will be coming out her nose


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Otunga's baby know how to sing!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

why cant Raw always be like this?! This is entertainment ! lol


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a feeling DiBiase is going after the US Title.

EDIT: LORD ALFRED HAYES!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


> The ZOOKEEPA~! looks more and more like Orlando Jordan every day.


Sooo... being with a woman makes you ...gy?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

RATINGS THROUGH THE ROOF 3.50 ( i hope )


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

We need to see some Bret Hart up in here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LORD ALFRED HAYES!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alfred Hayes! Rest his merry soul.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

DAMN!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve is a fecking stunner.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And they still play the new song. Fuck us.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Classic promotion!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

AH the Promotional Consideration PAID By the following commercial!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, I think it's time to get buck.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eve looks great, but not when dancing to this garbage


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Time to get bunk nikkuhs


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wait, is Alfred still alive?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OMFG! :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If I was there I'd boo the fuck out of the Zoo-Keepahhhhhhhhhh

I just really really dislike him, don't even know why.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

alfred hayes HAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

Jordo said:


> My dad has just sleepwalked into the living room naked argh FML!!!!!!!!!!!


Bahahahaha


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

damn even got the commercials old school

and eve's ass is amazing


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ughhh


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

dancing hersey bar time


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

R-Truths new theme sucks even worse than his old one. At least the old one got the crowd involved. Eve is hot and her behind is making this entrance worth it. Despite the terrible dancing.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This song is the worst part of the show so far.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok fuck the guy who just tried to replicate the voice of the irreplaceable Lord Alfred Hayes.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is "Old School" Raw Zookeepah, White people don't like rap yet!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Eve looks incredibly hot tonight....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zoo Jack and Mustafa SaEve, the Crunkstaz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> LORD ALFRED HAYES!!!!!!


He's unfortunately no longer with us.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Not sure what's worse. Truth singing or Eve dancing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole saved that theme. The man is a genius.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This song makes me sad


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole dissing Truth is so awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel so much dumber having seen that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Normally R-Truth doesn't bother me that much, but he is teeth-cringingly bad tonight.

At least he's getting squashed.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL...what The Tung...is cookin.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol @ Cole's comments


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole mocking k kwikk's entrance is AWESOME!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, cole. You are gonna make me a miner if you don't stop.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ COLE "that stunk"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve know how to drop it likes it hard.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HAAAAAAA cole singing it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When did Eve start getting electric shock treatment!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol cole!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hershey in Hershey!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ cole 

" well at least there was eve "


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

R-Truth to win


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Truth's music sounds more like heel music than Nexus' does.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Michael Cole saved that theme. The man is a genius.


You know they get fed lines in the headsets right?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, squashing R Truth? Uhm...ok?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Teh zookeepahz words of wisdom


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sooo... being with a woman makes you ...gy?


Ripped shirt, the neck hem ripped off...

Plus, OJ was introduced to the ring with a girl... he just had a dude bouncing on his dick at the same time.

Dude gets all the action


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Truth is so horrible.


And Eve dances like Michael J Fox.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He's unfortunately no longer with us.


yes, i know that.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why hasn't McGillicutty cut a promo yet?

Bring on the Genesis.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate the word but I hope Wade burry the fuck out of R-Truth...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Teh zookeepahz words of wisdom


That should be up on the Tungatron when he comes out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

10:00 RAW IS WAR time


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Crunk "It's smoking chronic (marijuana) and getting drunk. Chronic + Drunk = CRUNK" - urban dictionary

I've never understood how his new son was pg.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

So if barret beats zoo keeper he will prove himself wwe champ material, er wtf


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Truth getting more offense than Barrett? really?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett should be squashing this piece of trash. Why are they letting Truth get a single move in?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I normally don't think Eve is in the upper echelon of divas when it come to hotness...I am rethinking that tonight.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Lets count how many different moves Wade Barrett does, and see who has a bigger moveset between him and Otunga.

Chances are neither will get out of single digits.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol at them using Eve to try and get R-Truth's SONG over!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Crunk "It's smoking chronic (marijuana) and getting drunk. Chronic + Drunk = CRUNK" - urban dictionary
> 
> I've never understood how his new son was pg.


Probably because the majority of the country speaks English and didn't take ESOL (Ebonics as a secondary language).


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Barrett should be squashing this piece of trash. Why are they letting Truth get a single move in?


because hes over, and no one likes squash match


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Good match. Cole comment with vince piped in?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nice hang time from barrett


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone catch Cole getting in a diss against Vince?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow epic spit from Truth on that elbow drop


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GreenBax said:


> Lol at them using Eve to try and get R-Truth's SONG over!





Eve dancing naked would get the song over.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, he almost missed the backbreaker


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Vince would chew you up cole


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> That should be up on the Tungatron when he comes out.


I am never going to be able to look at your avatar without LOLing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I couldn't care less about this match. I'm still recovering from the dancing segment.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lot of spiting in this match


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

if r truth wins WE RIOT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anyone realize how over R-Truth's moveset is?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Eve should turn heel and be the trophy girl for Nexus.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

...oof. This match is being really, _really_ poorly wrestled. Execution has been awful. Not good.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What's R-Truth doing here?

Oh he's going to sleep.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

broken nose for barrett?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

In the old school, matches last longer. i'm enjoying this TBH.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

eve in nexus would pwn so hard


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BAI BAI ZOOKEEPER GET BACK TO TEH ZOO WHERE U CAME FROM!!111


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Eve dancing naked would get the song over.


You can't squeeze water from a rock


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not a pretty match for sure - least zookeeper is done for the night


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Anyone realize how over R-Truth's moveset is?


I know. I was watching it, and was like ...into this match. But I hate everything r truth represents and shows off and barrett annoys me. GOtta admit, this was good work. Horrid kill move, wasteland is.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

barrett got fucked up on that sunset flip pin attempt. coulda been worse tho..


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

R-Truth and Beebs to sing together at Wrestlemania.

...I would laugh. And yet I wouldn't doubt it.

"Right time for me to get CRUNK!"

"I ONLEE DRINK MOUNTAIN DEWZZ"


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like eve has dips on the crums now of whats left of the chocolate bar


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Anyone realize how over R-Truth's moveset is?


Depends on the crowd and also who he is facing. Absolute silence when he does thoses moves on ted and the miz.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How does Wade's hair stay soo...sooo regular during a match?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it me or does it look like Barrett has dropped some weight?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I know. I was watching it, and was like ...into this match. But I hate everything r truth represents and shows off and barrett annoys me. GOtta admit, this was good work. Horrid kill move, wasteland is.


So just because R-Truths black you hate him?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

6 days and still no traditional SS Tag Team match(es).


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who cares about Piper's Pit? David's Tung, now that would bring in them ratings.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i cant wait for The Tung to wipe that smirk off ortons face, for all the Tungamaniacs out there.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?


Nope, I think it took Lesnar 4-5 months.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

An old school needs a Shawn Michaels. Wish he would of came and made an entrance tonight with the old ring pyro.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?


sheanus, lesnar


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Look! The Rock on old school Raw!

Oh wait... just a commercial


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?


FELLA?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> How does Wade's hair stay soo...sooo regular during a match?


he probably uses a shitload of hairgel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Otunga building up a cult following :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> How does Wade's hair stay soo...sooo regular during a match?


He uses Dave-O's special a-list hair gel.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bapetacular said:


> So just because R-Truths black you hate him?


No, because he's ****. Shall I really explain this from the first step in this thread? Needless to say, I see R-Truth's gimmick as mocking and insulting as well as pandering to the lowest common denominator. Despite that, I think this match with Barrett was very good and can look past his gimmick to respect the performer.

Annnnnyways, smth flippant to get back on topic.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> FELLA?


i do believe you are the first poster to legit fella someone!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Panther said:


> An old school needs a Shawn Michaels. Wish he would of came and made an entrance tonight with the old ring pyro.


Yeah, would have been cool to hear the Sensational Sherri version one more time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

now time for Raw is war


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?



Yokozuna

Will probably be more just can't think off the top of my head.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> If Barrett won Sunday, would that be the quickest anyone has gone from debut to World Champion?


No Lesnar won after nearly exactly 5 months, Sheamus won after 6 months.

Barrett winning would be after 9 months.


Edit: ADR is in the building!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Any old theme > Nickelback


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Sirens ftl


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SJFC said:


> He uses Dave-O's special a-list hair gel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES!!!!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

3 times now with the sirens....ugh


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RAW
IS
TUNG


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ALBERTO DEL RRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Alberto and Tito FTMFW!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio time!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Rodriguez!!!!

Also, Cole is poking at Vince alot.

Endorsed by fucking Tito.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Chico Santana!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well, King is about to get fired for choking Cole.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

king choking cole = AWESOME! TINO!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who is this dude?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TITO SANTANA FTW ..


wtf @ this crowd.. =/


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No clue whom these people are....

ALBERTO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tito Santana and no one knows him...


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

LEGEND !


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

John Travolta... King actually made a funny...

Uh oh, Tito Santana interupting...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tito doesn't even look that old lol.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

ALLLLBERRTTTO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit I would mark for McMahon to come call a match.

Tito! God this night has been so epic.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Let this be Del Rio v Bryan. PLEASE.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

Tito Santana. Lad. Aged well!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why are SD guys on Raw? Del Rio I'm down with, but guys like Kofi who are awful -not so much.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Titto Santana!.....Alberto Del Riooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Snap!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG john travolta and now TITO SANTANA


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Great, the scrawny talentless spider jobber wins.
> 
> :lmao at the complete and utter silence.


I can't take you seriously unless you remove Daniel bryan from your sig.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Tito Santana. Mark out. Lol @ Chavo Guerrero Sr. driving Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CHAVO CLASSIC!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

window wipers ftw


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio Raw has been amazing. Chaco Classic freaking driving him


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

One of my all time favorite wrestlers just introduced my favorite wrestler on the current roster. Unreal.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

CHAVO CLASSIC!!! haha he turned on the wipers. hey, where's chavo jr.???


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Tito, Chavo Classic, and Del Rio? This gets better and better.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No Eddie Guerrero references at all?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Chavo!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No pyro. :lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, put all the Mexicans in one segment. Then load em up in the van afterwards?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Del Rio's rocking the Cody no knee pads look.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Total Package said:


>


repped! :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio 

And we have a 5-on-5 match being set up as well


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He expected pyro. He DESERVED pyro.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I almost forgot how awesome Del Rio is due to not bothering with most Smackdowns anymore


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everything about the old production style was so much cleaner and less cluttered and busy.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

ADR vs JBL plz plz


Except JBL will use his immigrant hunting to kill him heh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Where's the pyro? Pyro gets wrestlers over!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Who is this dude?


Just leave. Ugh. "Who is Tito Santana?" Gross.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Perfect time for some JBL. Even though JBL isn't really old school.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> No, because he's ****. Shall I really explain this from the first step in this thread? Needless to say, I see R-Truth's gimmick as mocking and insulting as well as pandering to the lowest common denominator. Despite that, I think this match with Barrett was very good and can look past his gimmick to respect the performer.
> 
> Annnnnyways, smth flippant to get back on topic.


You are a fucking racist prick


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

look, it's ricky martin


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Why are SD guys on Raw? Del Rio I'm down with, but guys like Kofi who are awful -not so much.


Because it's a special episode of Raw, and just shut up, because you're wrong about everything always.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

My name is Alberto Del Rio! But you already know that..


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

USCena said:


> CHAVO CLASSIC!!! haha he turned on the wipers. hey, where's chavo jr.???


Being Kerwin White.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

alberto del rio is the future... 


future world heavyweight champion mark my words


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Now this show is great! ADR in the building!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a badass entrance.
But he's still awful on the mic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Just leave. Ugh. "Who is Tito Santana?" Gross.


Seriously. Ugh.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If it's del rio vs bryan, i might die of happiness


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, Del Rio didn't get the pyro for his entrance. How strange...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No kneepads on a wrestler just looks........strange.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hershey is the heart of the nation because of a chocolate factory. ADR logic.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Australians are fatter than Americans now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Perfect time for some JBL. Even though JBL isn't really old school.


JBL can't lace ADR's boots!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> You are a fucking racist prick


Really? Please, elaborate via pm. I really want to discuss this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Tito Santana and no one knows him...


Tragic isn't it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rey vs alberto

i called it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Am I the only one that has no idea what the fuck he's saying?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

MsCassieMollie said:


> I can't take you seriously unless you remove Daniel bryan from your sig.


When he gets grows a couple of inches, starts working out and learns to talk... sure.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Where's the pyro? Pyro gets wrestlers over!


I only see him putting wrestlers down... we're talking about the same Pyro right?

Marked for Tito and Chavo Classic...


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

This show has everything so far.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Hershey is the heart of the nation because of a chocolate factory. ADR logic.


nvm lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sgt.SLAUGHTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SLAUGHTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

SGT Slaughter!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Go fuck yourself, Sarge.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's Fat Sgt. Slaughter!!!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It wouldn't be Old School Raw without Sgt. Slaughter..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

FUCK THE SERGEANT SLAUGHTER!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That was a badass entrance.
> But he's still awful on the mic.


Honestly, I'm not sure why people think Del Rio is bad on the mic. I think he's quite good, or at least passable.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

YOU MAGGOT!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole, you forgot "former G.I. Joe"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MAGGOTS!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope this is leading to a match

Fuck ididnt mean w/ sgt slaughter


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

the SARGE is back!!! I said goodevening ya maggots!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Sarge FTWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

We see all of these legends at least a couple of times every year. The novelty isnt working for me. The set is cool though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh he needs to fuck off.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

this segment is so racist..


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Vintage Sarge!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Most overrated Hall of Famer..... EVER! ¬_¬

I thought Orton gave him 'brain damage'?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU SCUM! YOU SLIME! YOU MAGGOT!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure why people think Del Rio is bad on the mic. I think he's quite good, or at least passable.


Alberto's great on the mic, but people are too stupid to understand accents.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

"hey there stealing hacksaw's gimmick" hahah


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4 epic squashing.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

LMAO HE CALLED HIM A DECREPIT OLD MAN


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha oh god, Sarge is gonna get crushed


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hope Slaughter's girdle holds.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Man thats one white dome


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao the giant two finger sign


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

btw del rio's mic skills are superb.. thnx


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am tired as f**k need sleep but i want to watch main event


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Am i the only one who thinks ADR almost looks naked? His trunks are way too close to his skin color. And the lack of kneepads and elbowpads doesn't help


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Del rio is one of the best workers on the roster he should be facing someone who can work on raw


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Own this old-timer already geeez.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Del Rio > your favourite (non-Tunga) wrestler

But you.. you already know that.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Alberto's great on the mic, but people are too stupid to understand accents.


ya its so annoying, oh he needs to speak american blah blah, our country has about 100 different accents for for our language which really is a 1700s ghetto version of actual english along with a bunch of words from every other language that we claim to be english


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Back when Cena was a Marine they should have had him rap over Slaughter's theme and use that as his theme song.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr Talley said:


> Am i the only one who thinks ADR almost looks naked? His trunks are way too close to his skin color. And the lack of kneepads and elbowpads doesn't help


I thought he was naked too.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Beasty kick <3


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, sarge trying so hard! lol.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I know I'm preaching to the choir, but ADR should be the next guy to get the World title. To be honest, though, I think he would fit in more as a RAW titleholder. He could really carry the heel flag for years to come.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto FTF'nW!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Del Rio > your favourite (non-Tunga) wrestler
> 
> But you.. you already know that.


Truth!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tragic


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Otunga is a Harvard Law School graduate. He also holds a Bachelor's degree in psychology from the University of Illinois.

show me another wrestler with that cred, only The Tung.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, dat boy MVP be dumbin.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mvp got enough chains on?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fuck off, Montel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice MVP chants!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vintage wink.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

This segment has been pretty good. I think it's gr- David Otunga.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

mvp chant? wah?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

MVP chants I love that .....


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh shit!! when I saw MVP I almost thought it was Matt Hardy and marked hard for a second.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

brb *snacks and beverages*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, massive MVP chants!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MEAN! BY GOD GENE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Come on. We need Team Del Rio vs Team Mysterio for SS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Truth!


Nope. He is better than R-Truth too.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

Piper, Snuka and Sgt. Slaughter. We see them every year. 

I want Macho Man. I want Warrior. I want Demolition. I want Sid. I want Jake The Snake. I want Steve Blackman (I actually do). I want Ken Shamrock.

(I want Bossman, Perfect, Owen and Bulldog most of all....)


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice to see MVP get some chants. It's about time he got some resp- Otunga should be main eventing.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Panther said:


> Come on. We need Team Del Rio vs Team Mysterio for SS.


They already announced it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Del rio is so irritating.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> the_ironsheik
> 
> Slick is my best manager like my agent @pagemagen he know hulk hogan piece of shit no good motherfucker. Fuck the santino too


Sheik = legendary


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Alberto's great on the mic, but people are too stupid to understand accents.


I think that's mostly it, but I don't understand how people can't make out what he's saying. I speak a fair amount of Spanish and have heard the accent a lot, which could be why, but I get everything he's saying in English.

Also, I hope this isn't foreshadowing an MVP/ADR feud.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am bored, otunga pics?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

where the hell is daniel bryan?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

MVP doesn´t like bullies


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mean Gene will probably be 90 and still look the exact same as he did 25 years ago.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I thought he was naked too.


adr had more shine to him than kelly kelly did. i really don't see the appeal of that guy...at least not yet, but whatever.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Tonight's been great... gotta say i'm gonna miss all of the old school stuff after tonight though. Everything is gonna seem bland


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

BIG MVP chants.

He usually get them on Superstars and Smackdown too.Proof the guy is over.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Fuck off, Montel.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> Otunga is a Harvard Law School graduate. He also holds a Bachelor's degree in psychology from the University of Illinois.
> 
> show me another wrestler with that cred, only The Tung.


You... are made of win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I want a Warrior sighting with no make up and him ridiculing everyone in gimmick mode. Then he comes to the ring and shows Cena how to work.

And I want his wCw coat.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Del rio is so irritating.


He's supposed to be


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> I think that's mostly it, but I don't understand how people can't make out what he's saying. I speak a fair amount of Spanish and have heard the accent a lot, which could be why, but I get everything he's saying in English.
> 
> Also, I hope this isn't foreshadowing an MVP/ADR feud.


I have very little exposure to native Spanish speakers or any Spanish accents, and I understand ADR perfectly.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Seriously though, how long til Tunga.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Sheik no likey the Santino? Not shocked, it looked like Santino was trying to steer and quell him on that segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Del Rio > your favourite (non-Tunga) wrestler
> 
> But you.. you already know that.


sig-worthy.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, Burn Notice stole the music for the entrance of Rosa Mendez in that commerical! Oh wait, it's Rosa, no one cares.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

ADR would of fitted in so well in the 80's/90's


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Oh shit!! when I saw MVP I almost thought it was Matt Hardy and marked hard for a second.


I second that. I was thinking to myself, "Well I guess he's technically nostalgic."


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

THNC said:


> BIG MVP chants.
> 
> He usually get them on Superstars and Smackdown too.Proof the guy is over.


ikr? I don't know why majority on here acting all surprise he got some big "MVP" Chants. MVP as directionless he is-is over as hell with the crowd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Sheik no likey the Santino? Not shocked, it looked like Santino was trying to steer and quell him on that segment.


FAAACK THE SANTINO!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


>


You mean he will emulsify your ass up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

who in the blue hell says "we bout to get twisted" cmon, nobody says that.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i really wish vince wasn't in a coma...


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

knuPMC said:


> ADR would of fitted in so well in the 80's/90's


He woulda been great early 90's


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

PWI ranked Otunga #207 of the top 500 singles wrestlers in the PWI 500 in 2010

not bad, but 206 spaces too low if you ask me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There hasn't been a divas match yet so I assume thats coming up.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Hey, Burn Notice stole the music for the entrance of Rosa Mendez in that commerical! Oh wait, it's Rosa, no one cares.


Sky Sports use Rosa's music for their South American football coverage/Copa America.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan looks old school.. doesn't he? His image and his ring attire?

To be honest, though, this old school look and approach makes it seem a little more legit and competitive... I don't know why, maybe it's the nostalgia, but I like the way the show is pacing, the little vids...

Please no more Nicklecrap.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

D
A
V
I
D

O
T
U
N
G
A

.
.
.
.
.

N
O
W

P
L
E
A
S
E
!
!
!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I have very little exposure to native Spanish speakers or any Spanish accents, and I understand ADR perfectly.


Then I really don't get why people say they can't understand him. Unless they're just being pissy because he does parts of his promo in Spanish, but isn't that a classic heel tactic? Using your native language to insult the American fans?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

do you know the name of david otungas kid?

thats right, david otunga jr.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who says Hotlanta anymore?? People say ATL now. Get with the times people. :cuss:


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i think if otunga actually came in here he'd think everyone here was serious about his love for him LMAO


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Videos like these get me hyped for WrestleMania.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

The Tung gets all the clunge.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Justin Bieber sighting.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> There hasn't been a divas match yet so I assume thats coming up.


I'll puke if that happens. Unless it's Lita vs. Trish


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> who in the blue hell says "we bout to get twisted" cmon, nobody says that.


come on its a commercial designed by old people who prolly dont even have kids or grand kids trying to connect with those under 78. so they want to be hip, its not like theyre on dancing with the stars doing the "elaine"


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> PWI ranked Otunga #207 of the top 500 singles wrestlers in the PWI 500 in 2010
> 
> not bad, but 206 spaces too low if you ask me.


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King Battlezone said:


> i think if otunga actually came in here he'd think everyone here was serious about his love for him LMAO


WHATCHOO TRYNA SAY HOMIE?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

What the fuck she's still alive??


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MAE YOUNG & THE BELLA SLUTS!

:lmao @ MEAN GEAN


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

She's still alive?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Now where was she when Sexual Chocolate was out here earlier?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mae Young show me the puppies!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bella sluts liking a bit of GILF action?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mae Young!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mark'd at the racial segregation in the Atlanta promo vid.

PUNT THE WRINKLED BITCH


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

McCool & Layla?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She used to be....taller!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not alt tabbing over. I can haer it, I am walking away!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg she looks errrrr.......diaper......well theres a joke there someone figure one out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a McGillipromo.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

those fucking bellas better not let mae fall


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Moolah


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sex reference on RAW? Really?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, the announcers can't stop laughing. Nor can I.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

The Striker said:


> WHATCHOO TRYNA SAY HOMIE?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is sad to watch 
Mae should be at home resting.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

COACH SIGHTING!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Are you allowed to say that someone "has a voracious sexual appetite" on TV-PG? lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mae Young, God bless her :lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Sexual Chocolate and Mae Young on Old School RAW.. brings back bad memories..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Bows to Mae Young*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

pat patterson got a dick out of his mouth long enough to do an interview? holy shit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FLAWLESS~!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Was that a Tajiri sighting?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> COACH SIGHTING!


Where he gone?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

waiting for trish and/or lita to save the day...


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

man layla is hot even in a big shirt..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jonathan Coachman, I miss you.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

show Bubba giving her a powerbomb off the stage lol


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

McCool - her voice makes me want to punch her face in. Seriously just fuck off.


----------



## wintergirl1223 (Sep 27, 2005)

Laycool...God bless the mute button!!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

King Battlezone said:


>


shut up idiot otunga owns stop being a fun-stopping dick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Would still rather listen to Mae Young than listen to these two. And this night was going so well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mae Young getting some REAL TALK.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Layla looks fucking hot in that tank top!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

it was a tajiri sighting, god i miss that man


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the Piper's Put segment, but it's going to be pretty damn hard to top that backstage segment at the start of the show between Tunga and the rest of the Nexus. 

He just looked so god damn comfortable in that promo. The guy is a natural. So, so comfortable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shut those 2 the fuck up please!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is fucking tasteless.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Crowd is dead.

So is Mae.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HAHAH SLUTS.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MAE! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I will definitely be picking up one or two old school t-shirts. I now know why they were taking a survey at Summerslam Axxess about which shirts I like.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SLUTS IS NOT PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

YES! SLUTS!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mae Young just called them sluts!! AWESOME

And bitches!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh snap lawl


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao she said sluts BWAHHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAA


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

lmfao sluts hahahahahahaaha


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Even thought this is a promo, is still fucked up


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG MAE YOUNG JUST MADE MY NIGHT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL. Mae just KILLED PG!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahahahaha those 2 sluts hahahaha


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

sluts HAHAH


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol did she call them sluts????? 
lollll
omg did she say bitches
lolll


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao may fucking young


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OH MY GOD!! MAE YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mae you crazy bitch! :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!! MAE FUCKING YOUNG!!!!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

HAHAAHAHAAH SLUTS


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SLUTS BITCHES! LOL!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

She's saying "bitches" and "sluts"!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Are you allowed to say that someone "has a voracious sexual appetite" on TV-PG? lol


It´s Mean Gene, he can say whatever the fuck he wants


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mae Young is gonna squash Laycool


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

You know something's bad when you can hear the microphone's echo...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

rofl at No DQ


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole is dying :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Mae Young just killed the PG era. :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rofl, bitches and sluts

Go get em mae


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Kill those SLUTS Mae!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SLUTS ON PG! BITCHES ON PG! This segment just went GOLD!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Mae Young shooting!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lay-Cool don't want no parts of Mae Young!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PG has just fucked off because of Mae Young. :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

mae young is a loose cannon.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Back. I hear laycool and dsome divas and young. I am still not tabbing over.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

BITCHES


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrong handicap match ladies :lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol Iron Sheik and now Mae going off


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my fucking god. Melina <3


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

WWE RATED MAE YOUNG XD


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

broke the pg barrier


----------



## Yemaya (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I just died! Mae Young, omg! XD


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Mae Young just fucked shit up, said sluts and bitches


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MAE WINS! MARK OUT!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Laycool proving why they own the women's division. They are immensely entertaining, and the rest of them are boring.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This isn't the Attitude Era, Mae Young..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think Mae Young even knows where shes at right now


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

God bless live television!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mae Young IS TV-14


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

PG Era - yeh yeh, nothing gets past Mae Young!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

SHE'S A LEGEND!

THEY SHOULD BE WIPING HER ASS.

Pay yer duessssssss.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SLUTS! that was epic....and so was that slap!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mmm natty, need u in my life lol


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

lmfao mae youngs autographed copy of the bible pmsl


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, the Bella Twins have some bodacious bodies. Yummy...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YOUNG WINS! YOUNG WINS! YOUNG WINS!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

MAE FTW!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

mae young should have top it off by tearing off layla's shirt and revealing her boobs!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

As soon as Mae steps backstage she's gonna hear this...

"Mae Young..... YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!"


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao mae is stuck in 1999


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

mae young > pg era


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mae young saying fuck it to pg ratings


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

THANK GOD MAE YOUNG didn't try to flash her tits :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Who'd have thunk it would take an 87-year-old woman to bring back Attitude.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

87 year old Mae Young defeats Laycool in a handicap match in 2010. And we thought Hogan and Flair were enough.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

GayCool just jobbed to Mae Young. Best. Night. Ever.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Mae Young breaking PG FTW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Best Divas match in a while. :lmao

That was awesome.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Of course Layla takes the punishment and the bumps while McCool doesn't take $hit..carrying this blonde, frail bytch every single week


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, okay. Fun time is over. Good to see Mae Young again.

Bring on Tunga.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"Aurriyurgubag sluts. YEEEiiHooouuuwsgdsjgh mayuurchz... where ayum I??"


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

*GOD BLESS YOU MAE YOUNG*


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

How annoying is Layla's voice though?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

King Battlezone said:


> lmao mae is stuck in 1999


or 1899


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i really hope you people arent actually thinking this whole "david otunga is awesome" joke is funny. quit it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

King wants to stick his crusty buttered bread roll into that 100 year old soup.

I'm here all week.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Best Diva segment in about a decade. But oh noes! she said sluts and bitches. The ears of every little hellspawn of PC yuppies just bled simultaneously.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Mae Young just made a womens segment interesting. God bless her!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

orton should take charisma lessons from mae young, im just sayin'


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I had to rewind that Mae promo. King and Cole loling hard in the background made it even more awesome


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

incredible segment.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

save_us_Mae


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

.... iam really disappointed in the IWC...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

chnwh said:


> How annoying is Layla's voice though?


How many times do people have to tell you it's supposed to be? That's their gimmick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> mae young should have top it off by tearing off layla's shirt and revealing her boobs!


I like your way of thinking!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Vince must have thought he was in the clear when they cut Iron Shiek's mic before he could call Hogan a motherfucker...but he was wrong.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That was the best moment of the night ever. Mae Young is a true legend.

Mae: I want to teach these sluts a lesson!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> mae young > pg era


THIS. LOL


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, what can the sponsors say? She's older than the Depression, we're lucky she didn't shit her pants out there.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Panther said:


> 87 year old Mae Young defeats Laycool in a handicap match in 2010. And we thought Hogan and Flair were enough.


Thing is this is a one night event.

Hogan and Flair make the *entirety* of 2010 a prehistoric debacle.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mae Young should be inducted into the Hall of Fame












Again.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

happy ??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> Haha, what can the sponsors say? She's older than the Depression, we're lucky she didn't shit her pants out there.


Who say she didn't? :lmao


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> i really hope you people arent actually thinking this whole "david otunga is awesome" joke is funny. quit it.


stop being a dick you idiot otunga fucking owns let us have fun you prick.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> King wants to stick his crusty buttered bread roll into that 100 year old soup.
> 
> I'm here all week.


HOLY FUCKING SHIT! POST OF THE YEAR!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you Mae Gangsta Young, you made me give a shit for a women's segment for the first time in a long time...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> THIS. LOL


You, sir, have a fantastic avatar.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mae young is trending on twitter


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

SLUTS. BITCHES. RAW'S 4.0 RATING WHEN IT GOES TV 14 AGAIN.

BOOK IT.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Joel said:


> I had to rewind that Mae promo. King and Cole loling hard in the background made it even more awesome


Did the exact same thing. God bless Sky+! Even laughed at the way Gene said "Hey" in his Barry White like-tone.

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> i really hope you people arent actually thinking this whole "david otunga is awesome" joke is funny. quit it.


How fucking dare you.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

chnwh said:


> How annoying is Layla's voice though?


Not me, her accent just makes her sexier!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Total Package said:


> How many times do people have to tell you it's supposed to be? That's their gimmick.


Well to start with nobody has EVER told ME that, and secondly she sounded exactly the same in one of the stand up promos.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Thing is this is a one night event.
> 
> Hogan and Flair make the *entirety* of 2010 a prehistoric debacle.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JIM ROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

JRRRR

OMFG


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JIM FUCKING ROSS!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG! JR!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LAKSJDOLAISKJDLKASDUJASLKDHJASKHFL:AKSMJFD:LASK

UYES

SADEYUPSEIORU&
ASODP(ASD
ASDOihaS
KFDASF


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

JR JR JR JR JR JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

JR! JR! JR!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

OMFG JR


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jim Ross!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JR!  Lookin' healthy as hell, too.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

BYY GAWWWDD !!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good OL JR!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell yeah!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

JR IS IN THE HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You know it's sad when the least-PG thing in WWE in the last few years has been due to Mae Young >_>


JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MARK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy crap, JR is heeeeree!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JIM ROSS!!!! FUCK YES. Best WWE show of 2010


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

perro said:


> .... iam really disappointed in the IWC...


You too, eh? Ah well, here comes JR?!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

JR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jim Ross! MARK!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

JIM ROSS?!?!?! NO WAY


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JIM ROSS > MICHAEL COLE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dies* I cannot breathe. I heard "sluts" but bitches? Need to rewind my dvr. 

This is the best raw eva!

JR!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mark out?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

REAL MARK OUT MOMENT BITCHES!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

JR! MARKING SO FUCKING BAD!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

AHHH MARK OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

J FUCKIN R!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

J.R.!!!!

J.R.!!!!!

I'm MTFO right here

Please beat the hell out of Cole


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES JR!!!

MOVE ASIDE COLE!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GOOD Ol JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*J.R. IS BACK BITCHES*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

J.R.!!!!!

Mark out!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

WWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIMME SOME BBQ SAUCE!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*YES




J.R.*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

J.R.!!!

GTFO COLE!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HAAAAA Cole


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I AM FUCKING MARKING SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YESSSSSSS!!

JR, JR, JR!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*GOOD OL' J.R.!!!*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

JR!!!! 

Best part of the night!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

J.R.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I JUST CREAMED!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JR JR JR!!!! BAH GAWD ITS JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

BAH GAWD!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

On one hand - this is amazing - JR is back!!!

On second hand - he looks fine - why the fuck isnt he commentating full-time?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

JR!!!!! WIN WIN WIN WIN! Welcome back JR (Even if just for now)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JR!!,Cole is fuming lol!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

FUCKING JR NO FUCKING WAY YES THIS BETTER BE A TUNGA MATCH


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim Ross to kick Cole in the nuts =D


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jim "Fucking" Ross. Finally some real commentary. Cole GTFO!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

my night is now complete


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

FUCK YEAH J.R.!!!! WELCOMe BACK!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The night is complete. GTFO "Mitchell" Cole


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

JR the God is back 
Hope he goes on Cole and kicks him in the nuts like last time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole is so fucking awesome. Cole miner for life.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Woo yeah Jim Ross!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

JR needs to stun Cole.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

HOLY SHIT. 

Honestly did not expect JR to be here tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You don't ignore Michael Cole!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cole just got OWNED!!


----------



## krash king (Jun 10, 2004)

JR!!!!!!! At last


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN! THIS IS ONE BIG MARK FEST

Bryan is wearing a King ofthe Ring shirt.........just sayin


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DANIEL F'N BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

ROY D. MERCER FTW


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN IS IN THE HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

JR is back! Awesome. Cole is freaking out!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

omg J.R and Bryan all in one segment best part of the night.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

It feels good hearing JR's voice again, Cole please fuck off.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! JR calling a Daniel Bryan match!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JR BACK ON RAW! BAH GAWD RAW IS AWESOME AGAIN!

Please McMahon just keep him there.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

JR, and now DB ... This night is just getting better.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel F'N Bryan!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

ROSS IS BACK! If only for one night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> .... iam really disappointed in the IWC...


How comes?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hearing that man's voice = HOME.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR 

Good Ole JR!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JR! DANIEL BRYAN! FTW!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO. Michael Cole is going to be awesome right now. If Bryan faced Riley it would be perfect.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JR.... this is the greatest Raw in years....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JR and now Danielson? Too much awesome too handle

ROFL @ Cole burying JR


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

J.R. calling a Daniel Byran match with Fink doing the intro.

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eugh. ¬_¬


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The net explodes in 3...2..


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

JR calling a Daniel Bryan match = awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Like Kofi, silence for this jobber. 

I guess they brought J.R back just for this, to try and get him over.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Finally, some intelligent commentating.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel with the King of the Ring shirt!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THIS IS GOING TO ROCK BELLS.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

JR ABOUT TO CALL OVER A DANIEL BRYAN MATCH EPIC.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FUCKING JR!!!!! This is the BEST night of the year!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

BEST. RAW. EVER
I'm so so so happy right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just like old times.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fink and J.R. at one time? OMG PLZ NEVER LET THEM GO AWAY!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Jr calling the best match on the card...


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

DAMN JUST PUT OVER BRYAN IN LIKE SIX SENTENCES..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mae Young says Sluts and Bitches.

JR.

Barbacue sauce

Daniel Bryan.

I'm in heaven.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross calling a Danielson match. Heaven.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jim Ross calling a Daniel Bryan match. This forum is about to explode


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Just keep ignoring Cole, JR haha.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my Fuck!

Swagger vs. Dragon!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT DRAGON VS. SWAGGER. IN RING MASTERPIECE UPCOMING!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOOO coleeee hahaahahah
marking out for Jr
this match can be awesome if the give it timeee!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg JR AND KING ON COMMENTRY AGAIN ITS A FUCKING DREAM COME TRUE

GOOD OL JR


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the all american american. I missed him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OH GOD YES YES YES YES DREAM MATCH INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes mark out swagger vs Bryan


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohhh.... this feels so right. JR, Daniel Bryan, Jack Swagger....

Mark'T TFO


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

BRYAN VS SWAGGTASTIC


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JR commentary for a Daniel Bryan match. Awesome!

And it's against Swagger. Dare I say...wrestling???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JR has been back for 2 mins. and its better than anything Cole has said EVER!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

5 minutes of J.R. and its already been better Commentary than the last fews years


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha JR is ignoring cole.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Well if SmackDown can have Striker/Grisham and Cole, why can't Raw stick with King/JR and Cole?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4 Michael Cole gets BBQ sauced by JR.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Swagger vs Bryan? This has potential to be a really great match.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man JR is so good on commentary.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

This is gonna be good with the bonus of JR calling it :d


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well JR calling a Danielson and Swagger match...wow
Micheal cole is over reaching like a loser now


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I can't wait for them to have JR smack Cole.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And now....

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON

Just kick Coles ass out of the broadcast table JR.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh god, Swagger is going to get beaten by this dwarf.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JR back on commentary for a match between Swagger and Bryan.

mark out


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Cole is going to die... He is soo fucking annoying.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cole has to calm down with the JR hate. It's kind of cringeworthy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR ignoring Cole :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Vince McMahon, please cut Cole off.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha JR not even acknowledging anything Cole is saying.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Great match up.

Cole is just owning tonight!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, king, you could write your life story on a piece of confetti.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I HAVE A BONER


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Why is Charlie from "It's Always Sunny..." still out there calling the match?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG Cole is so awesome now lawl


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL Cole was sleeping


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's face at the cut back! I want that .gifed NOW! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

please... PLEASE stay JR


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHAEL COLE!!!!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole, I love you, but shut the fuck up and let Jim FUCKING Ross do his FUCKING job!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross has instantly improved the commentary. And Michael Cole playing his role to PERFECTION.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Fink and J.R. at one time? OMG PLZ NEVER LET THEM GO AWAY!


THIS!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"Cole you could write your life story on a piece of confetti!" I lol'd

Even King is good with J.R. back.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao Michael Cole falling asleep.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Cole is being extremely annoying. Wonder if JR is genuinely annoyed.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol Cole flipping out over JR being there.

This is awesome.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Get JR back on Raw.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome note on WWE's twitter feed, by the way... Mae Young's "pin" there means that she has been in a match in 9 decades... 1930's - 2010's.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

As awesome as Cole is.. he's ruining JR's return. :sad:


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cole (kayfabe) is so unprofessional


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wonder if J.R will want to come back to announcing after calling a match again.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> Ohhh.... this feels so right. JR, Daniel Bryan, Jack Swagger....
> 
> Mark'T TFO


i know it feels , feels good brah, feels good brah


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Cole you've been writing your life story on a piece of confetti."

So true.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is pissed of to high heaven


----------



## SCRoW138 (Jul 9, 2010)

best raw i've seen in years. i just wish the Ultimate Warrior would show up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish we could bring Michael Cole's gimmick back to ten years ago when he was the timid guy in full denim who always got beat up by Stone Cold and company


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd like to think Cole is legitimately pissed about this but nonetheless, this is fucking awesome. Cole to get taken to school on how to do this job the right way.

JR completely ignoring Cole. Goddamn I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

God, I honestly forgot how great JR was at play-by-play.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

JESUS @ THAT DROP KICK...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JR ignoring him building up to the innevetiable SHUT THE HELL UP! by JR.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Daniel Bryan rocking a mid 90's King of the Ring Shirt, and JR calling a Danielson match.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Wrestling is already much greater with JR's dulcet tones over the mic - please for the love of God, COLE SHUT UP!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Like Kofi, silence for this jobber.
> 
> I guess they brought J.R back just for this, to try and get him over.


Shut the fuck up.

Damn it, I guess in your mind Kofi Kingston & Daniel Bryan get dead silence and the Usos & the Hart Dynasty get the loudest pops of the night.

Quit being a blind hater, I mean cause the fans chanting "DANIEL BRYAN!" must mean you're getting silence right?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> I HAVE A BONER


If it lasts longer than 4 hours, i think theres a number your supposed to call.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao xfl mention


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Panther said:


> Great match up.
> 
> *Cole is just owning tonight!*


:lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Seriously, break PG. Mae Young is now trending on twitter.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HOW DARE THEY GO TO COMMERCIAL ON JR


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fucking King needs to do a thing called shaving.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JR hate from Cole is just annoying now.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"Bland leading the bland."

wtf King is on a role!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man jim ross hasnt lost a step at all, id love to hear him call an otunga match.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I wonder if J.R will want to come back to announcing after calling a match again.



I hope so


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol King isn't short on stupid jokes tonight also...

"Drop him like a bad habit"


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love JR but that segment was won by Cole


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holyyy shit cole lmaoo 
chill man,,,, tone down the heelness a bit


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

yeah JR, drop him like a bad habit!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JR and King will do your job Cole so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Epic commentary. JR sells better from the booth than Orton does in the ring.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jr wants to punch him lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> I wish we could bring Michael Cole's gimmick back to ten years ago when he was the timid guy in full denim who always got beat up by Stone Cold and company


Ohhhhhhhhhhh the denim jackets! Let's build a time machine.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn I've missed JRs commentary, an advert now? REALLY? REALLY?!?!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow cole is being so much of an asso, it's hard to tell whether he's shooting or faking it or doing both, it sounds so natural to be honest


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

JR to kick Cole's ass after the match


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

When did King get his mojo back? it must be the crown.


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish Cole would just let JR call the damn match.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Vince McMahon, please cut Cole off.


this! i wish he'd come out and send cole's ass to the back


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the greatest RAW I have ever seen.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This will be the only time I EVER say this but.


Daniel Bryan, kick the shit out of Cole!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Vince McMahon, please cut Cole off.


Vince is the one giving cole all of his lines.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm really liking this match so far. Submission fight was hooot.


----------



## GameFreac (Oct 19, 2009)

I marked out all around my dorm room for JR.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Vince McMahon, please cut Cole off.


Give him the Shiek treatment!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

THIS IS AWESOME CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP THIS IS AWESOME etc etc


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just realized that this episode will be released in full on the Survivor Series Blu-ray in a couple of months. I can't wait to own this episode to watch over and over again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You people are fucking insane. I do not care if Jesse Ventura and Gorilla Monsoon magically walk out and start commentating, Michael Cole is killing out there. You do not bench a guy when he is hot.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> wow cole is being so much of an asso, it's hard to tell whether he's shooting or faking it or doing both, it sounds so natural to be honest


I'm sorry, but did you mean "asshole"?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Damn it, I guess in your mind Kofi Kingston & Daniel Bryan get dead silence and the Usos & the Hart Dynasty get the loudest pops of the night.
> 
> Quit being a blind hater, I mean cause the fans chanting "DANIEL BRYAN!" must mean you're getting silence right?



He's a fucking moron. He doesn't like wrestlers unless they're 6'5" 270. He's a size queen who likes to beat off to large, muscular men!

He's also deaf because the crowd is chanting Daniel Bryan's name just like they chanted for Kofi.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> wow cole is being so much of an asso, it's hard to tell whether he's shooting or faking it or doing both, it sounds so natural to be honest


I'm guessing his dislike for J.R. is a work, but his irritation toward constantly being told he's not as good as J.R. is probably a shoot. Can't blame the guy, really.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole needs to shut up.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

will94 said:


> I just realized that this episode will be released in full on the Survivor Series Blu-ray in a couple of months. I can't wait to own this episode to watch over and over again.


You can also own it by downloading it in 3 hours after the show


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> God, I honestly forgot how great JR was at play-by-play.


How...

His voice is attached to every big moment in WWE history. From Taker's streak, Austin's Stunners, Mick Foley flying oof the Cell, Owen and Eddie need I go on? You can't forget something like that.

Even if one of the hindsighters want to go against the grain and say the opposite to seem cool, they know JR = Amazing P-b-P


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Daniel 'charismaless and undersized' Bryan is going to beat Swagger ffs. :cussin:


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Heidenreich should abduct cole....


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

So the only pure wrestling match of the night is on, after forever JR is finally back, and we get a 5 minute commercial


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THANK YOU JESUS!!!!! THIS IS........................BEAUTIFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULL!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahahahahah. cole is so great


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole is sleeping. :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

:lmao at Cole


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, is the PG logo in the Old School typeface?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god damnit, now i want Popeyes


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao is he sleeping?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao Cole


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

GIF those cutbacks of Cole sleeping...like...NOW!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ Cole sleeping


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL @ COLE SLEEPING!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cynic said:


> I'm guessing his dislike for J.R. is a work, but h*is irritation toward constantly being told he's not as good as J.R. is probably a shoot. Can't blame the guy, really.*


Hey, the truth hurts.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Cole


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Daniel 'charismaless and undersized' Bryan is going to beat Swagger ffs. :cussin:


Stop bitchin.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

JR is so damn pissed off at Cole. I love it!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JR looks legit annoyed haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cole is such a douche bag. Sleeping on the job. lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole is going to die. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the biggest nostalgia trip ever right now.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

No joke, hearing J.R.s voice coming back from commercial almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Cole really needs to quit being a cuunt, kayfabe or not.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok now cole is getting annoying. he needs to shut the fuck up and let JR call the match.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I think they told Cole during the commercial to let JR speak. Probably a good idea.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I gotta think JR and Cole will be laughing their asses off backstage after Raw. They're workin' it.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

cole "aww yeah yeah yeah..." like a very pissed off kid haha


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Somebody make a .gif of them rolling on the ground, rewinded and replayed, looped over and over.

Solid win.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KidGold17 said:


> No joke, hearing J.R.s voice coming back from commercial almost brought a tear to my eye.


You are most definitely not alone.

OMFG LANNY POFFO REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can tell how much JR missed calling matches


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope JR understands and does not take this personally, because Michael Cole is making me lol over and over and over.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

timfly said:


> Heidenreich should abduct cole....


LOL! This.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Cole is going to die. :lmao


i wish
then this would truly be a perfect Raw


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

"der do you know my voice is the face of this company? der" Really Cole? You've only said about twenty times since JR came out, but please, DO TELL AGAIN!

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

damn Right in the face!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a friggin' dropkick.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

HOLY FUCK.. BEST MISSLE DROP KICK EVER..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck right in the face


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

WE WANT TIES! WE WANT TIES! WE WANT TIES!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy shit, JR being back must have lit a fire under King's mouth just now. "Exercise your right to remain silent." LMAO!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

JR to come back to RAW and Cole to officially go to Smackdown


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Swagger just took a stiff kick straight to the chin.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like the water running I keep hearing a drip!! King is on fire.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Swagger just got owned by that dropkick


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

King: "Cole why don't you exercise your right to remain silent."

LOL JR must be rubbing off on King


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR forgot he was ignoring Cole


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cole sounds like a kid thats doesnt wanan be there


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus, Bryan Drop fucking kicked Swaggers head off!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

King seems a lot happier right now as well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Serpent01 said:


> Ok now cole is getting annoying. he needs to shut the fuck up and let JR call the match.


Yeah, I'm starting to hate Cole now too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a Missle dropkick, right to the chin, no blocking it...that was tough.

And Daniel with a Psichosis missed dropkick.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

"someone left the water running, I keep hearing a drip"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"If you can hear paint dry, that's what this commentary sounds like."

AWESOME.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole is a god.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"If you could hear paint dry that's what this commentary sounds like." :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Am I seriously the only one who marked for Cole's Lanny Poffo reference?!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, JR'sBBQ.com


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

KING SAID HELL! LMAO


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

GreenBax said:


>


Don't disrespect Otunga like that


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

King sounds like he actually gives a shit. 

I blame J.R.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

King told Cole to shut the hell up lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel like in 2 years this match could headline wrestlemania.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck, King? When did you get entertaining again?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol King pwning Cole


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmfao loved that plug for his bbq sauce.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

BBQ Promotion!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

theres a difference between being a heel announcer and being a completely obnoxious announcer


Cole can't seem to figure out the difference


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger's mouth is bleeding. This is old school.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Micheal cole is definitely shooting now


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I love you King! Sticking up for JR!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cole is killing it :lmao


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Man JR just makes makes so much more interesting! And look how much better King is with Jr beside him, his banter is class! 
God this is awesome.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

OMFG JR is gold. "Very good. JR's BBQsauce.com" :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Am I seriously the only one who marked for Cole's Lanny Poffo reference?!


No. "The Genius" mention was pretty awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is what needs to happen to Michael Cole...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Damn it, I guess in your mind Kofi Kingston & Daniel Bryan get dead silence and the Usos & the Hart Dynasty get the loudest pops of the night.
> 
> Quit being a blind hater, I mean cause the fans chanting "DANIEL BRYAN!" must mean you're getting silence right?


Klebold is a TNA fan. Enough said.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole! LMFAO!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King seemed genuinely pissed off there.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That was a SLOBBERKNOCKER! I love it.

DiBiase. Ahhh fuck off.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SLOBERKNOCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

GreenBax said:


>


This is the best post I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Am I seriously the only one who marked for Cole's Lanny Poffo reference?!


Of course not. I am right there with you.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Match of the night


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

will94 said:


> I have a feeling DiBiase is going after the US Title.


Called it!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

For a second I thought that was AJ Styles


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL. Cole was happy about a Bryan win for the first time in his life.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Jr. feuding with Bryan ? f*ck dat


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF Ted?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god not ted


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Even more of an LOL, the site is real

http://www.jrsbarbq.com/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DiBiase to gain heat! And surprise surprise, not too much noise.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel FTW!,Please stay JR,Ted JR!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DANIELSON.

Feud with Ted? Interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Prosket is blowing his load.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ted "Peachfuzz" DiBiase


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Swagger sick?? He looks very pale.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Ted needs to shave.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Cole owns:gun:


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Cole is not win.

I understand he's a heel, but be a heel and call the fucking match. That's what people miss, play-by-play. Do your job or GTFO.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ugh. And we have to hear this fucking godawful theme song.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The King is really on fire. "Hey Cole how about a little of shut the hell up" :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

OMG Ted's theme gives me aids
It's soooooooo bad


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MARYSE :yum:

COLE SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

My Gawd! TDJr.'s music is extra shitty


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha Jr is not leaving.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maryse. Ohhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

10 minutes if that for this Cena/Orton segment? This is gonna suck.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

iam gonna enjoy watching Debiase tap like a bitch


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh God no. Ted DiBiase/Daniel Bryan feud? DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

"See you in about 10 years"

lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ted doesn't his million dollar championship anymore?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao cole is just tremendous.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

noooooooooo JR please dont go. please dont go. please dont go. please dont go.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Michael Cole was being too much of a dick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR please don't go


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ted's theme is awful


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awww, that was nice between JR and King.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.


The Rock cause he's not white.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

bme said:


> Ted Jr. feuding with Bryan ? f*ck dat


THIS.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this has been the best night of raw i can recall in long time. gonna be sad to see it go, and for the regular raw to be back next week


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> noooooooooo JR please dont go. please dont go. please dont go. please dont go.


I know haha


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow... you can tell JR misses his job so bad. "I watch you every week"

He doesn't want to go... and Vince shouldn't let him go.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Chris Masters on ppv!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.


Hogan. The other three jobbed when they had to.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

When was the traditional match announced?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I will forever call Ted Dibiase "Mr. Buzzkill"...


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.



singling out Rock because of his ethnicity won't be tolerated on this forum


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

GET EM JR


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahahahahahah


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO!! JR slaps Cole with the cowboy hat!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA GET IN JR HIT THAT BITCH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hat slap the bitch! :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Does the SS theme sound a little bit like Slow Chemical to anyone else?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

There it is! Cole's owned. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JR said he watches every week, get him back.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

An actual US title feud. I, for one, am delighted.

I could not even root for The Tung if he came out to Ted Jr's theme. IT IS THAT BAD.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

TY JR! TY!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

THAT WAS GREAT!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

All he did was whack him with the hat? Damn. But LMAO at King cackling at Cole!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU JR!

LOL Hitting Cole with his hat

God I Love Old School RAW


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Hogan. The other three jobbed when they had to.


ZING!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

JR is going to look at Cole and say Fuuuu and commercial break


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

And J.R., at long last, gets a proper sendoff.

Beautiful.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ GOOD Ole JR!

THANK YOU JR! Hope to see you again SOON!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow i think cole lost some of his cole miners tonight, if he couldn't be a bigger heel , i think he just became a bigger heel tonight, on a side note, wow i got a huge smile on my face when jr nailed cole with the vintage cowboy hat


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JR beating Cole with the hat reminded me of Gorilla and Heenan.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I marked for J.R. making Cole his bitch!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That needs to be a gif :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Am I the only one who wished this JR/Cole confrontation would lead to a "feud" where JR comes back full time and Cole gets sent back to SmackDown as a result?

Hey, one can dream.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

J.R shoulda gave him a stunner.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao That was awesome JR!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the greatest night of wrestling I have seen in years.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

yeeessss man listen to King "he just slapped the taste out of your mouth!"  I'm loving this!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ass Buster said:


> Ted doesn't his million dollar championship anymore?


nope he gave it back to his father.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I could see Cole going back to SmackDown to work with Striker and Grisham. Being a 3 man team and JR coming back for Raw. And actually giving Raw vs. Smackdown some real heat. And when Braggin Rights rolls back around we get Team Cole vs. Team JR. With JR and Cole calling it "right down the middle."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I RUN THIS PLACE!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

the kind of consumate pro JR is.. he coems back on legends night, to be on mic, just to get owned the whole time, to get cole over. not a lot of guys would do that. we were lucky to have him


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JR should stay in that chair where he deservingly belongs. Fuck off Cole.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the auto-tuned theme fits Ted Dibiase's character perfect.

Horrible musician, have to give it a little bit of ear candy to cover up the suck.

Horrible wrestler, have to give him a little bit of eye candy to cover up the blow.

Yet still, in the end, it's still ends up being total and utter fail. The robot voice makes the music seem fucking retarded, and Maryse doesn't deter people from the fact that the dude brings nothing to the ring at all.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the way that people are commenting on how bad Ted Dibiase's music is. He could come out to anything from Bohemian Rhapsody to the Enzyte theme song and it wouldn't matter. He flat out sucks.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, JR slapped up Michael Cole!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Say it ain't so. JR leaving . Back to the clown that is "Mitchell" Cole.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

JR vs Michael Cole for Wrestlemana!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There is absolutely no reason for them to deprive us of Jim Ross any longer


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i really hope the segment with tatanka and farooq gets put up on youtube by tomorrow morning.. i need to show a co worker at the office


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Now why can't raw be this good every week?

Best raw in a long time tonight


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> JR should stay in that chair where he deservingly belongs. Fuck off Cole.



this.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lookin at the lackluster Survivor Series card reminds me of the awesome event last year.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Cole and J.R. are trending on twitter


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't see how people can get behind what Cole was doing.. he's just being an over-the-top dick and it came off hateful and shoot-like instead of playing a heel character. It was uncomfortable to watch and tarnished JR's appearance.. but despite that we still got to be reminded why JR is the best commentator and is still better at play by play than Cole will ever be. He actually knows the names of the wrestling moves.. why don't todays commentators?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Am I the only one who wished this JR/Cole confrontation would lead to a "feud" where JR comes back full time and Cole gets sent back to SmackDown as a result?
> 
> Hey, one can dream.


I hope this happens so much


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Am I the only one who wished this JR/Cole confrontation would lead to a "feud" where JR comes back full time and Cole gets sent back to SmackDown as a result?
> 
> Hey, one can dream.


You are not the only one


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i never really understand why they replaced jim ross in the 1st place, i mean they can't use the age factor, fucking jerry lawler is 60 years old while jr is only 58, jim ross obviously can still go,


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I like the way that people are commenting on how bad Ted Dibiase's music is. He could come out to anything from Bohemian Rhapsody to the Enzyte theme song and it wouldn't matter. He flat out sucks.


But at least if he came out to those other songs, I wouldn't want to jam a screwdriver in my ear.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.





Daniel Bryan's under 6' tall and 240 lbs, so I'm guessing you won't be masturbating to him!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Now you tell me - which one is the odd one out.


I'm gonna miss you JR. Thanks for stopping by. 3-man team PLEASE.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> I think the auto-tuned theme fits Ted Dibiase's character perfect.
> 
> Horrible musician, have to give it a little bit of ear candy to cover up the suck.
> 
> Horrible wrestler, have to give him a little bit of eye candy to cover up the blow.


Auto-tuned anything is pretty horrible, so no it doesnt fit anyone


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

a bittersweet night for sure. JR calling a match was a highlight for me. and that hilarious and dashing backstage segment earlier.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JR brought so much life to the match... makes me realize how much we need him for play by play, which Cole isn't really good at. Rehire JR for play by play, let Cole be the bitching heel commentator, and King... he can just sit there and be nice.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JR's blatant love of calling matches and desire to stay there was heartbreaking to hear in his voice.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn Cole is monster heel status right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want a Cole's Superstar vs. JR's Superstar Match at Wrestlemania.

BOOK IT NOW!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

RIP Lord Alfred Hayes


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cole wasn't even being a good heel there. Just really fucking annoying.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> i never really understand why they replaced jim ross in the 1st place, i mean they can't use the age factor, fucking jerry lawler is 60 years old while jr is only 58, jim ross obviously can still go,


maybe it has something to do with his illness?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rock for Real!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Mae Young and JR have made this night AWESOME


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That...was beautiful. Vince, PLEASE let JR and King be the duo on Monday nights again. I knew I missed it before tonight but holy fucking shit, that one match brought back the memories. A match actually being CALLED, just beautiful.

And fuck Cole. JR took a dump on anything this annoying dweeb has done in however long he's been destroying the chair JR used to sit in every Monday.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Its bullshit they brought in some british guy to imitate Lord Alfred


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lic05 said:


> Am I the only one who wished this JR/Cole confrontation would lead to a "feud" where JR comes back full time and Cole gets sent back to SmackDown as a result?
> 
> Hey, one can dream.


Trust me, bro. You aren't the only one.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF? How could they not bring out Otunga?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whers Jr?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> You are not the only one


I second that.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

if this was tna most of those guys would be holding gold right now


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ jim duggan gettin the biggest pop


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Couldn't wwe get at least one legend that we dont see every year?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey!! my childhood right there!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ARRIBA!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What creature did IRS bang to creat Husky Harris... 8*D


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

why in the fuck did hacksaw jim duncan not get a segment, he's freaking funny as hell


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

3 minutes if that for the Piper part? This is gonna be bullshit.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Daniel Bryan's under 6' tall and 240 lbs, so I'm guessing you won't be masturbating to him!


AHAHAHAHA.

If Tunga had anybody keeping the #2 spot behind him warm for when he finally figured out how to clone himself.. it would be you.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I could see Cole going back to SmackDown to work with Striker and Grisham. Being a 3 man team and JR coming back for Raw. And actually giving Raw vs. Smackdown some real heat. And when Braggin Rights rolls back around we get Team Cole vs. Team JR. With JR and Cole calling it "right down the middle."


Not gonna happen. J.R. doesn't wanna do the traveling anymore. He's pretty much semi-retired.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Chavo Classic looks like Cheech.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nice eddie shoutout from classic


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is without a doubt the single best night of raw I have seen since 2006. Not because of the old school set/wrestlers, but because it actually was enjoyable. There are actually stories behind the matches, there were awesome confrontations, good promos, and amazing commentary (cole is on fire!!). This was the best build up to a PPV in years. 

Oh, and of course

"SLUTS, BITCHES!"

-Mae Young


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ishboo said:


> Its bullshit they brought in some british guy to imitate Lord Alfred


I think it was a nice touch!,Makes me miss him even more all of a sudden.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Fun Fact: Brooklyn Brawler gets fucked in the ass by Pat Patterson. Nice.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is PAT PATTERSON?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

QUICK QUICK give Finkel the mic and let him say "NEEEEEEEEEEEWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eddie reference!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

perro said:


> if this was tna most of those guys would be holding gold right now


Haha. But it's not gold anymore. Its graphic design.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tony Atlas actually shut up?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Klebold said:


> What creature did IRS bang to creat Husky Harris... 8*D


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

perro said:


> if this was tna most of those guys would be holding gold right now


Jeff Hardy, AJ Styles, The Motorcity Machine Guns, Robbie E.

Yes, full of old guys. 

BACK ON TOPIC...

Tony Atlas, JR and Mae Young were immense tonight


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Arn fucking Anderson!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BIG RON


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, Tatanka looks like he could still fit in today


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Mean Gene for Raw GM!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Arn Anderson has his child raper glasses on.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hearing the Fink again is fucking awesome. No one will ever announce like him. Having him announce Jack Swagger makes him sound more important than he is!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

It's gonna be nice to see Otunga on that Legends stage one day.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

arn anderson looks like he eats fuckin nails for breakfast.

fuckin shiek still gets more heat than anyone on the roster after like 30 seconds on the mic.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TURN THE FUCKING NICKLEBACK OFF WHILE INTRODUCING THE LEGENDS!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> maybe it has something to do with his illness?


yeah but he's better now , cole should have been a substitute and nothing more


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Jeff Hardy, AJ Styles, The Motorcity Machine Guns, Robbie E.
> 
> Yes, full of old guys.
> 
> ...


:lmao robbie E., what a joke


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so maybe i got a little tear in my eye.....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is an All Star Roster of Legends right here!

TATANKA!!!
RON DAMN SIMMONS!!!
JIM DUGGAN!!!
MEAN GENE!!!
THE FINK!!!
MAE FUCKING YOUNG!!!
GERALD "WE'RE SORRY MR. MCMAHON" BRISCO!!!
MILLION DOLLAR MAN!!!
TONY ATLAS!!!
ARN FUCKING ANDERSON!!!
DUSTY RHODES!!!
GEORGE STEELE!!
JIM FUCKING ROSS!!!!
IRON SHIEK!!!

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL AND THANK YOU OLD SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THE WWE LEGENDS. And a cameraman.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is George Steele even there? He looks out of it. :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh Roddy boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Please tell me everyone saw that camera guy totally running in the picture?

Also, everytime I see Piper now, I'm going to think of him on Always Sunny.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I fucking love Roddy Piper.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ROWDY RODDY PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Suprised they didn't bring out Stu.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FAK!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Imagine if orton was still in his legend killer mode he would cream in his trunks


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

tatanka could still go like crazy i bet


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

rowdy should be wearing his jacket


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks amazing!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bag pipes 

the most bad ass instrument there is!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> This is an All Star Roster of Legends right here!
> 
> 
> DAVID OTUNGA!!!
> THANK YOU ONE AND ALL AND THANK YOU TUNG!!!


Fixed, thank me later. Just another day for the fans of the TUNG.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

God I love Piper


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

what a way to top off the night with Pipers pit, great show!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, I love Roddy Piper. He's all outta gum.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao robbie E., what a joke


Definately.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

CAMERAGUY: "Look at me! I'm full of win!"


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Another guy where a live mic can be a dangerous weapon...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Robbie E doesn't even deserve to wipe these guys asses.

HOT ROD!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Piper looks well after beating cancer


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> Is George Steele even there? He looks out of it. :lmao


He seemed to be the only one in character. Well, technically the iron Sheik is stuck in character.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

HOT ROD!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> It's gonna be nice to see Otunga on that Legends stage one day.


Am gonna be crying for weeks with happiness when that happens


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn, I know I remember seeing Piper on TV not that long ago.. he looks about 10 years older this time though, maybe it's the hair?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

"thats like putting perfume on a pig"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YOU STILL GOT IT!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I am really going to miss tonight


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao robbie E., what a joke


Indeed what a joke and what a choke.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Piper is awesome. i wish he was still on wwe tv. he was such a great character.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot Rod's gonna take this show into overtime before Cena or Orton show up. 

Or not. Way to make me look stooooopid, Hot Rod.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

coconut


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim Force said:


> Mean Gene for Raw GM!


THIS!


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Did Piper get older since his last WWE appearence?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Roddy looks great. (pause)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Piper is looking damn good!,Way better than he did last few years and when he guest hosted.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

this show better get a high rating.. no joke


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Surely the show should of finished by now


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> He seemed to be the only one in character. Well, technically the iron Sheik is stuck in character.


see thats where you failed, shiek isnt in character, we are all characters in his great play


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Cena didn't even shake the kids' hands has he been doing that for a while now?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Piper lost a lot of weight it looks like. And he can still dominate the stick.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently Roddy didn't get the memo that it's PG now.

No shit you can't do anything about it... without getting fired. Shit, I'd be smoking weed, too.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but it doesn't sound like Cena's particularly over any more. He's been stale for smarks for years now, but it seems as if the casuals are starting to see it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Even though tonight is all about honoring itself, the WWE is still sucking its own dick less than tna does on a weekly basis. Just sayin (and I prefer tna).


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good to see Roddy has lost weight.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> I am really going to miss tonight


seriously


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cena looks scared.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MR. PERFECT!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Piper without a world title reign is criminal. Utterly criminal. Same with a number of other guys he just listed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If he called Cena and Orton, Hogan and Roberts, I would creme!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jeez, Piper's soft voice sounds like Vince McMahon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, I'm getting sweet sweet flashbacks to Roddy's "Old School's Cool" promo with Jericho. He just _reeks_ of time-worn authenticity.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

*This speech really hits hard knowing that Edge has like fucking 7 world title wins*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel like this is a prelude to a Cena heelturn. Remember when Ventura cut a promo like this before Sheamus won the title? It makes me think something big might happen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

god bless pipper, dude is fucking tough


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

good lawd Piper! get on with it!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amazing words from Piper there.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Piper is god


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

When Piper mentioned Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat never won the WWF title I just thought to myself, "He deserved. My God did he deserve it."


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HEEL TURN FOR CENA @ SURVIVOR SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> see thats where you failed, shiek isnt in character, we are all characters in his great play


damn what a mind fuck!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Piper is absolutely amazing


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Piper on the stick is PURE gold.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Epic promo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Piper without a world title reign is criminal. Utterly criminal. Same with a number of other guys he just listed.


Real Talk.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Amazing promo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I GENUINELY thought he was going to say consequences will never be the same again.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys.... how much is next week's raw going to SUCK compared to this?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Piper makes it sound like the WWE title has some prestige.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow, this is actually some intense stuff. Good promo.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

heel turn


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Piper is absolutely killing it on the mic right now. Everyone on the roster better be taking notes.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

VERY good job building up to SS with this segment.

Roddy saves the day.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ishboo said:


> *This speech really hits hard knowing that Edge has like fucking 7 world title wins*


i think its more like 13....Cena has 9 for fuck sake


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Maybe it's just me but it doesn't sound like Cena's particularly over any more. He's been stale for smarks for years now, but it seems as if the casuals are starting to see it.


you hearing aid is going man


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Piper still rules.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Piper is just fantastic.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Piper is delivering a great promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot Rod > 99% of the locker room on the mic.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena's gonna cry


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Piper needs to be an announcer on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

wow cena stepped it up =/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena giving me chills. The guy can do it if they let him.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Piper is delivering a great promo.


As always!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That promo seriously gave me chills


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Piper is not impressed by Cena. You can see it in his face.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol kid yelling never give up hahaahhaa


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, this is great.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> When Piper mentioned Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat never won the WWF title I just thought to myself, "He deserved. My God did he deserve it."


The only consolation that could be offered is that the IC belt used to be more legit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is an awesome segment!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

never give up!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good promo from cena


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

heel fucking turn is coming this sunday!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao 

KID: Never Give Up!

CENA: You damn right.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Great work John!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nexus t shirt!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Site is crashing this is gold


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

barret troll face lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's going to make him put a t-shirt on. Nice.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

t shirt time?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great return from Cena.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He prooved it by beating zoo keeper lmfao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I ask again, why the hell can't WWE be like this again on a regular basis like it use to be?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

speaking of awesome promos... HIGH BARRETT..


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wade's got an extra shirt


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Barret is going to force Cena to wear a Nexus shirt!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

John Cena gonna have a Tommy Dreamer moment?

Yuh butthurt?

In all seriousness, the way they are playing this off like John Cena is doing something wrong could build up to a good heel turn. You know, the whole "I've been helping everybody, loved the fans.." and they spit in my face, don't care about me, yada yada yada --.

"Never give up!"

...

Thanks to that little fucker, I lost my train of thought.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade has a nexus shirt!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad Barret is acting as if defeating R Truth was a great feat.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

A new shirt for Cena?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett with an extra nexus shirt


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CENA IN A NEXUS SHIRT FINALLY!!!!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone laugh at how Ted DiBiase couldn't get a crowd reaction after attacking Danielson? Hahaha


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

cena has mic skills, hate all you want but he gets you pumped, and piper is by far one of the best mic workers of all times


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Take the shirt Cena....You are Nexus!

JOHN CENA HEEL TURN AT SS!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this right here is an epic segment


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Piper fucking owns.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> t shirt time?


Get out of here with that crap.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Piper is gonna fuck him up


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Piper should be the GM. He is amazing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Piper's the fucking man!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot Rod putting that bitch in his place


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd Mark out if Wade Barrett said, "I CAN BEAT A ZOOKEEPAH! HE MESSES WIF LIOWNS! I CAN BEAT ANYBOWDY ON THE RAWSTA!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck yah !


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

One promo from Piper, and the belt is right back at the centre of the feud.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the greatest...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Piper is fucking class!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

piper is nailing this! awesome


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> barret troll face lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Piper should be the GM. He is amazing.


I would mark out for that hardcore.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena in a Nexus shirt!


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Piper owns.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> this! i wish he'd come out and send cole's ass to the back


I 100% agree, now I'm not saying cole can't be heel, but man this is just full of disrespect and being rude. Cole wouldn't even be sitting in that chair if it wasn't for someone like JR to pave the way. Also Ted needs to shave lol, seriously he looks bad.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay cena in a shirt


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dammit Wade, stop making me like you.
"Full Stop!" Shirt time!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Piper should be the GM. He is amazing.


absolutely.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wear the shirt!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

about damn time


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

fuck yes, put it on cena


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"PUT ON THE SHIRT OF THE LWO"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Put it on boy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please, I hope he wears the shirt.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena with a Nexus shirt. So many people will avatar this tomorrow.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Here come women screaming


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This segment is FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do so many people care about a damn shirt?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Cena heel turn does seem more imminent with this segment. I will admit it would be interesting to see the aftermath of it.

Oh boy here we go. All the Cena haters on here are gonna nut themselves.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Put it on!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ABOUT FRICKEN TIME!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

THEY BUILT IT UP TO THIS. YES!!! WEAR THE SHIRT!! BEST RAW IN YEARS!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

inb48000gifsofcenawearinganexusshirt


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FINALLY


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally, should have made him wear it weeks ago!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Finally, MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena in Nexus gear finally!?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't Orton supposed to be out, or did Barrett send him to Wasteland?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was a HORRID line from Cena, but it does not ruin the segment.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

He looks pretty badass. That shirt + thuganomics = awesome heel cena.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to turn your face into mush? GOD cena thats fucking HORRIBLE


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

best raw!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Shut up Cena your taking it all night from Barrett.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i really want to order the ppv just for this


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Wasn't Orton supposed to be out, or did Barrett send him to Wasteland?


They didn't want to ruin the segment.

edit: nvm -_-



Nirvana3:16 said:


> I'm going to turn your face into mush? GOD cena thats fucking HORRIBLE


because he wrote his lines


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This feels like WresteMania-season story building over here


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope this Raw never ends


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao i forgot about orton


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Here comes the heat vaccuum. Ok, Orton. No pressure.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

silence for orton, how nice of him to show up and wreck a good ass promo


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

4 hour Raw


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"...ONE song... to RUIN them all..."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> This feels like WresteMania-season story building over here


EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I like how orton is basically nothing more than a prop in this whole storyline, despite being the f'in champ.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Orton with hair, old school!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't Orton attack Piper last time they saw each other?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Absolutely superb segment. Shame that the rest of the card for Survivor Series has been rushed, but this segment it making me want to buy the PPV. I cannot remember the last time I was in such anticipation for a main event.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Orton with some hangover stubble it looks like.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

JJL#WHLD:[email protected]#[email protected]!#[email protected]


THANK YOU. THISSSSSSSSSSS ISSSSSSSS AMAZING~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I. LOVE. WRESTLING. AGAIN!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ortons hair makes him look like 2006 jobber Orton.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> They didn't want to ruin the segment.
> 
> edit: nvm -_-
> 
> ...


HA HA HA! Epic Fail.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Cena in Nexus gear finally!?


EPIC:agree::lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orton ruined a good promo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I'm going to turn your face into mush? GOD cena thats fucking HORRIBLE


Don't worry, Orton's speaking now 

Oh wait, Orton's speaking? ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Orton is killing the energy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton needs to keep his hair

and why did it seem like he got the loudest pop of the night?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton just snapped


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Please Cena,heel turn, AA.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Klebold just pop'd a boner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena is going to screw Orton Sunday


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow, Orton no sold an RKO......


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ha what an asshole Cena really no-selled that RKO


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck U randy


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena getting boo'ed hell yes and Cena let Orton RKO Him!!! John Cena AA to Orton


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

this is intenseeeeeeeee


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Orton keeps it short and sweet. Smart move, and then movest= the mics and props to make the moves safe, and then kills with a RKO. And Cena no sells and gets back up...killing the mood.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so cena just gets up from the rko


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

THIS IS THE BEST RAW IN YEARS. DAMNIT CREATIVE I KNEW YOU COULD PULL THIS SHIT OFF. IM ENJOYING EVERY SECOND.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

piper ran of the little girl


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Randy Orton
Face = hair and wrist tape
Heel = bald and no wrist tape


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe not. He AA'd Barrett too. No heel turn for Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

great raw


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GREAT AND I MEAN GREAT RAW!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow. Awesome way to end the show.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the thudding mic noises. Notice how as soon as Orton showd, all the talking and passion behind the promo died? Maybe it was the climax they intended, but it felt off. And then Cena saved it. That chant was scary.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

a Male Dominant Cena chant

i always mark for that


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

please don't end


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Come on damnit turn heel


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

holy shit that raw was all kinds of awesome, hats off to WWE! More of this please


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena will NEVER turn heel in the WWE ever again. Too many missed opportunities. After SS, there probably won't be anymore.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Rko can only effect dena for 3 seconds max


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!

Goodnight!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awesome show.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome show.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That entire segment was beautiful.

That entire Raw was beautiful


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

COLE JUST SAID IT. A NEW ERA. EXPECT A NEW LOGO AND SET MONDAY. CONSIDER THIS THE FINAL TIME YOU SEE THIS SET EVERY AGAIN. MAKES PERFECT SENSE.

AMAZING RAW. *****/5 IT WAS DAMN GOOD I APPROVE OF THIS EVERY WEEK.


DAMNIT IT WAS SO GOOD.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok tonight more than made up for the complete lack of build for SS over the past 2 weeks

SS is the first PPV i've actually wanted to pay for in a long, long time


best RAW of 2010 by far, and not only because of the old school stuff


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Best RAW in a loooong time.

This is seriously the first time Iv sat thru and entire episode since Bret returned in January


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Best show in a long long time !


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Best show in 4eva. what a great night.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuck all the Cena haters. The man's just got ridiculous charisma.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

doesnt cena get fired if he touches barret?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That Raw was better than I ever expected. Loved it from top to bottom.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Best Raw in like.....a decade


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Great promo, great Raw.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What a fucking episode of Raw.

That better have got a high rating.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

One of the best Raw episodes I've seen in a long time. Hopefully the rating reflect that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Best Raw in years. And that's no exaggeration.

If only they could just get this much quality out of every Raw...


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, beating on the ground looking at Barrett's ass.

More like "A"-Sex Predator.

LAWLS.

Is it wierd that this is all starting to make me like John Cena?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Best raw in 5 years. Bravo


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Raw was a lot better than expected


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really hope they put this episode onto DVD!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome RAW. Fantastic in fact. 

Loved it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Orton keeps it short and sweet. Smart move, and then movest= the mics and props to make the moves safe, and then kills with a RKO. And Cena no sells and gets back up...killing the mood.


You serious? The most entertaining thing orton did in this segment was swat the mics away.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

michael cole and jr are trending. haha, cole. fuckin twerp.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It strikes me as kinda sad that it took a Piper promo to get people interested in a Survivor Series main event. On the other hand, we got to hear an _incredible_ Piper promo. So swings and roundabouts, I suppose


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Best Raw of the year. Seriously, that ending was as corny as it sounds, perfect.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't remember the last RAW I enjoyed from start to finish.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I want to watch Swagger/Bryant again right now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That ending segment was amazing. Good show overall too.

If only each week could be half has entertaining as this


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

What an Epic, all-time RAW. Next week it's back to the afterbirth we were getting before :no:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Definitely one of the best episodes of Raw in a long, *LONG* time!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> Is it wierd that this is all starting to make me like John Cena?


That is the plan, didn't you know?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

a male dominated cena chant, looks like ortons momentum and fanbase decreased just as fast as some of us thought it would. you can only come out and rko everyone so many times before noone gives a shit anymore


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*THIS RAW GET'S 10 out of 10 LIMES! THANK YOU OLD SCHOOL!*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Piper for GM.

I swear he could sell every ppv.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep forgetting how great Pipper is, seriously this guy owns.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Daniel Bryan over Jack Swagger. Those two should have a feud at some point


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Raw=Awesome tonight, When was the last Great 3 hour Raw?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Best RAW in a long time


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah, Raw of The Year, Cole was annoying but JR was gold. good promos , good legends, Piper`s Pit etc i give tonights Raw a pure 10, good night all im off


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> It strikes me as kinda sad that it took a Piper promo to get people interested in a Survivor Series main event. On the other hand, we got to hear an _incredible_ Piper promo. So swings and roundabouts, I suppose


The same can be said for the Ventura promo last year with Sheamus/Cena. Ventura and Piper did not sound like they were reading from a script. It's awesome.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

2 to 3 years from now Daniel Bryan Vs. Jack Swagger either WHC or WWE Championship


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder if they'll ever do a 90's retro since this was so great.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> COLE JUST SAID IT. A NEW ERA. EXPECT A NEW LOGO AND SET MONDAY. CONSIDER THIS THE FINAL TIME YOU SEE THIS SET EVERY AGAIN. MAKES PERFECT SENSE.
> 
> AMAZING RAW. *****/5 IT WAS DAMN GOOD I APPROVE OF THIS EVERY WEEK.
> 
> ...


That is actually the best thing that could happen to WWE right now. A brand new era. A brand new look. No more PG just go back to the Attitude.

And how to sell the new era? By doing something that turns the head of every pro wrestling follower....Cena turns heel.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Piper for GM!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Best Raw in like two years. I'm serious. Awesome show.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> a male dominated cena chant, looks like ortons momentum and fanbase decreased just as fast as some of us thought it would. you can only come out and rko everyone so many times before noone gives a shit anymore


This
Still it was a great show and probably one of the best Raws in the last 5 years.
I actually want to buy SS now


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And how to sell the new era? By doing something that turns the head of every pro wrestling follower....Cena turns heel.


Honestly I think that would suck. No one is over enough to "face" Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> That is actually the best thing that could happen to WWE right now. A brand new era. A brand new look. No more PG just go back to the Attitude.
> 
> And how to sell the new era? By doing something that turns the head of every pro wrestling follower....Cena turns heel.


Not another attitude era. Progression, not complete recycling. Great raw. Cole sniping at vince, comedy segment backstage, full roster. They really pulled out all the stops, it's sad that smackdown is going to suck all this buzz away.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> I wonder if they'll ever do a 90's retro since this was so great.


I'm gonna say yes, simply because Vince loves money. This would draw so much, especially after how awesome tonight was.

Let's just hope it's soon!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> *THIS RAW GET'S 10 out of 10 LIMES! THANK YOU OLD SCHOOL!*


True True, and on that note am going to bed


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> Daniel Bryan over Jack Swagger. Those two should have a feud at some point


Bryan/Ziggler was better, though


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Louie85TX said:


> I really hope they put this episode onto DVD!


If the trend of the year continues, it will be on the Blu-ray release of Survivor Series in December.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

if only it was this good every week ! bring back jr!!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> That is actually the best thing that could happen to WWE right now. A brand new era. A brand new look. No more PG just go back to the Attitude.
> 
> And how to sell the new era? By doing something that turns the head of every pro wrestling follower....Cena turns heel.


I really don't see the heel turn coming. Cena was gold tonight and people don't need to be heels to be entertaining and he proved that tonight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Best Raw in years. And that's no exaggeration.
> 
> If only they could just get this much quality out of every Raw...


ya'll are blinded by nostalgia really sad really


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

excellent episode. the closing segment was brilliant. piper and cena both gave heartfelt, emotional promos and the segment really made me so much more excited for survivor series. i have no idea what is going to happen and i love it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Like many have said on here, best Raw in years. It gets a 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the promos of the year right there


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> Honestly I think that would suck. No one is over enough to "face" Cena.


He's been face for 5 years now. Only other man I know that stayed a face for that long is Hogan.

.....See it now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jim Force said:


> Bryan/Ziggler was better, though


only cause they had more time


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

You guys talking about a "male dominated" Cena chant do realize it was Piper leading the chant from ringside, slightly mic'd right?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Tonight's RAW was pretty meh. Apart from JR calling a DB match and Piper it was pretty lackluster. I expected much more.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

After seeing how awesome tonight's show was, Vince has some serious thinking to do. Raw HAS to turn back into the good ol' days.

I already said this, but i'm gonna say it again:

MAE FUCKING YOUNG! And *save_us_Mae*


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Best Raw this year period good night everybody.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

perro said:


> ya'll are blinded by nostalgia really sad really


What? How? Piper's promo was top notch, no nostalgia needed. Same for J.R.s play by play and Finkel's ring announcing. The retro set was much more interesting, and every segment was entertaining. How were we blinded?


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool! Jim Ross and Michael Cole are trending topics on Twitter!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

will94 said:


> You guys talking about a "male dominated" Cena chant do realize it was Piper leading the chant from ringside, slightly mic'd right?


This. He got some boos as well


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

perro said:


> ya'll are blinded by nostalgia really sad really


Forgive us for enjoying something.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

will94 said:


> You guys talking about a "male dominated" Cena chant do realize it was Piper leading the chant from ringside, slightly mic'd right?


Science right there people. Fucking science...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG that was the best Raw in a looooooooooooooooong time. I went from being in an extremely shitty mood before the show to being in an awesome mood after. That's how good it was. Hats off to everyone involved in tonight's episode!


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

perro said:


> only cause they had more time


Nah, Swagger doesn´t have the intensity of a Bryan or Ziggler, imo.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> He's been face for 5 years now. Only other man I know that stayed a face for that long is Hogan.
> 
> .....See it now?


I know what your saying, Cena would be amazing as a heel, but who could be the top face then? WCW had Sting/Goldberg when Hogan turned. WWE has Orton? He proved tonight that he's not over. They would bring back HHH, but that wouldn't be progressing anything. They need another top face me thinks.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Problem with that Orton is over.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

is all this leading to an orton heel turn or a cena heel turn?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

You all are suckers for nostalgia. 

Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> You all are suckers for nostalgia.
> 
> Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


they were all good, Pipper was fucking amazing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> What? How? Piper's promo was top notch, no nostalgia needed. Same for J.R.s play by play and Finkel's ring announcing. The retro set was much more interesting, and every segment was entertaining. How were we blinded?


oh it was good show

But best raw in years?

half the stupid shit people were marking for was only cause it was the old guys doing it

if this had been a nostalgia centers show every one would be bitching about shit like Steele, and Young


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The_Jiz said:


> You all are suckers for nostalgia.
> 
> Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


Sorry, we'll all do some extra complaining for next week's show.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> You all are suckers for nostalgia.
> 
> Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


And your opinion is the true one out of all..WHY/How??


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Best RAW in at least 5 years. Nuff said.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Not to say it wasn't an entertaining show. Geez


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> You all are suckers for nostalgia.
> 
> Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


Cole killed JR's moment, the other legends didn't have crowd support cause the kiddie crowd ain't as well versed as we are. And they didn't have any 90's guys there.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Show was horrible up until Bryan/Swagger match. Jr and Piper saved it. Those other "legends" can gtfo and stay away.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> You all are suckers for nostalgia.
> 
> Piper was the only true jem out of the rubble.


Not everyone can have good taste. Poor fucker.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> I know what your saying, Cena would be amazing as a heel, but who could be the top face then? WCW had Sting/Goldberg when Hogan turned. WWE has Orton? He proved tonight that he's not over. They would bring back HHH, but that wouldn't be progressing anything. They need another top face me thinks.


Right after I read this first name that popped into my head: Batista. He could work, but then again he was last seen as a heel.

Punk? Maybe. Been a heel for a while at this point.

Jericho? People on here have marked a lil for Y2J to return. Still has that angle with the GM to settle.

Orton prob wouldn't work. His legacy at this point is built on being a heel.

(For the record, WCW had Luger, Macho, and Sting as the faces against Hogan. Goldberg was still a year away.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

perro said:


> oh it was good show
> 
> But best raw in years?
> 
> ...


yeah, its not the fact that your generation of superstars are shit compared to ours.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess Mae Young "pushed the envelope".


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™;9048483 said:


> yeah, its not the fact that your generation of superstars are shit compared to ours.


my generation gave u the likes of Austin, the rock , HBK, Hart, Angle, Eddie, Rey so no

and any way u proved my point

Your so blinded by nostalgia that they can slap "old school " on shit and u'll eat it like a fat kid in bakery


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

perro said:


> my generation gave u the likes of Austin, the rock , HBK, Hart, Angle, Eddie, *Rey* so no


lol no. no mexican midgets with awful mic skills, plz. 

nah, nah i'm fuckin with ya. I'm not even from the late 80s early 90s era. I didn't even watch WWF until 1997.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Great show. Great ending segment. One of Cena's better promos and Barrett and Piper did really well also. Would have been better had Orton not sucked all the energy away when he spoke. Overall, it was a really good show. Loved every second of it.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Raw. The Piper's pit was really good. Cena was amazing today. He has just too much charisma which so many other WWE stars today lack. Great ending. Looking forward to SS.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> my generation gave u the likes of Austin, the rock , HBK, Hart, Angle, Eddie, Rey so no
> 
> and any way u proved my point
> 
> Your so blinded by nostalgia that they can slap "old school " on shit and u'll eat it like a fat kid in bakery


I really think you try to hard to make people think this era of wrestling right now is setting the world on fire when it's not. As soon as this stuff with Nexus ends WWE will be back where they where before it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, who was it that called me racist for having disdain for R-Truth's current gimmick? Matters little, I just saw this and was reminded of that


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

My final three predictions for SS main event:

1. Cena helps Barrett win, thus turning heel. (WWE needs something to turn heads)

2. No matter the outcome, Miz cashes in. (He's been awfully quite recently)

3. Orton wins. Cena is fired but somehow comes back in the coming weeks.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I really think you try to hard to make people think this era of wrestling right now is setting the world on fire when it's not.


not even close

i dont think its the be all end all, but people bitch to much, i find it much better then a majority of the attitude era shit [to me the real golden age was 2003-2006]




> As soon as this stuff with Nexus ends WWE will be back where they where before it.


I agree which is why i dont get why people are so quick for it to end.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

First RAW I've seen in 6 months, and I loved it. PPV looks good, and RAW next week should have a good follow up. If I become a regular watcher of RAW again, it's because of how good tonights episode was.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tonight's Raw proved that Cena should not be turned heel anytime too soon.

(A) He's too great in the role of the stalwart babyface. That closing promo tonight illustrated that all too indelibly.

(B) There's nobody ready to replace him. Randy Orton just isn't there. He's popular but not Cena popular. He peaked with the fans the second he won the WWE Championship at Night of Champions and he's been slowly dwindling ever since. Still very over, mind you, but not over enough to take over as the top babyface of the company. I mean, he _could_ do it, but why fight against nature when you have Cena who's so excellent in that role?

No, tonight's Raw showed me definitively that any Cena heel turn should be indefinitely delayed.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Bryan/Swagger was a great match and I just wish I could reach out through my TV and beat the shit out of Cole during JR's commentary.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> My final three predictions for SS main event:
> 
> 1. Cena helps Barrett win, thus turning heel. (WWE needs something to turn heads)
> 
> ...


You might as well decapitate Cena and flush him down the toilet. A heel turn THEN fired? That makes no sense. Cena will let Barett win, then Miz will cash in. Barett will cheat without Cena noticeing and Cena will "Call it down the middle"


----------



## mob574j (Dec 10, 2006)

michael cole was so fucking annoying they should have took him off the show and just let king and ross do the commentary without coles sthick


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

mob574j said:


> michael cole was so fucking annoying they should have took him off the show and just let king and ross do the commentary without coles sthick


One day you'll be a big boy and understand.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cole was fucking HILARIOUS. I would've loved to see JR call the match with Lawler with no interference, but it's not like it was PPV. It was just tv, no biggie.

Best parts of the show were Alberto Del Rio, Bryan kicking Swagger's head off, Barrett beating R-Truth, and the now inevitable promise that Miz will win the WWE Championship on Sunday from Barrett.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well for me I thought Raw was the closest I've seen to perfection in years in the WWE.

The whole show just fired on all cylinders for me.

Plenty of wrestling, decent build for Survivor Series and loads of great old school legends.

Absolutely loved the show, kudos WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well for me I thought Raw was the closest I've seen to perfection in years in the WWE.
> 
> The whole show just fired on all cylinders for me.
> 
> ...


they only had one maybe 2 matches that were any good

i wouldn't call that "plenty of wrestling"

there have been plenty of shows good as this one this year


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Hot Rod proves again and again why he was such an amazing talent on the mic. Last time I heard a great promo like that was Shawn Michaels infamous "Old Yeller" promo. Great stuff. Keep RAW old school, would be interesting to see and "WWE Attitude". We can dream. RAW actually built up SSeries quite well ! @ least the big four are getting a build.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE IS NOT PG!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Good Raw, but only bcuz of nostalgia.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Really fun show, and I think Mae just killed PG with her use of the words _"sluts"_ and _"bitches"_. I spat the milk out from my cereal bowl. Fucking hilarious. It was sad hearing Lord Alfred Hayes' voice from beyond the grave during the brilliantly executed sponsor links. Uplifting at the same time though.

Brilliant match between Swagger and Bryan, made better by JR.

Damn you Sky+ for missing the vast majority of Piper's Pit though.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I enjoyed it but even though it was 3 hours it seemed rushed. Ron Simmons, Tatanka, Hacksaw Jim Duggan you have to love that and JR back on commentary made the Bryan Swagger match even better. Got to say the Cena/Piper segment was an amazing promo and seemed incredibly genuine that I pretty much bought it all. I actually thought Cena was going to cry when he was talking about the likes of Piper being his hero. Finally seeing Cena in a Nexus shirt was great too. 

It wasn't a perfect Raw but it was the most entertaining one I have seen all year.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate Sky


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Best Raw in over two years (since the Flair retirement show). The show actually felt like a WRESTLING show rather than a variety show filled with guest hosts and lame comedy skits, which should be the norm.


----------



## GameFreac (Oct 19, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> Best RAW in a loooong time.


This.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The emails really spoilt the feeling of the show for me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing.

Cole was on fire, especially during Swagger/Bryan.

Mae Young being a crazy old (ancient) bitch was great.

Don't even get me started on the backstage stuff.

"Help a brother out ..."


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> The emails really spoilt the feeling of the show for me.


Cole should have had a big brick cellphone.

Speaking of Cole, I really think they should have had a little angle where the legends drag Cole away so JR and King could have called Bryan/Swagger properly. I don't care about schtick and characters, Cole's bitching really detracted HUGE from a moment that many of us wanted to see - a damn good match, called by the greatest, for one night only. Damn shame.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good show, wouldn't go as far to say it was the best in years but it was very enjoyable 

I loved the old school theme and set and the Pipers Pit segment was brilliant, sold the main event at Survivor Series really well and Cena, Barrett, Orton and Piper were all perfect. The opening segment was very good too

The nostalgia was great, like Volkoff and Sheik singing, George Steele eating the turnbuckle and that segment with The Rhodes family, Aksana and Money Inc was awesome I reckon they've just ended the DiBiase/Goldust feud early to give Daniel Bryan someone to feud with and that works for me.

JR returning was great and called a really good match between Bryan and Swagger Michael Cole was an absolute ass in that match but was hillarious to boot.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Michael Cole genuinely believes what he was saying last night in regards to JR. I think he's the reason why JR can't return as Cole really does think it's his show.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> My final three predictions for SS main event:
> 
> 1. Cena helps Barrett win, thus turning heel. (WWE needs something to turn heads)
> 
> ...


So your prediction is any of the three most probable outcomes. Are you Mystic Meg?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena heel turn looks as unlikely as ever after the AA on Barrett last night.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very Good show.

Last segment was the highlight of the night along with Cena/Orton face-to face earlier in the show, it was like a Rock-Austin moment.

I predict the show hitting a 3.3+ in ratings.


----------



## Evilmatic (Jul 26, 2004)

The highlight of the show for me was seeing JR back on commentary. Seeing him gone for so long puts into perspective on how much his commentary adds to the show.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Aksana: What did you call me?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Guessing they are getting rid of the tag team titles soon then? Splitting up Cryme Tyme, Gatecrashers and Hart Dynasty in a short amount of time signals this. Dudebusters are back in FCW and the Uso's are bit part characters.

It's a shame. Without tag teams they wouldn't have alot of stars they have today, or stars of yesteryear.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it was a great raw imo. not just for the old school stuff, but it was just put together very well. everything made sense..even if things seemed a bit wacky, they tied it in to a storyline and it didn't come off looking awkward or anything. the matches were even good. even though the survivor series doesn't have the typical matches this year, they did a nice job of building up the ppv. the orton-cena "fight" was weak though. it took nothing for the refs to separate them. i don't think wwe is getting rid of pg despite sluts, bitches, damn and hell being said. they might go down that road every so often like they used to, but it's still going to be pg. i just hope the ratings were good. if not, vince is gonna be pissed. thats another thing missing from the show...vince. would have been great with him and king on commentary...but at least we got JR for 10 minutes or so. this raw was for the older fans..and by older fans i mean, if you were a fan in the 80s...not 1996 and beyond. just a great show.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Such an enjoyable episode this week. The old school feel made it that little bit more fun to watch, everyone loves a bit of nostalgia. So many mark out moments too. Mark Henry as Sexual Chocolate, Harvey Whippleman sighting, Mean Gene, The Fink, Mae Young calling Laycool sluts and bitches on PG TV, JIM FUCKING ROSS!, Cole's commentary during the DB/Swagger match and Sheik going on a Hogan rant and getting his mic muted. Can't remember the last time I really enjoyed an episode of Raw. Even the Cena/Orton stuff seemed interesting.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Apart from Cole destroying a great moment and match it was a good RAW. Please make the man a manager ASAP instead of a commentator.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

From Lance Storm's website.



Lance Storm said:


> WWE: RAW November 15, 2010
> - I loved this show, the Old School theme made it a lot of fun for me, great to see all the old faces again.
> - Is Mae Young now the oldest person to ever wrestle on RAW (or perhaps just ever wrestle a match)? First match at 17 last match at 87, not a bad 70 year career.
> - Mean Gene, Howard Finkle, and JR are still the best in the world at what they do. Part of it might be that they are the voices that I grew up watching, but I don't think that's it at all, they are just that damn good!
> ...


----------



## Jonny316 (Nov 24, 2009)

I tuned in about half an hour into the show. It was captivating from the off, the look, the music, the graphics and the feel to the show was amazing. I would have no objections if they decided to revert back to this "Old school" look full-time. Maybe I'm just being nostalgic but the mix of the 90's Raw runway and 80's everything else was just magical. The bright old school colours were a lot more welcoming than the bold yet boring red and black that we have all grown accustom to over the years, wasn't sure about Justin Roberts wig though. 

As for the matches, I would not like to see a return of squash matches. One a show is enough. It might be wise to cut back on giving us PPV quality matches on Raw, after all less is more, but I would not like to sit through an evening of non-competive matches only to have one big match a night. As for that big match, Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger, I thought this was an absolute slobberknocker in the ring and on the commentary. A great match that made me think even more than I already did that Daniel Bryan is the future franchise player of the WWE. He has the believability of Kurt Angle with the style and panache of Shawn Michaels. Not taking anything away for Swagger, he did his best, contributed to a superb bout and has the potential to be an all-time great but Bryan is that little bit special.

Of course Michael Cole would disagree with that. The verbal jousting he gave J.R was so over the top and relentless it felt like a shoot. I'm sure the majority of it was a work, but it was worked very well. Leading to a good pay off when J.R hit Cole with his hat before leaving. I have to say I was first surprised with Cole's heel turn, I liked it, but I was still surprised. Far as I know it's original, which is refreshing, and adds spice to the show. 

The comedy was some of the funniest stuff I have seen in the WWE for some time. The Iron Sheik with a live mic is always good value for money. The family Rhodes were brilliant, Dusty's line "I've got some weird kids" whilst wearing a Dolly Parton wig was a particular highlight for me. But the main event had to be Mae Young, her segments (no innuendo intended) are usually funny but this was her finest hour. It was like Laycool were created just for that moment where Mae called them sluts, it will go down in history.

But I don't think that was the only historical moment of this show. The 'Piper's Pit' was stuff of legend. It was great to see Piper looking healthy. It is the best shape I have seen him in ironically since the old school days. On the microphone he usually delivers and this night was no exception. He was on point and electric, he showed the new school what they lack in abundance, incredible intensity, purpose and conviction on the microphone. However Piper's intensity was matched by Cena's emotion. Cena had to be showing real emotion there because I have seen "12 Rounds", unless he has sold his soul to Daniel Day-Lewis he was really feeling what Piper was saying about the greats who never got the belt. This segment which was a throwback to the early 80's ended in the late 90's. The finish was straight out of the Attitude era. It was like I was watching The Rock, HHH and Stone Cold trading off Pedigrees, Stunners, Rock Bottoms and People's Elbows all over again. The best thing about it, like moments from the Attitude era, you didn't see it coming. Cena delivering his 'Attitude Adjustment' to Barrett was a fantastic and fitting way to end a fantastic show, one that I hope becomes a tradition.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

That IC match seemed very classic. I really enjoyed it. 

I'm not quite sure what they are doing with their tag teams either? They'll probably have two single stars tag and go against Nexus for a while.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The first full episode of Raw I've watched in..forever.

It was a masterclass in attention to detail from WWE. Every little thing was replicated perfectly.

The action was slow and dull, as always, and required a fair bit of fast-forwarding but it did its job of getting my attention, on the first place, and provided plenty of mark-out moments.

TNA should take notes next time they decide to half-heartedly raep ECW's corpse.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Great show.

Marked for Sexual Chocolate Mark Henry.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Optikk said:


> Great show.
> 
> Marked for Sexual Chocolate Mark Henry.


That was pretty cool, it's a shame they didn't bring a few more old themes back for the night. I'm especially disappointed that they didn't have Cena come out to 'Word Life' for one night only, that would've fitted the theme of the show extremely well but I guess that, with it also being the go home show before Survivor Series, they didn't want to do anything too big with the major players at the PPV.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome RAW, the nostalgia and the segments were truly well done. Seeing JR back was a big markout moment for me.

Btw, already 289 pages on this RAW .


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolutely amazing, just brilliant and it made me care about what happens at Survivor Series.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

sow this was actually a good show... 

And I want the old RAW theme song back. Yes only because Nickelback is one of the worst bands EVER


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

They need to do some others like this. 90's one or maybe 90's/early 2000's or just have some of the old wrestlers just periodically stop by etc.


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been watching this all afternoon long (on PVR). I'm about 2/3 of the way through. I've been marking oot big time.

Biggest mark oot so far: Old school WWE update with Mean Gene promoting WWE.com!


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

I just watched the Piper's Pit segment. Wow. I have to admit, I almost had a tear in my eye during Piper's promo about never winning a world title.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

How tosum up that raw...damn!
Cole would do well to actually listen to jr and learn how to
call a match. Best raw for ages with lots of marking out.
Also we got finkled


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Michael Cole was fucking ANNOYING during Bryan/Swagger.

and i'm a Cole miner, i've loved his work lately, but his constant bitching and moaning about how boring Ross was pretty much drowned out Ross and distracted me from the match at hand. come on Cole, you know better.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> I think Michael Cole genuinely believes what he was saying last night in regards to JR. I think he's the reason why JR can't return as Cole really does think it's his show.


Michael Cole=Vince McMahon..Vince was feeding those lines and everyone with any kind of common sense knows that. He doesn't like Jim Ross. Probably made him kind of sick to his stomach to put him in his Hall of Fame. But everyone who's ever drew with him likes him and that's why they won't fire him or outright spit on everything he's done.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Michael Cole=Vince McMahon..Vince was feeding those lines and everyone with any kind of common sense knows that. He doesn't like Jim Ross. Probably made him kind of sick to his stomach to put him in his Hall of Fame. But everyone who's ever drew with him likes him and that's why they won't fire him or outright spit on everything he's done.


I completely disagree there. You have no way of knowing that other than it fits with what you want to be true.

It's just a personal thing but I wouldn't use the term "common sense". It was "common sense" that the Earth was flat and that it was the centre of the universe. If you have lots of "common sense" passed down to you from the dirtsheets then fine, but I would rather think for myself and there is absolutely no proof that Vince told Cole to say those things.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> The November 15th special three-hour edition of “Old School” WWE RAW scored a 3.1. RAW scored a 3.2 rating in the show’s usual timeslot. The show scored hours of 2.74, 3.2 and 3.22.


Wrestling-edge.com

Not good...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was the best Raw in a long time!

Everything was enjoyable, I just don't understand why Cena FUed Barrett, wouldn't Barrett fire him for that?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Cowabunga said:


> It was the best Raw in a long time!
> 
> Everything was enjoyable, I just don't understand why Cena FUed Barrett, wouldn't Barrett fire him for that?


Maybe he's willing to take that if Cena helps him on Sunday.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Henry as Chocolate again was wayyy over.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Decent show but for a survivor sucks buildup show it was orrible.
-The divas segment was hilarious due to Mae Young, but did absolutely nothing in terms of building up Natalya. They could have had natalya come out for the save or anything other than turn it into an all the divas vs laycool thing but whaevs.
-The elimination match just seemed like they just remembered that they were doing survivor series that monday and threw something together at the last minute, hell theres only one real rivalary in hat match.
- The sheamus morrison match thing could have been used for the survivor series team thing but other than that who gives a shit about those two.
-tag team titles= nexxus squash match. God forbid they let an established tag team fight for the belts.
-I have never seen a heavyweight champion get buried so hard in a wwe storyline. I mean holy shit it should be a randy orton against all odds thing. Instead, if he wins, its because John is a noble person, if he loses he's just another victim. If I was an Orton mark, Id be pissed.

Anyway Ill give the show itself a thumbs up for nostalgia sake.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

the fact that Mark Henry went back to sexual chocolate AND George Steele eating the turnbuckle MADE this show for me!!!

oh and Piper has the promo of the year!!!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish Sexual Chocolate had a bald haircut


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

My least favourite episode ever, since watching.
The only segment I enjoyed was the Mae Young one with Laycool,

I just didn't enjoy the show, and I found myself skipping through much of it. My recording even cut out before the end of the show, so I have no idea what happened in the Cena and Orton thing. 
Disapponted, and can't wait for RAW to get back to normal.
I did enjoy JR's commentary too, actually.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

bit of a late response on this cos I have not been on here for a while but that was the best Raw I have seen in a long time - top notch feel good show!


----------

